# Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB



## mnicolau

Bueno como me es imposible comprar un amplificador de alta calidad, decidí armarme uno. Busqué el manual de servicio de un amplificador Rotel RA-02, aislé las etapas amplificadoras y pre-amplificadoras y armé el PCB. El resultado es un circuito barato (gasté más o menos unos 5U$S en el amplificador), compacto (7x7 [cm]) y de excelentes prestaciones. A este no lo usan sólo para el modelo RA-02, sino también para varios modelos más de amplificadores que ofrecen.

Pueden ver las especificaciones del mismo en el manual que adjunto. Muestra 40[W] con THD < 0.03% para una carga de 8[Ohm]. Según simulación en Multisim (adjunto también este archivo) se pueden alcanzar unos 85[W] con THD < 0.1% con lo cual es más que suficiente para mis necesidades. Subiendo la tensión a +-45[V] la potencia escala a unos 100[W] para misma THD. Es el primer ampli de este tipo que armo desde cero, cualquier consejo sobre el mismo es bienvenido.

Para la próxima subo el pre-amplificador, falta armarlo y probarlo.


> _*Ajuste del mismo*_:
> Revisen el tema de Fogonazo, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/  y lo siguen tal cual. Para el ajuste del bias, dejan el circuito encendido durante unos minutos hasta que se estabilice y ajustan el preset hasta leer 4[mV] en las resistencias de emisor (0.22[Ohm]) de los transistores de salida.


*PD:* Dejo el preamplificador que acompaña al ampli, también sacado del mismo esquema del RA-02 (y otros amplis más de la misma marca). Como podrán ver es bastante sencillo y compacto, y funciona excelente como era de esperar...

Un video...


----------



## Fogonazo

! ! Remono tu armado ¡ ¡


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Te quedo muy bien!

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Cacho

¡Pero qué lindo bicho que armaste!
Felicitaciones Mariano.

Veo que seguís con esa "fea" costumbre de hacer estos buenos aportes al foro 
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Excelente mariano! 

Muy buen aporte. Mi proximo proyecto seguro para una minicadena.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios gente! Un placer compartir el hobbie con ustedes... Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo

Sigue asi y me morire de la envidia  jajaja no te creas compañero... Felicitaciones.

Saludos


----------



## rash

Ok  Mariano gracias por compartir nuevamente...

abrazos..


----------



## cejas99

Excelente aporte Mariano, gracias por compartir, este será unos de mis proximos proyectos, y lo mejor es que si lo hiciste tu, quiere decir que funciona !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danielfer23

mariano mis felicitaciones por tu trabajo. posiblemente lo arme mas adelante calculo que funcionara con una fuente de 35+35 rectificados no?


----------



## Tacatomon

Wow, exelentisimo amplificador te hicistes!!! Tiene una vista de envidia!!! Y de los Tr´s de salida ni hablar!!!

Yo exijo que se una a los temas destacados!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias gente, armenlo tranquilo.. después de muchas horas en marcha todo el fin de semana y hoy casi toda la tarde, quedé más que conforme con la calidad de sonido y la potencia entregada. Vamos a ver qué tal se comporta cuando tenga el conjunto completo ampli + pre. 

Danielfer, debería funcionar sin problemas con esa tensión por lo menos en lo que a transistores respecta. Pero no sé si se debería modificar el bias al aumentar la tensión de alimentación, esperemos que alguien más responda esa duda. También revisá la simulación para ver la disipación en las resistencias.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Modificar el BIAS de valor no creo! Si deberás de regularlo nuevamente para esa tensión. 
Yo probaria solamente porque si mal no recuerdo se alimenta con 40 vcc simetricos no?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## ricardodeni

impresionante mariano, te felicito ,muy lindo laburo.

gracias por este tremendo aporte.

abrazo


----------



## Helminto G.

en cuanto haya varo armare uno, muy bien hecho


----------



## mnicolau

Juan Jose dijo:


> Modificar el BIAS de valor no creo! Si deberás de regularlo nuevamente para esa tensión.



Bárbaro, tenía duda con eso, gracias.

Otra ventaja... la ausencia del "pop" al encender y apagar el ampli.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Estimados foreros:
en primer lugar quisiera agradecer a Mariano por su bién cuidado y completo aporte, esto muestra una vez más lo desinteresado de las colaboraciones de los miembros de este foro. Me interesaría resolver una duda que observo en este esquemático, y es la siguiente:
a la salida del amplificador, justo por detrás y delante del fusible marcado como F601 hay 2 resistencias que están en paralelo y que van al punto de realimentación negativa marcadas como R633 de 33K y R6355 de 12K, ambos valores en paralelo dan un resultado de 8K8 (valor no estándard), es correcto el cálculo que realicé? de querer omitir el fusible en la pcb se puede poner una sola resistencia con ese valor? o que otra implicancia tiene colocar el fusible en esa posición. (hasta ahora no había visto un esquemático con una configuración similar). Ambas resistencias son de 1/4W según el manual del amplificador. Disculpen si este punto resulta muy obvio para algunos, pero me ha generado esta duda y quería consultarla con todos ustedes.
Un saludo para todos
Iván


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm yo tampoco sé la respuesta a eso, al parecer si por alguna razón, se quema el fusible, la R de la realimentación aumentaría a 33k, esto es algo ventajoso? vendrá por ahí la mano? y otra pregunta que agrego... para qué sirve TP1?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mnicolau dijo:


> ... para qué sirve *TP1*?


*TP = Test Point*, punto de prueba o comprobación.
En este esquema en particular es donde se mide la tensión que a su vez indica la corriente de reposo.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh jeje si... medí la tensión en esas Rs, pero no sabía que estaba para eso esquematizado TP1.

Gracias, Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Si, TP1 y TP2 son los puntos de medición, 
ahora me pregunto: si se quema el fusible la etapa no tiene carga, por lo tanto, para que interesa el valor de la resistencia de realimentación? tiene una importancia relevante?. Yo tampoco tengo la respuesta.
Saludos
Iván


----------



## Hernan83

Mira no soy muy amante de los circuitos de audio,pero este me convencio,debido a que entra en la gama de amplificadores Hi-Fi incluso esta linea es alagada en una revista española que se llama Alta Fidelidad,una cosa que recomendaria,es hacer la placa estereo en una sola placa,con un plano de masa grande y utilizar los componentes de la mejor calidad,esto mejora la relacion señal/ruido,pero para nada estoy desmereciendo lo tuyo,todo lo contrario! tambien como en el esquema,usar un transformador toroidal,ya que el flujo es distinto,e incluso en la eleccion de los transistores.esta muy bueno,no descarto hacerlo en un futuro!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola hernan, por lo general siempre uso plano de masa para los circuitos, dejando sólo las islas que van a gnd y eliminando el resto que queda entre las demás pistas. Pero en este amplificador era muy poco lo que iba a gnd y encima en el PCB, por como están ubicadas las pistas de masa, el plano no tenía mucho sentido, prácticamente se reducía a las mismas pistas que están ahora.

El pre sí está armado con plano de Gnd.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Listo el preamplificador que acompaña al ampli, también sacado del mismo esquema del RA-02 (y otros amplis más de la misma marca). Lo pueden encontrar en el 1º post, como podrán ver es bastante sencillo y compacto, y funciona excelente como era de esperar...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

ayyy marianoo... vos y tus cosas!! que zarpadas que quedan!!! te re felicitoo!!!

un saludooo


----------



## Tacatomon

Hola mariano, Una pregunta

¿El preamplificador tiene control de tonos? A simple vista pareciera que si...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que esquema empleaste para el previo ?, que tambiçen se ve *¡¡ Remonono !!*


----------



## juanma

Muy bueno todo!

Pregunta: Que precio tiene el equipo NUEVO? O su equivalente en su defecto.

No pensaron que como mucho con un 20% (o menos) del valor del equipo se construyen el mismo amplificador y hasta mejorado llegado el caso.

Lleva un gran trabajo de mas, pero que placer da verlo una vez terminado y poder decir: lo hice yo y porque no, de mejor calidad que el original.
Es algo que da mucha satisfaccion (cuando funciona al 100% obviamente!)

Tenes la posibilidad de compararlo con otro amplificador y contarnos algo sobre la escucha?

Disfrutalo
Un saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios.. es un preamplificador con control de graves y agudos, el esquema está sacado del mismo pdf del cual saqué el amplificador (está en el 1º post), es el pre que lo acompaña. Acá subo el pdf del mismo, pasado en limpio, cacho si ves esto por favor subilo al primer post también (y si no es mucho pedir, subí los 3 archivos del pre en un único zip "Preamplificador HiFi Rotel").

Respecto al precio no tengo idea, son varios los amplificadores que venden usando estos circuitos, varían la cantidad de canales y alguna que otra cosa. Gasté 10U$S en 2 amplis para usar estéreo y unos 5U$S más para el pre, supongo que 15U$S es una fracción muy baja del amplificador original y suena realmente muy muy bien, cero ruido. Quedo totalmente conforme tanto con los Rotel, como con la smps que lo alimenta.

PD: encontré el RA-02 usado acá a 499 U$S

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias, que mas puedo decir?


----------



## guille2

Hola Mariano, te quedo muy bueno el ampli+pre felicitaciones!!
  Tengo un disipador de 20 cm y estoy pensando en aprovecharlo para hacer tu ampli. Pero no consigo por acá los transistores 2sa1016k,2sc1941y 2sb631k. Vos usaste algún un reemplazo? O si sabes de alguno con que pueda sustituirlos te agradecería la info.
  Desde ya muchas gracias.
  Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja gracias, armalo que no te vas a decepcionar...

Algunos reemplazos que podés usar:

2SA1016 ----> 2SA941, 2SA970, 2SA992, 2SA1038, 2SA847, 2SA1123
2SC1941 ----> 2SC2631..32, 2SC3248, 2SD2030..31
2SB631  ----> BD 140, BD 231, BD 380, 2SA1184

Hay muchos realmente, esos me tiró el soft VRT, fijate si podés conseguirlos. Yo usé todos los que están en el esquema, salvo el 2SA1016 que justo se habían quedado sin stock, usé ahí 2SA1015, son de menor tensión pero sirven igual.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Muy bueno tu trabajo mnicolau. He estado echando un vistazo al projecto y me quedo una duda: El condensador de la entrada de señal creo que esta al reves en la placa y en el esquematico, en la placa el positivo va a la entrada y en el esquematico es el negatico el que va a la entrada. Estoy equivocado o da lo mismo.
saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Así es.. lo coloqué yo al revés, gracias por el dato. Vamos a colocarlo tal cual está en el esquema, igualmente es indistinto el sentido de ese capacitor, en el RMB-1048 (que también usa el mismo circuito) está al revés respecto al RA-02.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Hola, tengo un amplificador ROTEL RA-300 que me regalaron, del cual no he encontrado ninguna referencia en internet y quería saber si alguien del foro lo conoce y si se considera aceptable

la verdad es que el sonido es muy bueno, puro y transparente, además de tener unos bajos sensacionales.

También tengo un TELETON A660, bastante malo, cuyo sonido no es comparable con el Rotel. Seguramente no conoceriés ni la marca...

pero bueno, si alguien del foro tiene alguna info sobre ellos que porfavor me la mande

Gracias!!!

Saludos


----------



## joelexel

Impresionante el trabajo que has hecho la verdad me saco el sombrero, sos una gran persona y mas grande es este aporte hace mucho buscaba algo asi de de bueno y confiable.
Mientras te felicitaba me surgió una duda en realidad un pedido, me enamore de este ampli lo necesito el problema es que tengo una fuente hermosa que entrega los 44v necesarios pero sin punto medio por favor necesito saber la manera de hacerlo andar con esta fuente ya que no dispongo de mucho recurso monetario... Y realmente me gusto mucho tal vez fue la prolijidad con la que trabajaste. si algun otro fofero me puede ayudar bienvenido sea!!!! Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios Joel, bienvenido al foro...

En tu fuente, esos 44[V] son rectificados y en continua ya? Si es así, tendrías un trafo sin punto medio de unos 32[VAC] no? Podrías usar una configuración como la que te adjunto, no es la ideal pero no creo que se pueda hacer mucho más en tu caso, con esto obtendrías la tensión simétrica necesaria para el ampli. La rectificación es en media onda así que se necesita una alta capacidad de filtrado.

Saludos, espero te sirva.


----------



## joelexel

Mnicolau gracias por la bienvenida y muchas mas gracias por tu disposición!
Te pasaste loco sos una capo da gusto la verdad conocer gente asi como vos por Internet, interpretaste correctamente mi pregunta, disculpa mi ignorancia pero me quedo una duda los condensadores deben ser de unos 50V no? Y los C3 y C6 no deben ser electrolitico cierto? Despejadas estas dudas de inmediato me pongo a hacerlo!! Gracias por tu ayuda si estas interesado podria decirte un buen metodo de tener internet gratis con un celular en tu computadora... (no se como agradecerte)


----------



## mnicolau

No de nada che.. para eso estamos en estos foros, la idea es compartir proyectos y demás.

Efectivamente, los condensadores deben soportar la tensión de la rama, así que mínimo de 50[V] deben ser. C3 y C6 no son electrolíticos, son capacitores cerámicos y no tienen polaridad.

Mmm muy interesante lo del método con el celular 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si lo que proponés es legal, te invito a compartirlo en algún tema creado a ese efecto.
Si no lo fuera, ni siquiera lo menciones en el foro.


----------



## Helminto G.

> Si lo que proponés es legal, te invito a compartirlo en algún tema creado a ese efecto.
> Si no lo fuera, ni siquiera lo menciones en el foro.



en el foro.....


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola foristas, estoy apunto de terminar el amplificador rotel posteado aqui, solo me falta comprar los transistores D600 y D631, si no los consiguo pondre los remplasos BD189 y BD190 y colocar los fusibles.

Aqui les dejo una foto del circuito ya soldado.

Le cambie los transistores de salida por unos de un poco mas de potencia para alimentarlo con `+-45Vcd en 4 ohms.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Luis, los transistores de salida original son de 160[V] y 12[A], no ibas a tener problema tampoco en alimentarlo con esa tensión y usar 4[Ohm].

Para los otros dos, podrías usar también BD139 y BD140 que son muy comunes y baratos.

Saludos


----------



## Hernan83

Tengo una duda,cuando se hace un cambio en los transistores de salida,ya sea por no conseguir los originales,o por colocar un par de mayor potencia,si bien estos nuevos estaticamente soportan mas tension y/o corriente,o sea trabajan en el mismo punto de polarizacion,pero no estamos cambiando las caracteristicas dinamicas del amplificador? ya que este trabaja sobre un lugar diferente de su curva caracteristica,esto no afecta directamente a la calidad del sonido?


----------



## mnicolau

Me sumo a esa duda también... alguien que nos aclare un poco el tema?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hernan83 dijo:


> Tengo una duda,cuando se hace un cambio en los transistores de salida,ya sea por no conseguir los originales,o por colocar un par de mayor potencia,si bien estos nuevos estaticamente soportan mas tension y/o corriente,o sea trabajan en el mismo punto de polarizacion,pero no estamos cambiando las caracteristicas dinamicas del amplificador? ya que este trabaja sobre un lugar diferente de su curva caracteristica,esto no afecta directamente a la calidad del sonido?



A que le llamás "lugar diferente de la curva característica"?
La etapa de salida trabaja en colector común (o seguidor de emisor), con una ganancia de corriente dada por el producto de las ganancia de cada transistor de salida por la ganancia de su driver. Las resistencias de emisor te independizan de las variaciones de ganancia por realimentación negativa local, y la realimentación negativa global fija el punto de trabajo.

Yo sé en que están pensando, pero eso solo vale para un ampli sin realimentación global (tipo un emisor común normal). En los ampli multietapa con NFB global, es esta la que fija el punto de operación en forma dinámica, y ese punto es independiente de las curvas características de los transistores...sea este el VAS (el mas peligroso) o sea la etapa de salida. Los problemas vienen cuando la rsta en fcia de los nuevos transistores no cumplen las especificaciones de los originales, por que se altera dinámicamente el funcionamiento de la NFB. Por lo demás, mientras aguanten la tensión y la corriente...pueden poner cualquiera.


----------



## mnicolau

Perfecto, gracias por la info eza...

Saludos


----------



## Hernan83

Yo no me referia exclusivamente a la polarizacion en clase B,si no a la curva caracteristica de el transistor,que pese a tener realimentacion negativa igual tiene una zona util de trabajo,te referis a VAS como condicion de segunda ruptura del transistor?


----------



## Cacho

Hernan83 dijo:


> Yo no me referia exclusivamente a la polarizacion en clase B,si no a la curva caracteristica de el transistor,que pese a tener realimentacion negativa igual tiene una zona util de trabajo...


¿Y cómo te saldrías de esa zona útil?



Hernan83 dijo:


> ...te referis a VAS como condicion de segunda ruptura del transistor?


El VAS es la etapa de amplificación de voltaje. En los modelos más simples (y lindos ) el corazón es un transistor conectado al colector del transistor de entrada del par diferencial. Si ese oscila, se quema o tiene algún problema, todo lo que viene después tiene problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hernan83 dijo:


> Yo no me referia exclusivamente a la polarizacion en clase B,si no a la curva caracteristica de el transistor,que pese a tener realimentacion negativa igual tiene una zona util de trabajo,te referis a VAS como condicion de segunda ruptura del transistor?



Nop...por VAS me refiero a la etapa amplificadora de tensión de un amplificador de potencia..digamos que es la que excita a la etapa de salida dando la ganancia de tensión, por que la salida solo tiene ganancia de corriente, y ese es el que trabaja en modo emisor común.

En cuanto al transistor de salida...claro que tiene una zona de trabajo, pero al tener NFB, el propio lazo de realimentación reajusta el punto de operación para trabajar en la zona correcta. El unico problema con la zona de trabajo *es que sea un poco mas estrecha*, debido a una mayor Vce de saturación y/o una mayor IC de corte (que serían los extremos de la recta de carga) y en ese caso vas a tener una menor amplitud de salida (recortada), incorregible por la NFB por que se alcanzaron los límites fisicos del transistor usado, pero mas allá de eso, en el medio de la recta de carga, no pasa nada diferente.

PD: Yo nunca hablé de operación en clase B . Esto vale para A, B y AB...y alguna mas...


----------



## luisgrillo

BRILLANTEE.!!

Que explicaciones... no hay duda que cada dia se aprende algo nuevo...
Mniculau:
Use esos transistores pro que ya los tenia a la mano y me dio flojera buscar los que usaste 

Les comento que ya lo termine y lo tengo funcionando, suena exelente, no he medido la respuesta si es plana de 20 a 20khz por que el osciloscopio lo deje en el taller pero si suena muy bonito.


----------



## yotiano

Hola mi nombre es Pablo, estoy por encarar el armado de este amplificador, te quería hacer una consulta Mariano, cual seria la alimentación mínima con la que se lo puede alimentar sin cambiar componentes, es que tengo un par de trafos y me gustaría aprovecharlos. Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola yotiano, bienvenido al foro.. al amplificador hay que alimentarlo como corresponde, incluso bajando hasta los +-20[V] funcionaría, pero las prestaciones serían pésimas con esa tensión. Si tenés un transformador de menor tensión, te convendría utilizar otro amplificador, que funcione idealmente con esas tensiones, le sacarías "más jugo".

Saludos


----------



## yotiano

Gracias Mariano, iré tras un trafo de 30 + 30 entonces.


----------



## maxep

mariann no entro por un mes al foro y me desayuno esto.
te pasaste pa.

quieor armar algo lindo para mi cuarto y esta es mi opcion.
por casualidad tenes los valores de factor de amortiguamiento?


----------



## mnicolau

Jaj, como andás Maxi? tanto tiempo...
El damping factor está en el pdf del 1º post, 180 para 8[Ohm].

Saludos


----------



## SPACE BOY

hola mnicolau una pregunta y por cierto tienes un 10 de parte de mi por este post
mi pregunta es la siguiente....
creo que en el esquema que he visto lleva un trafo toroidal o me equivoco...
sera que puedo colocar un tranformador de chapas E?
de cueanto es el valor que pondre para este tranformador?


Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola space boy, si, claro que podés utilizar transformadores tradicionales con chapas del tipo "E". Deberías usar un 30+30, la corriente dependerá de la cantidad de amplificadores que emplees, 2[A] por cada uno aprox.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

Gracias por los esquemas.

Seria una buena o estupida idea bajar el valor de R5 para disminuir la distorsion (potencia y consumo tambien). Con 9k tenes una distorsion de 0.03% (54W, 1,2A), 8.2k 0.02% (45W, 1.1A)


----------



## mnicolau

En realidad 9k es producto de un paralelo entre una R de 33k y otra de 12k. El valor sería unos 8.8k sin tener en cuenta la tolerancia de las resistencias.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

Mariano 
disculpa la pregunta pero esta plata solo es para un canal y los condesadores electroliticos y ceramicos cual es el voltaje recomendado
Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, sí, esa placa es para un sólo canal, tendrás que armar otra para tener el estéreo. En el esquema están los valores de los capacitores electrolíticos, los cerámicos no están sometidos a tensiones altas, los comunes ya están sobrados.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

Gracias , ya tengo montado un canal , ahora voy por el otro , pero primero debe funcionar esta , creo que el siguente paso seria ir por la fuente de poder que tu armaste , luego publicare alguna foto

espero resulte ,una vista del canal armado


----------



## RORO

primero que nada espero me disculpe por hacer preguntas que para muchos de ustedes seria demasiado basicas ,pero mi conocimiento de la electronica es bastante basico y este tipo de proyecto son un reto con el cual aprendo cada dia mas de electronica ,
la pregunta del millon para Mariano : tengo listo el canal para probarlo , ¿el transformador ideal para este ampli si es de chapa seria de +-45 volt 4 A ? (para los dos canales )
¿y esa resistencia variable en que momento se ajusta ?,


----------



## Fogonazo

RORO dijo:


> ....¿y esa resistencia variable en que momento se ajusta ?,



Mira esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, con un transformador 45+45, al rectificar pasás los 60[Vdc]. Necesitarías un transformador 30+30 y así tener una tensión de +-40[V] aprox luego del rectificado y filtrado.

PD: te ha quedado muy bien la placa.

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola muchachos, como dije antes en otros hilos de este foro me gusta ¨dibujar¨ con algún que otro diseño de placa para luego poder armar una etapa de potencia. No pretendo competir con mnicolau sino por el contrario hacer algún aporte y por sobre todas las cosas seguir aprendiendo con ayuda de ustedes.
Aquí les subo esta placa con algunas modificaciones, pistas mas cortas y mas rectas (salvo algunas excepciones), alguno de los elementos están colocados del lado inferior de la placa (inspirado por PCP-Pablo Crespo) como las resistencias de .22/5w y algún capacitor, para ganar espacio y reducir el tamaño de la placa.
Deberán perdonar que no señalé todos los componentes con sus valores, pero el esquema es sencillo y se ubican rápidamente.
Básicamente me gusta hacer las placas mas angostas que cuadradas, para de esta manera ahorrar espacio en el ancho de montaje de 2 etapas de potencia. Los fusibles se pueden incorporar a la fuente de poder. También pensé que se puede prolongar la pcb ocupando el espacio de los transistores de salida y montar el conjunto en un perfil en forma de "L" al disipador (tengo un par de metros en casa de perfil "L").
Aún sigo con la duda de las 2 resistencias en paralelo R633 y R635 a la salida del fusible, hice un cálculo y dan en paralelo un valor de 8k8 (9k1 valor comercial) y colocar una sola de ellas.
El tamaño de la placa es de 60x73mm.
Espero haber sido útil con estos pequeños datos y nuevamente gracias mnicolau por inspirarme.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## mnicolau

Te ha quedado muy bien el pcb Ivan, buen aporte, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, con un transformador 45+45, al rectificar pasás los 60[Vdc]. Necesitarías un transformador 30+30 y así tener una tensión de +-40[V] aprox luego del rectificado y filtrado.
> 
> PD: te ha quedado muy bien la placa.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias , la hice con el metodo de papel couche impresa en impresora laser y luego la placha a la placa de fibra , 

saludos 

fogonazo lere tu indicacion
gracias


----------



## maligno

Hola RORO donde conseguiste los transistores?  el 2sd600k y los 2sa1016k
los he tratado de conseguir sin suerte.


----------



## RORO

hola maligno , eres de santiago ? , las tiendas que visite fueron orfali ,electronica garcia , victronic y casa royal  si mal no recuerdo en elelctronica garcia encontre esos componentes ,esta en calle san diego 
cualquier cosa que te pueda ayudar me avisas

saludos


----------



## DanielU

Agrego un par de reemplazos. Si podes Mariano, seria una buena idea colocar en el primer post los transistores de reemplazo.

2SA1016 ----> 2SA941, 2SA970, 2SA992, 2SA1038, 2SA847, 2SA1123
2SC1941 ----> 2SC2631..32, 2SC3248, 2SD2030..31, *2SC2230*
2SB631  ----> BD 140, BD 231, BD 380, 2SA1184
*2SD1047 ----> 2SC3181, 2SC2579, 2SD718*
*2SD600 ----> BD135, BD137, 2SD669

*Yo consegui, 2SA970, 2SC2230, BD140, 2SC3138 y 2SD669.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por la info Daniel, agrego 2SC2580 y 2SA1105 para la pareja de salida, los estoy usando ahora porque los consigo en Sta Fe.

No me es posible editar el 1º post, pero ya se lo voy a encargar a algún moderador.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

por que no mejor ponen un lista de los componentes y sus reemplazos al lado , como un mensaje nuevo , para no editar el primer mensaje , 
este fin de semana puebo el canal que construi , lo hare con un transformador de chapa ,para la fuente que has hecho mariano se me dificulta encontrar algunos componentes aca en chile


----------



## DanielU

El problema es el siguiente. Si posteamos una lista de reemplazos en la pagina 4, en la pagina 10 alguien va a preguntar por reemplazo, en la pagina, 12 van a preguntar tambien. Y ese tipo de preguntas siempre desemboca en conflictos. Lo mejor es siempre ordenar bien el post en la primera pagina. Por ej, tambien es una buena idea colocar fotos y videos de este amplificador hecho por otros usuarios en la 1º pagina, para evitar el engorroso trabajo de mirar pagina por pagina. Ahora no es problema porque son 4 paginas, pero cuando son 20 o 30 es complicado.


----------



## RORO

mariano 
disculpa lo cabeza dura , pero tengo una duda respecto al transformador en un mensaje tu me pones +- 30volt y luego me dices  30+30 , es lo mismo , mi trasformador debe tener tres hilos en la salida al rectificador  ,espero se entienda lo que quiero decir 
gracias y perdon por la pregunta


----------



## mnicolau

Hola RORO, te comenté lo siguiente:

"Necesitarías un transformador 30+30 y así tener una tensión de +-40[V] aprox luego del rectificado y filtrado."

El transformador sería de 60 VAC con punto medio, de ahí que se llama 30+30. Al rectificar, la tensión aumenta aproximadamente 1.4 veces, con lo cual te quedan +-40[Vdc] aptos para alimentar el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

RORO, Debes conseguir un transformador de 30V+30V con punto medio. Al pasar por el puente rectificador tienes unos 42V. El punto medio del transformador lo utilizarias como GND. La salida positiva del puente rectificador seria +42V y la salida negativa del puente seria -42V.

Para los capacitores yo use 15000uF por rama. Y da 1.2V de ripple.

Si seguis teniendo dudas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## DanielU

Alguien me cree si le digo que los 2SA970 que me vendieron son NPN (supuestamente son PNP)... Hasta los pines son distintos ¬¬


----------



## Juan Jose

DanielU dijo:


> Alguien me cree si le digo que los 2SA970 que me vendieron son NPN (supuestamente son PNP)... Hasta los pines son distintos ¬¬


 
Posiblemente sean falsificaciones. Prueba en otra casa de electronica.
suerte
Juan Jose


----------



## DanielU

Es la unica de la ciudad . Y no voy a gastar 10U$S de envio para comprar los componentes en buenos aires...

Pero todos los otros transistores que compre funcionan bien. Menos mal que primero se me ocurrio revisar los transistores...


----------



## Tavo

no te desiluciones DanielU, talvéz tendrías que preguntar por un reemplazo y comprarlos en esa misma casa de electronica de tu ciudad. Yo también te entiendo, estoy harto de las falsificaciones. En mi "ciudad" hay varias casas de reparaciones de electronica, pero solo una que el tipo me vende componentes sueltos. Y muchas veces me vendió cosas truchas...

Es lo peor. Yo ahora los reviso 50 mil veces antes de comprarlos. jaja

saludos y suerte con el ampli.
bye!


----------



## ALE777

mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno como me es imposible comprar un amplificador de alta calidad, decidí armarme uno. s bienvenido...........
> 
> Unas fotos...









disculpa mi ignorancia...que son esos 2 terrones de azucar con cables que estan en el extremo del ampli? gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

ALE777 dijo:


> disculpa mi ignorancia...que son esos 2 terrones de azucar con cables que estan en el extremo del ampli? gracias!


Eso que parece terrones de azúcar con cables son resistencias de potencia con recubrimiento cerámico.


----------



## RORO

Ya tengo el tranformador ,ahora voy por la eteapa de rectificado ,aca dejo un archivo en paint , espero sus comemtarios
gracias

yo ocupo eñ expresspcb para hacer mis circuitos , ojala se vea bien como lo postee
saludso


----------



## RORO

Una consulta ,he estado buscando informacion de los transistores de este ampli , y pongo en el buscador ejemplo : D1047  y como resultado me salen los sig codigos : KSD1047 , KTD1047, 2SD107 .etc , mi duda cual es el que debo consultar ,en su ficha tecnica para este ampli , y haci me pasa en los otros transistores 
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

RORO dijo:


> Una consulta ,he estado buscando informacion de los transistores de este ampli , y pongo en el buscador ejemplo : D1047  y como resultado me salen los sig codigos : KSD1047 , KTD1047, 2SD107 .etc , mi duda cual es el que debo consultar ,en su ficha tecnica para este ampli , y haci me pasa en los otros transistores
> gracias



El que soporte más de 100V entre colector y emisor y una corriente de más de 10A
Esa info está en el datasheet

Saludos!!!


----------



## DanielU

2sd1047                                  .


----------



## Pableen

mnicolau dijo:


> Pueden ver las especificaciones del mismo en el manual que adjunto. Muestra 40[W] con THD < 0.03% para una carga de 8[Ohm]. Según simulación en Multisim (adjunto también este archivo) se pueden alcanzar unos 85[W] con THD < 0.1% con lo cual es más que suficiente para mis necesidades. Subiendo la tensión a +-45[V] la potencia escala a unos 100[W] para misma THD.


 
bueno... he aquí la seride pregutas mas básicas que han de escuchar en su vida... e unos años espero poder estar de su lado y ayudar a ignorantes como yo , muchas gracias mnicolau, un capo!

pedi en otro post que me recomienden una potencia para un equipo de bajo y perdiste! jaja, me interesaria saber que tengo que modificar poara lograr esos 100W, simplemente darle +-45v? los 100W con que impedancia se logran? son por canal o seria 50W por canal?

cual es la forma mas economica y simple de proveerle esos +-45v?, este seria  mi primer proyecto y lo necesito lo mas facil y barato posible.

muchas gracias!!

estube viendo y en las especificaciones dice 40W por canal...(40w/ch) eso quiere decir que se pueden llegar a lograr 100W por canal? a 8 ohms? si es asi me interesa mucho, me pongo a hacerlo en ests dias, necesito que me saquen de las dudas de como alimentarlo y ahora d euna nueva... ¿recalentaria de tratar de sacarle 100w? estaria haciendo algo raro? quitando vida util?

disculpen mi ignorancia y desde ya GRACIAS!


----------



## luisgrillo

El amplificador es monoaural, no tienes 2X50W, asi que es una sola salida de 100W.

La forma mas economica es armarte la fuente de mnicolau, ya que casi todos los componentes los resiclas de fuentes de PC.

Si quieren el doble de potencia con el mismo voltage, pueden ponerlo en puente, yo lo tengo funcionando asi y suena maravilloso.


----------



## siaprendo

hola antes que nada gracias por los aportes ya vi las fotos en "fotos de amplificadores" y esta de 10. Cuento que mi primer peque fue un tda7377 del mismo autor que jala bien pero andaba buscando algo de mas calidad y potencia tenia pensado realizar el z30  del cual se abla muy bien y puede ser que en un futuro lo intente pues al ver el rotel creo que va a ser mi proximo bebe pero tengo una consulta ya que cuando realice el tda tube que dar muchas bueltas a la capital por detalles tecnicos como que mi placa estaba al reves y de que capacitores no polarizados y polarizados etc. pues no entendia casi nada de componentes ni de la realizacion de placas pero con todo y eso estoy satisfecho, es por eso que quiero preguntar primero antes de andar de arba a abajo y de gastar claro.

primero que nada quisiera saver si mi lista de componentes es la correcta:

lista de materiales rotel

diodos
1N414    *2

RESISTENCIAS
470      *3    
560
330
47K
47
10
1.5K
12K
33K      *2
6.8K     *2
10K
100
220      *2
2.2K
.22 5W   *2 
2.2K     PRES  

CONDENSADORES
POLARIZADOS
100 MICRO  50v
10  MICRO  50v

CONDENSADORES
NO-POLARIZADOS
150 PICO
330 PICO
100 PICO  *2
220 PICO

FUSIBLES
3A    *2
4A    *1

TRANSISTORES
2SA1016 *4 --> 2SA941, 2SA970, 2SA992, 2SA1038, 2SA847, 2SA1123
2SC1941    --> 2SC2631..32, 2SC3248, 2SD2030.2SD2031, 2SC2230
2SB631  *2 --> BD140, BD231, BD380, 2SA1184
2SD1047    --> 2SC3181, 2SC2579, 2SD718
2SD600  *2 --> BD135, BD137, 2SD669
2SB817 

COMPONENTES
BORNERA DOBLE  *2
BORNERA TRIPE
PORTA FUSIBLE  *3

de antemano gracias por sus repuestas


----------



## mnicolau

Siaprendo, la lista está bien salvo los capacitores no polarizados, no son 2 de 100pF, es 1 de 100pF y 1 de 100nF.

Pableen, no es el ampli más fácil de hacer como para un primer proyecto, pero tampoco es tan complicado. 

Tengan muy en cuenta la puesta en marcha inicial, lean el post de fogonazo que indiqué en el 1º post, lo siguen paso a paso y no van a confundirse. En el paso donde se regula el bias, lo dejan encendido un par de minutos hasta que se estabiliza y luego regulan el preset hasta medir 4[mV] en la resistencia de 0.22[Ohm] (recomendado por el fabricante).

La manera más sencilla de alimentarlo es con un transformador y su etapa de filtrado y rectificado. Más adelante si te animás, podrías armar la smps. Con +-45[Vdc] se logran algo más de 100[W] con 4[Ohm] de impedancia.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

mnicolau dijo:


> La manera más sencilla de alimentarlo es con un transformador y su etapa de filtrado y rectificado. Más adelante si te animás, podrías armar la smps. Con +-45[Vdc] se logran algo más de 100[W] con 4[Ohm] de impedancia.
> 
> Saludos



Cuidado!!! A esas potencias el calentamiento en los transistores ya es alta, procuren ponerle un generoso disipador con ventilación extra. No les gustara cuando los Tr´s estallen.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. buen consejo. Un buen disipador y ventilación es indispensable en estos casos.


----------



## mnicolau

32+32 4A por lo menos...

Hay muchas opciones de amplificadores para armar, este funciona muy bien y está probado, al igual que el que mostrás en el link. Fijate el que más te guste y consigas todos los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

Mariano , el tranformador que made hacer para el ampli rotel fue de 30-0-30 y rectificado con cond de 4700uf/ 100v da  42.2 -0- 42.2 , lo escribo como ayuda para quien le sirva


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, cumple con la teoría. Al rectificar la tensión DC aumenta 1.41 veces (raíz cuadrada de 2) la AC.

Pableen, para 100[W] aumentás la tensión, nada más. Yo en estos momentos lo estoy usando con 4[Ohm] y +-45[V]. La necesidad de cooler depende del disipador que coloques. 

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

hola gente, muy buen post este, tengo una duda , que tranfo uso para el pre-ampli ?? cuantos amperios o miliamperios tiene que ser ?? saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, necesitás un transformador 30+30, 3[A] para usarlo mono y 5[A] para el estéreo.

PD: Para el filtro necesitarías unos 18000[uF] aprox para cada rama (4 x 4700[uF]), para la versión estéreo.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, necesitás un transformador 30+30, 3[A] para usarlo mono y 5[A] para el estéreo.
> 
> PD: Para el filtro necesitarías unos 18000[uF] aprox para cada rama (4 x 4700[uF]), para la versión estéreo.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por responder, pero me referia al preamplificador , no al amplificador   que tranfo necesito para el preamplificador ?


----------



## mnicolau

Para el pre sólo? lo alimentás directamente desde el transformador principal que uses para el amplificador, usás una etapa reductora de tensión a los +-15[V] necesarios. El consumo del pre serán 100[mA] tal vez? No lo sé exactamente, pero es muy bajo.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

ah joya,  y como hago para bajar ah 12v el tranformador principal ?? y despues  hago una fuente dobladora de tension  ? tengo un tranfo 36 + 36. Si es mucho lio compro un tranfo de 12v de 2 amperios.


----------



## mnicolau

No no.. sería un desperdicio agregar otro transformador para eso. Podés usar el circuito que te adjunto, R3 y R4 representan la carga, esas no irían. R1 y R2 de 2[W] cada una.

PD: ojo con la salida de ese transformador, son +-50[V], revisá las tensiones de los distintos componentes en el simulador para ver si es posible.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

mnicolau dijo:


> No no.. sería un desperdicio agregar otro transformador para eso. Podés usar el circuito que te adjunto, R3 y R4 representan la carga, esas no irían. R1 y R2 de 2[W] cada una.
> 
> PD: ojo con la salida de ese transformador, son +-50[V], revisá las tensiones de los distintos componentes en el simulador para ver si es posible.
> 
> Saludos



gracias Mariano , me facilitastes bastante en economizar un poco y en el espacio que ocuparia el tranfo. Los 2 Transistores de silicio que hay no hace falta un pequeño disipador,  no ?? ah la rectificacion del tranfo le baje casi 3 voltios , rectifica aprox +-47[V] para no estar muy justo. En el esquema V1 y V2 son las entrada de voltaje, y la salida del voltaje disminuido saldria donde esta las flechas verdes  ? Desde ya mil gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Para los transistores no hace falta disipador. La entrada es V1 y V2 como decís y la salida son las ramas de la derecha, donde están las resistencias de carga R3 y R4. Podés ver en las "probe" que tenés aprox +-15[V] en ambas ramas, respecto a masa.

Saludos
Mariano


----------



## juan_inf

mnicolau dijo:


> Para los transistores no hace falta disipador. La entrada es V1 y V2 como decís y la salida son las ramas de la derecha, donde están las resistencias de carga R3 y R4. Podés ver en las "probe" que tenés aprox +-15[V] en ambas ramas, respecto a masa.
> 
> Saludos
> Mariano




Muchas gracias


----------



## Diego Gerez

Estimado vengo viendo tus trabajos y son realmente muy buenos! Hace un tiempo estoy probando de armar cosas en el audio y avance en el tema cajas. Pero muy poco en el tema de amplificacion.
Me baje todos los planos de tus amplificadores y se entienden muy bien.
Mi consulta es sobre lo siguiente: podria usar el preamplificador del rotel hifi y utilizar el  ampli basado en el  tda 7377? 
o recomendarias empezar por el 7377+1524?

No me interesa mucho la potencia. Si la calidad de la preamplificacion.

Ultima consulta la mas simple e ignorante: vi el tema de las fuentes
y se me torna un poco complejo el asunto .. podria comprar un transfo de 220v a 12v? y ahi a alimentar tanto al pre como al ampli tda 7377 directamente?, o tengo q*ue* poner algo entre el trafo y las plaquetas?

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## juan_inf

hola Diego Gerez , zorry que me meta pero tal vez te puedo dar una ayuda y si te la complico alguien me corrige, te convendria consultarlo en este post, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/  ,  podes usar este pre-amplificador hifi de Mariano tranquilamente, si tenes una fuente de pc alimentas el tda7377 de ahi , y el preamplifidor tambien , ya que el consumo de ese ampli son un poquito menos de 3 amperios por canal y como me dijo mariano arriba este preamplicador no consume mas de 1 amperio , sino tenes fuente de pc , tendria que estar bien filtrada la fuente simple que vas hacer. aca te paso un link como hacerla , http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuentesim.php . Saludos


----------



## Diego Gerez

Estimado estuve viendo ese post y busque data. No lo veo complicado pero me di cuenta q*ue* trabajan en 4ohms! y lo necesito para 8! 
Tendrias idea si se puede usar el mismo tda, o tendria q*ue* buscar el reemplazo de este pero que anda en 8 ohms?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Diego, bienvenido al foro. Para 8[Ohm] podés armar un TDA2050, son sencillos y funcionan muy bien. Acá tenés toda la info, pcbs y demás:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/

Podés usar el pre Rotel también.

Saludos


----------



## Diego Gerez

Muchas gracias! muy didactico como explicas todo!
Tendria que postear las cajas que quiero mover con el ampli q*ue* arme jeje!

todo esto funciona en +-12V? el pre rotel y el tda 
no rompo mas lo prometo!


----------



## RORO

Hola Mariano , te cuento que empece con la regulacion de corriente en el ampli la fuente y condensadores me quedo muy bien , mis consultas a quien pueda ayudarme esto lo estoy haciendo con un amigo que sabe algo mas que yo en electronica :

 COMO mido la corriente de bias , es en paralelo a la resistencia de 0,22 5W o hay que levantar algo, otra cosa , para sacar la corriente de bias es 
I= el voltage dividido por la resistencia, pero que voltage es y cual es la resistencia de referencia la de potencia ( 0,22 x 5 W ) ??, por favor que nos espliquen con peras y manzanas por que somos unos buenos aficionados, con este detalle estamos listos para darle curso al proyecto y deveras que va viento en popa. 

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, seguí los pasos que comenta Fogonazo en el tutorial. A la hora de ajustar el bias, dejás el ampli encendido unos minutos (*sin carga y con la entrada cortocircuitada*) para que se estabilice y medís la caída de tensión en la resistencia de 0.22[Ohm] - 5[W] de la izquierda, osea colocás las puntas del multímetro en ambos extremos de dicha resistencia. Movés el preset (lentamente) hasta que tengas ahí una caida de 4[mV]. Eso es todo... 
Medí la caída en la otra R de 0.22[Ohm] también, debe estar en un valor casi igual.

PD: por ley de Ohm, esos 4[mV] leídos y los 0.22[Ohm] te dan una corriente de reposo de unos 18[mA] aprox.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

HOLA MARIANO 
creo estoy seguiendo mal un paso ,mido en el punto donde sale el TP del esquematico y el tester no me marca nada ,¿ hay que desconectra la lampara en serie que esta puesta ? por lo demas el ampli me amplifica ,si le coloco una señal este la amplifica , pero la corriente que va a los transistores es la que me tiene complicado 

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

RORO dijo:


> ....creo estoy seguiendo mal un paso ,mido en el punto donde sale el TP del esquematico y el tester no me marca nada ,.....


¿ En que escala se encuentra tu polímetro ?

Debería estar en 200mV CC (O la mas parecida a esto)


----------



## RORO

Gracias fogonazo ,estaba en esa escala , pero mi segunda duda es si la ampolleta ¿debe estar conectada al sistema ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si tu lámpara se enciende "apenas" y ya lo probaste con una señal de audio baja sin que aparezcan inconvenientes, se podría considerar que estamos en condiciones de "Puentear" la lámpara.
Mide primero con la lámpara, luego la retiras y mides nuevamente, recuerda que son solo algunos mV.

Leerte esto no te vendría mal
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Tacatomon

RORO dijo:
			
		

> GRACIAS , creo que me consegire un tester de mejor marca para volver a medir  ,los tendre al tanto y volvere a leer el post  nuevamente del ajuste que mencionas



Si te consideras "Audaz" puedes medir directamente la corriente a travez de la resistencia, solo tienes que levantarla de uno de los lados e intercalar el multímetro en serie y verificar que circulen por ahí los 18mA, puede ser un poco más, un poco menos. No hay problema, pero se recomienda que entre las 2 ramas esten lo más simetricas posibles.

Saludos!!!


----------



## RORO

me paso esa idea por la mente , tacatomon 
gracias


----------



## jhoni1234

Marianito! como estas tanto tiempo?!, Che. te quería consultar: Que rango de voltajes se banca este bichito? Suena no? 

Lo voy a armar, gracias por subirlo!

un abrazo

Juan.

Perdón, calculando +-45V Cuanto tira en 8 y cuanto en 4, Muchas Gracias

Juan.


----------



## Tacatomon

A cuatro ohms, unos 253W (teoricos)
a 8 ohms 126W (teoricos)

El voltaje se puede ajustar a un poco más. pero tenés que recalcular algunas resistencias o/y transistores y el ajuste de corriente de reposo. Hya info en el foro de como hacerlo.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## jhoni1234

Hoy no armo uno, ARMO CUATRO jajajajaja!
Dos para mi dos para un amigo. Lo hacemos funcionar y subimos videitos!

Un abrazo.

Juan.

Mariano, me parece a mi o tus transistores son mega falsos? Cómo andan?


----------



## mnicolau

jhoni1234 dijo:


> Hoy no armo uno, ARMO CUATRO jajajajaja!
> Dos para mi dos para un amigo. Lo hacemos funcionar y subimos videitos!



Tanto tiempo Juan.. armate uno y probalo, suena y se la banca muy bien. Esperamos esos videos!



> Mariano, me parece a mi o tus transistores son mega falsos? Cómo andan?



 No sé.. los compré con confianza en Liniers, hasta ahora no se han quejado y les estuve dando bastante rosca.

Un abrazo.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

Seria bueno un video donde se muestra la estapa de ajuste del ampli , para los cabeza dura como yo 
gracias , ahora tengo el tyester de marca fluke y voy a pegarme el salto de ajutar


----------



## Tacatomon

> Mariano,  me parece a mi o tus transistores son mega falsos? Cómo andan?
> 
> 
> 
> No sé.. los compré con confianza en Liniers, hasta ahora no se han  quejado y les estuve dando bastante rosca.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


A mi tambien se me hacen raro ver una pareja 2SB/2SD que sirva en estos tiempos.

Oye Mariano, No hás probado los NJW0281/ NJW0302 de OnSemi, mira que son pequeños, pero coooomo aguantan los condenados!!! Recomendados al 100%, Lus usé para reparar el amplificador de 100W que posteo luciperrro (q.d.e.p) y mira que quedó de lujo. ya podré las fotos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

No los probé a esos pero se los ve MUY bien... lamentablemente dudo mucho poder conseguirlos, pero gracias por el dato.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Aqui están algunas fotos del ampli montado con los transistores nuevos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## jhoni1234

Marianito!

Ya arme una de las cuatro pero me llevé una sorpresa, no funciona, y no puedo encontrar qué está mal. Las conexiones por debajo están bien, los transitores son todos menos el 2SB631, el cual lo reemplacé por BD140. Y la resistencia de 330 por una de 470 ohms porque el tipo pensó que la añadió a la bolsa pero no la puso al final. Y es lo m,as cercano que tenía. El ampli cuando le doy tensión no hace nada, y a la salida del parlante tampoco. Despues de apagarlo, escucho un micro "tssssum" de una fracción de segundo. Revisé si tenia algun TR dado vuelta y no, las patas del BD140 y el 2SB631 son iguales...

Alguna ayudita?

Gracias de antemano!.

Juan.


----------



## mnicolau

Juan y las puesta en marcha? Pudiste regular el bias? La lámpara serie qué hace?

Subite una foto de la placa, haber si encontramos algún problema...

Muy bueno el ampli Tacatomon, por qué la smps y también un transformador? Qué smps es?

Saludos


----------



## RORO

Mariano ayer con un tester hice las mediciones y ajuste el bias  a 4mv , luego desconecte la ampolleta de 40watts y tambien me dio la misma medicion en ambos transistores ,como me indicaste, los transistores no se calentaron para nada , hoy hare la prueba con audio , pero creo que todo va por buen camino , ¿es mucho subir a 5mv y dejar la corriente de reposo en 22.72 mA?
Todo este proceso lo habia hecho con una ampolltea de 60 watts y no me fije que la resistencia variable estaba al maximo y los transistores se calentaron muy rapido , luego hice el cambio de ampolleta y me asegure de girar el ajuste de la resistencia al minimo , lo cual me dio el resultado que comente al principio

gracias por todo


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien, ya lo tenés listo entonces.
22[mA] sigue siendo un valor acorde de bias, pero para qué subirlo si el fabricante recomienda tal valor? 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

RORO dijo:


> ....¿es mucho subir a 5mv y dejar la corriente de reposo en 22.72 mA?.......



Como dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"No arregles lo que *NO* esta descompuesto" _


​


----------



## jhoni1234

Jajajajajajajajajajjaja muy bueno fogonazo.

Ontopic: La lampara en serie esta apagada como si nada, el bias ahora voy a regularlo como corresponde. Pero no emite sonido al respecto con y sin señal.

Un abrazo, gracias

Juan.

Pregunto: Que pasa si Los de potencia pongo TIP142, TIP147 y un TIP41C.? Para probar...

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Armé otro a ver si funcionaba mejor... ahora lo que sucede es que el ampli sin señal de entrada, tira 70V de alterna a la salida (esta alimentado con +-35V) Será que por esos 5V no funciona bién?

Reemplazos: 631 por BD140
-A1016 por 2SA970

Probé con los originales (1047 y 817) y pasa eso, probe con unos TIP 142 y 147 que tengo tirados y pasa lo mismo. Será que estan algunos TR mal puestos?. Ya subo foto...


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh si, algún problema con los transistores posiblemente (problema con alguno trucho tal vez?). Con la tensión de alimentación no hay drama, lo he probado con menores a esas.
Medí los trs para asegurarte que están colocados como corresponde. Incluso DanielU había comentado esto _"Alguien me cree si le digo que los 2SA970 que me vendieron son NPN (supuestamente son PNP)... Hasta los pines son distintos ¬¬"_ 
Ja, todo puede pasar...

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Pregunto, en el esquema, esta que el capacitor de 10uF esta el negativo del lado del + de la señal y en el PCB esta al revés o me equivoco? Será por eso que en el primer modulo no sale señal? Ya para el segundo no sé que es, los TR (2SA970) los pongo en el tester, en pnp en b, c, e, respectivamente y me marca algo de 250 de beta. o sea funcionan bien y son PNP porque los pongo en el zocalo de PNP, es correcto?. Será que los BD140 me están jodiendo?

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Pregunta: Será por la resistencia de 330? que le puse una de 470?

Juan.

EDITO: Adjunto imagenes.

El tip 147 lo puse para ver si era el TR trucho, pero no es.

Alguna ayudita? Gracias. Donde piensan que puede estar en los de salida o los mas chicos?


----------



## mnicolau

Jhoni fijate las 3 resistencias que están abajo a la izquierda, deberían ser 470[Ohm] y tienen mucha pinta de ser 47[Ohm]... Si encuentro algo más te aviso.

Lo del capacitor ya se habló, funciona igual de ambas maneras (en mi foto vas a verlo al revés y lo tengo andando), sin embargo sería ideal colocarlo como en el esquema.

PD: la de entrada tambien parece de 47[Ohm] cuando debería ser 470.

Saludos


----------



## Diego Gerez

Estimado mnicolau: estuve comprando los componentes para armar el pre del equipo. 
Pero no consigo el lm5532. Hay algun otro integrado que pueda usar para reemplazarlo? o donde lo podria conseguir este?
Busque por la calle Parana y Uruguay aca en Bs As, pero nada.

Un abrazo y muchas gracias!

PD:Me dijeron que no tiene reemplazo, puede ser?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Diego, como NE5532 tampoco lo conseguiste? LM5532 creo que no existe... Tal vez podrías usar otro TL072 ahí también, aunque la entrada es con JFET, no sé qué tal funcionará así (tal vez ni se note diferencia). Pero esperá que alguien más lo confirme o conozca algún reemplazo correcto.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

diego gerez: el NE5532 lo tiene microelectronica en el local que tienen en la calle peron entre parana y uruguay , la semana pasada compre y lo tienen a algo asi como $1,50.

jhoni1234: ademas de lo que te dice mariano , te recomiendo que no mezcles transistores de salida, los TIP147 y 142 son _Darlington y los que lleva el ampli originalmente son TRs comunes.


saludos.
_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Diego, como NE5532 tampoco lo conseguiste? LM5532 creo que no existe... Tal vez podrías usar otro TL072 ahí también, aunque la entrada es con JFET, no sé qué tal funcionará así (tal vez ni se note diferencia).



Por desgracia no hay reemplazo barato para el NE5532, pero es un chip muy común. Si no lo encontrás, podés usar un TL072 sin problemas. Lo importante es que sea de bajo ruido y slew rate mas o menos alta. El ancho de banda no importa mucho, pero el TL es un muy buen reemplazo y de igual precio.


----------



## jhoni1234

Ya cambié todas las resistencias que estaban erroneas. Pero sigue funcionando mal. Ahora le volvi a poner los transitores que corresponden y sigue tirando 12V AC a la salida. Que mas podría ser? Que los 2SA970 estén mal sin tensión los pruebo con el tester y funcionan bien, encima no hace ruido el bafle tiene 12V pero no hace ni ruido de alterna de linea ni nada esta muerto le conecto un mp3 y sigue igual, que podrá ser? Hay alguna linea de los BC que funcione, ej. BC548, que pueda conseguir en microelectronicash.com que ahi venden todo original?.

Muchas Gracias

Juan.

NOTAAAAAAAAAAAA: Nose si serán 12V AC o DC pero cuando lo conecto al bafle no hace ruido de alterna, será continua? 

Gracias a todos por las ayudas.

Juan

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Consulto: Podrá ser algun capacitor cerámico? Porque los TR no son, ya cambie los 2SA970 por BC558. Los 600K por TIP41C y el apr 1047 y 817 por otros que tyenia normales y tambien intenté con los TIP 142 y 147. Y nada... solo difiere en la resistencia de 330 ohms y en que estoy alimentando todo con +-35V.

Un saludo ojalá me puedan ayudar.

Juan.


----------



## ricardodeni

con 12Vdc el parlante se pegaria para adentro o para afuera (dependiendo si la tension es positiva o negativa) 
lo mas probable es que tengas 12Vac y si es alta frecuencia no la vas a escuchar, esto quiere decir que tu ampli esta autooscilando.

revisa los valores de los capacitores que pusiste, y POR FAVOR confirma si es alterna o continua!!!!!!

saludos.

-----------------------

tené en cuenta la distribucion de patas de los TRs.


----------



## jhoni1234

Muy buen dato, mil gracias. Ahora reviso todo lo que me decis.

Un abrazo

Juan.

Novedades:

Cuando el amplificador esta sin carga a su salida (sin el parlante conectado): El tester mide 12-13V AC. Si el tester lo pongo en DC sigue marcando 13V, pero el parlante no se mueve ni un poquito asi que es alterna. Cuando el parlante esta coenctado la salida en Alterna es CERO. Y en continua es 41mV.

Le conecto señal a su entrada y parece muerto. Pongo losdedos en diferentes parte del circuito y sigue muerto. Toco el disipador sigue muerto.

Regulo el preset y la salida sigue siendo de 41mV DC con parlante conectado.

Espero me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias.

Juan.


----------



## Fogonazo

jhoni1234 dijo:


> ...Cuando el amplificador esta sin carga a su salida (sin el parlante conectado): El tester mide 12-13V AC. Si el tester lo pongo en DC sigue marcando 13V, pero el parlante no se mueve ni un poquito asi que es alterna. Cuando el parlante esta coenctado la salida en Alterna es CERO. Y en continua es 41mV......



Si tuvieras 12Vcc sobre el parlante, habrías escuchado como una explosión al conectarlo.
Si tuvieras 12Vca sobre el parlante estarías escuchando un zumbido insoportable.

Así que o tienes el parlante quemado o estas midiendo mal.

¿ Tienes posibilidad de publicar una foto de tu PCB ?


----------



## jhoni1234

Fogonazo: Ya he subido fotos en un .rar. Ahora estan todos los transitores originales. Y todo como corresponde. Evidentemente deben ser 12VAC que al conectarlo al parlante se vuelve a cero (medido con tester).

No existe zumbido alguno.

Gracias nuevamente, Juan.


----------



## mnicolau

jhoni1234 dijo:


> Regulo el preset y la salida sigue siendo de 41mV DC con parlante conectado.



Pero.. el preset regula el bias, no el offset. El preset se regula sólo en la puesta en marcha, una vez establecida la tensión de 4[mV] a través de la R de 0.22[Ohm], no se vuelve a tocar. 

Yo sacaría todos los TRs y colocaría los originales del esquema, previamente los mediría para estar seguro que andan bien y que son correctos los pines. Estás haciendo muchos cambios para un ampli que debería arrancar a la primera, no tiene mucha ciencia. Los problemas que tuviste al principio probablemente eran debidos a los errores en las resistencias que cometiste. Armá todo como se debe, con los componentes que van, hacé la puesta en marcha inicial y sale andando.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Agrego al comentario de Mariano.
Con el multimetro trata de controlar el valor de *TODAS* las resistencias, desoldas una punta y medís si el valor es el correcto. No me gustaron los colores que vi en las fotos.
También verifica si la disposición de las patas de los transistores (Chiquitos) es el que debe, o sea que la base va a donde debe ir la base y así sucesivamente.
Si no aparece nada anormal, habrá que empezar a tomar medidas dentro del circuito para determinar donde esta la falla.


----------



## jhoni1234

Desde el principio les agradezco a los dos, Tanto a Mariano como a vos Fogonazo por las respuestas: Les quería comentar que ahora estan todos los transitores que corresponden donde corresponden, si bien algunos parecen mas truchos que voto K. Funcionan, Los NPN son NPN y los PNP son PNP.

Todos los probé con el tester. Mido voltaje sobre las cerámicas y la de la izquierda marca 150mV que al variar el preset sube o baja pero muy poco, no logro establecer los 4mV. Con parlante coenctado VAC: 0.00 VDC: 41,7mV.

Medí todas las resistencias, el capacitor de la entrada de audio lo puse como el esquema, el otro electrolitico esta bien polarizado. Esta todo bien solo me falta cambiar los capacitores ceramicos.

Ya no sé que hacer, puede ser que un capacitorcito ceramico de los no-polarizados este j***do tanto?

Esta todo IGUAL que el esquema.

Muchas Gracias.

Juan.

Nota: Sé que no tiene mucha ciencia, por eso lo armé.

Nota2: Se alimenta con +-43V, un transformador de 30+306A


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm estás poniendo en corto la entrada al medir el bias??? Puede ser eso capás...
Debés cortocircuitar la entrada de audio para poder medir esos 4[mV].

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Mido el BIAS...

Si el BIAS esta mal regulado puede ser que no funcione?  por eso no emite sonido a la salida esta muteado! Cuando toco el preset con el destornillador hace un ruido a la salida nomas. Gracias, Juan.


----------



## Fogonazo

jhoni1234 dijo:


> Mido el BIAS...
> 
> Si el BIAS esta mal regulado puede ser que no funcione?  ......


Nop. el bias mal regulado puede quemar el amplificador, recalentarlo, distorsionar pero no evita que funcione.


Coloca el preset de bias en su punto medio y *!!! NO Lo Toques Mas. ¡¡¡*


Edit
En un rato voy a armar una simulación para que se puedan ver que voltajes debería haber en cada lugar


----------



## Cacho

Por las fotos que pusiste, todos los cerámicos que usaste soportan _hasta_ 50V, pero eso es con viento a favor y Urano enviando buenas ondas.

El Miller (C609/150pf) y de paso, C607/330pf, deberían ser de 100V o más (vienen cerámicos de 500V). Cambiá esos dos y por las dudas, C605 (el de la realimentación) por uno de mayor voltaje. Yo pondría 100uf/25V por lo menos. La teoría dice que no debería alcanzarse el valor de 6,3V ahí, así que andaría... Pero... un poquito que esté mal el condensador, un poquito el resto del circuito, y ya lo tenés en el borde.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Excelente chicos, les agradezco mucho. Les cuento qeu habia comprado componentes para armar cuatro. Dos para mi y dos para un amigo ya que los ví fáciles de armar (claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaro jajajajaja)... Armé Tres. Uno: Es este que menciono que esta mas cercano a funcionar. Los otros dos tiran 70VAC a la salida, constantemente. Todos los transitores menos los BD140, son truchos. Los mido con el tester y funcionan, será que al aplicarles tensión mueren en el intento y se vuelven locos? Que opinan?

Les agradezco mucho a todos, un abrazo

Juan.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos. He estado ojeando el post, y vi que incluso están haciendo las carcasas de los amplificadores con circuiteria rotel.

Les recomiendo echar un vistazo a mi web Rotel Vintage, y así poder obtener algunas ideas en cuanto a la realización de las carcasas y frontales. Son bastante simples y le dan un toque muy atractivo y característico.

http://rotel.galeon.com/



Asimismo, paralelamente a esto, voy a abrir un nuevo post en este foro con un manual técnico de rotel, con circuitos de todos, pbcs y varios. Ahora mismo me pongo a ello.

El modelo que postearé será un RA-313 de rotel, de 35W rms/Canal. Tal vez les parezca poca potencia, pero es interesante el tema de los tonos y demás, así como la disposición de las pbc's, de la que rotel se ha hecho famosa, por sus diseños.


Saludos.


----------



## jhoni1234

Ya me funcionan los 4 módulos, el 2SC1941 vino con la base al revés.

Un abrazo

Juan.

Nota: GRACIAS A TODOS Y POR TODO.


----------



## mnicolau

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Les recomiendo echar un vistazo a mi web Rotel Vintage, y así poder obtener algunas ideas en cuanto a la realización de las carcasas y frontales. Son bastante simples y le dan un toque muy atractivo y característico.
> 
> http://rotel.galeon.com/



Hola tecnicdeso, hace tiempo no se te veía por estos lugares.
Excelentes esos equipos! vos sabés que estuve un tiempo largo buscando una "font" lo más parecida a esa posible, para los frentes pero no tuve éxito. Alguien sabe qué fuente es la que usan ahí??

jhoni, así que era ese el problema nomás, no se puede confiar más ya en los trs, hay que medir todo antes de soldar. 

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Si, era eso y me volví loco porque encima ese era el que mas original parecía entonces era en el que mas confié...

Te agradezco por todo y la verdad muy lindo equipo y trabajo que hiciste suena excelente con +-35V y con +-43V ni te cuento.

Un abrazo

Juan.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, me alegro lo resolviste... A disfrutarlo ahora.

Saludos, un abrazo.


----------



## fedoalcon

Hola, me pegue una vuelta por el proyecto y me tentó hacerlo, lo dificil de toda potencia siempre es el trafo (dificil porque hay que pagar!), en Alamtec un 30+30 con punto medio de 6AMP esta $126...lo cual me parece razonable para hacer una version estereo.
Rectificados me dan 42V simetricos. 

Ahora las preguntontas.....

Que potencia alcanza con este voltaje (4 y 8Ohm)?
Los diodos de la fuente (rectificadores) de que valor?
y la ultima los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente de que valor?
(queria usar el pcb de la fuente del autor de este post pero no se si entran los cap, si alguien tiene otro pcb con varios cap en paralelo lo agradeceria)

PD: Intenté mirar la fuente smps de mnicolau que aprovecha fuentes de pc pero el tema de bobinar nunca lo pude entender y está muy por encima de mis capacidades....


----------



## Cacho

fedoalcon dijo:


> Que potencia alcanza con este voltaje (4 y 8Ohm)?


A leer.


fedoalcon dijo:


> Los diodos de la fuente (rectificadores) de que valor?


Comprá un puente de 25A (de esos que parecen una mesita). Puede funcionar con hasta uno de 15A, pero no menos que eso.


fedoalcon dijo:


> y la ultima los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente de que valor?


Más lectura.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

> queria usar el pcb de la fuente del autor de este post pero no se si entran los cap, si alguien tiene otro pcb con varios cap en paralelo lo agradeceria


 
si no te caben los condensadores en la placa, (el tamaño puede variar mucho dependiendo del fabricante), pones un cable desde la placa hasta los condensadores, situando estos fuera del pcb

saludos


----------



## aleloco

una preguntita jeje puede usar un transformador de 27+27vca 4amp.
necesito hacerlo estéreo. me alcanzara con 4 amper para 2 placas?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, te va a servir el transformador.

Saludos


----------



## fedoalcon

mnicolau tengo una preguntita....
en alguna pagina dijiste:


> PD: Para el filtro necesitarías unos 18000[uF] aprox para cada rama (4 x 4700[uF]), para la versión estéreo.


y soy medio duro para las fuentes....pongo 2 x 4700[uF] en la rama negatica y 2 en la positiva o 4 en cada una? (si tenes un esquema mejor, ayuda visual viteh)

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

fedoalcon dijo:


> mnicolau tengo una preguntita....
> en alguna pagina dijiste:
> 
> y soy medio duro para las fuentes....pongo 2 x 4700[uF] en la rama negatica y 2 en la positiva o 4 en cada una? (si tenes un esquema mejor, ayuda visual viteh)
> 
> Gracias
> Saludos


Pones *4* en *CADA* rama.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

ola mnicolau mira tengo una duda puedo usar un fuente simetrica de 6 amperes a +-48v lo quiero hacer estereo pero pues queria rrecurrir a ti antes de conectarlos de antemano gracias y felicidades por este ecxelente proyecto espero tu respuesta


----------



## RORO

Primero que nada , quiero agradecer a todo los que me ayudaron a hechar a andar el ampli, fue una buena terapia hecharlo andar despues del terremoto del viernes , me levanto el animo y se escucha muy bien . lo ocupe sin control de tonos 
exixte algun sistema tipo llave selectora pero electronica para poner varias entradas a este ampli 
Mariano es posible hacerlo funcionar con un transformador de  28+28 2amp , se baja mucho la potencia ?
luego subire algunas fotos
gracias


----------



## RORO

Mariano 
estaba viendo tu pre ,y veo que no ocupas los intregrados que estan en unos de los archivos pdf , me refiero al opa2604 y al njm21140 , segun tengo entendido hay marcas muy prestigiosas que los ocupan por su calidad , ¿en que radica el cambio de estos ?  pusiste tl072 

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola RORO, con el trafo 28+28 va a andar practicamente igual el ampli. 
Cambié los opamp porque esos acá son totalmente inconseguibles, incluso en Argentina dudo que se encuentren.
Si tenés la posibilidad de encontrarlos, no dudes en usarlos.

Pablo_yankee, hasta esa tensión podría llegar a andar, pero yo por las dudas revisaría la simulación y las tensiones admisibles de los trs.

Saludos


----------



## aleloco

bueno arme el ampli y me encanto jaja
ahora tengo otra pregunta jeje tengo aca en casa un hermoso amplificador de 150w que arme hace bastante y tiene quemado el stk4048 y me es imposible conseguir uno original T_T ya me canse de gastar plata en integrados truchos. entonces quería ponerle una plaquita de esta, pero no se si es posible y no es mucho lio hacer andar este amplificador con la fuente del stk4048 que es de 63+63vcc 6amper


----------



## mnicolau

Hola aleloco, los +-63[V] que disponés ya son bastante mayor que la tensión indicada... pero se justificaría hacer el intento de adaptación, es una buena fuente. 
Yo empezaría por la simulación, alimentá con esas tensiones y revisá todo, tensiones en todos los transistores, disipación en las resistencias, etc... Así podrás ver si es factible la adaptación y qué reemplazos hacer; los que saben más del tema te podrán dar otra mano...

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

mnicolau antes que nada, GRACIAS por el aporte!
Muy bueno... Una pregunta, los potenciómentros del Pre-Amp son logarítmicos o lineales? releí el post y tampoco lo veo en los archivos adjuntos...
Supongo que logarítmico, pero no se... Ya tengo todo el Pre casi armado, pero no quiero soldar mal... 
Otra, para "bass" y "treble" pide potes de 20K, pero el valor comercial es 25K, correcto? no creo que pase nada...
Saludos 
Sebas


----------



## Fogonazo

elseba87 dijo:


> ... Una pregunta, los potenciómentros del Pre-Amp son logarítmicos o lineales? ......


Volumen = Logarítmico o lineal reformado a logarítmico
Balance = Logarítmico-Antilogarítmico, lineal reformado a logarítmico- antilogarítmico o simplemente lineal.
Control de tono (Graves / Agudos) = Lineal


----------



## mnicolau

De nada... 
Yo usé también de 25K los potenciómetros.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Fogonazo dijo:


> Volumen = Logarítmico o lineal reformado a logarítmico
> Balance = Logarítmico-Antilogarítmico, lineal reformado a logarítmico- antilogarítmico o simplemente lineal.
> Control de tono (Graves / Agudos) = Lineal


 
como se transforma un pote??

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

elosciloscopio dijo:


> como se transforma un pote??
> 
> saludos



http://sound.westhost.com/project01.htm

Ahí tenés info sobre el tema...

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

wow que facil

bla bla bla..


----------



## Cacho

Poné en Google "The Secret Life of Pots" y encontrás más (es un artículo de Geofex.com) y hay una versión traducida en Pisotones.com.

Más para leer 
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno.. no lo conocía a ese artículo, gracias por la info cacho...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

hola Mnicolau:

he estado pensando y creo que no le vendría nada mal al ampli un selector de entrada para elegir que fuente de señal es la que deseamos escuchar.
igual un conmutador normal mete mucho ruido electrico, asi que he diseñado este circuito usando el 4066:



crees que serviría? esta etapa añadiría mucha distorsion?

otro punto:

esot armando el ampli en la caja de uno mas antiguo, respetando su propia fuente de alimentación.
esta creo que es de 33V ya rectificados, pero no se la intensidad maxima del transformador, aunque creo que el ampli era de 50W como mucho (por los tr utilizados)

me serviria esa fuente?


gracias por todo
saludos
gracias por todo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elosciloscopio dijo:


> he estado pensando y creo que no le vendría nada mal al ampli un selector de entrada para elegir que fuente de señal es la que deseamos escuchar.
> igual un conmutador normal mete mucho ruido electrico, asi que he diseñado este circuito usando el 4066:



Claro que necesita un selector de entradas, pero si decís que un conmutador normal mete ruido (cosa que dudo, por que yo los hago con un conmutador de dos polos y cinco posiciones y no mete NINGUN ruido), entonces usar un CD4066 NO TE VA A MEJORAR LAS COSAS, ya que podés tener acople de la señal digital a la analógica y alinealidades en la "resistencia" del comutador CMOS. Además estos interrupctores CMOS deben ser del tipo break-before-make y eso no está garantizado para el conjunto de los interruptores CMOS de ese chip, a menos que vos lo hagas desicronizando las señales de activación (see, ya veo que tenés un conmutador normal para activarlos, pero de ahí a poner uno electrónico con botoncitos....hummmm....falta poco).


Hacelo mas fácil, usá varios relays doble inversores y no te compliques la vida, que te van a durar hasta que te mueras...y después también, o usá solo un conmutador de dos polos y polarizá a masa las entradas para hacer conmutación por tensión cero.


----------



## Fogonazo

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ......igual un conmutador normal *mete mucho ruido* electrico, asi que he diseñado este circuito usando el 4066:....


  ¿ Y por que habría de meter ruido ?


----------



## elosciloscopio

mmm no sé, el conmutador que llevava originalmente el equipo está un poco oxidado y tal vez hiciera mal contacto, pero si decis que va a funcionar igual lo pongo directamente

por el poco espacio que hay no me cabe un conmutador nuevo redondo, igual es mejor usar los relés que dice ezavalla

saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

si es un equipo viejo yo mejor desarmaria y limpiaria cuidadosamente el conmutador original, ya que antes eran de batalla


----------



## sobrituning

hola, estoy acabando de recopilar informacion para montarme un equipo de sonido de bastante calidad, estereo, y necesito que el ampli maneje 115wrms sin problemas y creo que este puede, pero como no lo se lo pregunto, si fuera asi que me dijeran que trafo necesitaria y si deberia realizar alguna modificacion.

saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

sobrituning dijo:


> hola, estoy acabando de recopilar informacion para montarme un equipo de sonido de bastante calidad, estereo, y necesito que el ampli maneje *115*wrms sin problemas y .....


¿ Leíste que este amplificador entrega 40 W RMS sobre 8 Ohms ?
¿ Por que *115W* y no 100 o 150 ?


----------



## sobrituning

hola, si lei que entrega 40wrms pero leyendo los mensajes dicen que se puede aumentar la potencia y al ser novato por eso preguntaba, lo siento si no he hecho lo correcto, y los 115wrms son la potencia de mis parlantes.

lo siento si he hecho algo mal.


----------



## Fogonazo

sobrituning dijo:


> ....lo siento si he hecho algo mal.


No dijiste nada malo, solo me llamó la atención el valor.


----------



## elosciloscopio

igual esto te sirve:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-90-wats-12290/

saludos

ps: que hay de los potes?


----------



## Fogonazo

elosciloscopio dijo:


> igual esto te sirve:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-90-wats-12290/ .....


¿ Un amplificador con *IGBT´s* que son prácticamente imposibles de conseguir o se encuentran a precios astronómicos ?


----------



## Diego Gerez

Muchachos Arme el pre hi fi de este equipo rotel y funciona. Mi tema es el siguiente: no consegui el ne5532, aqui en Buenos Aires. Utilice un tl072 como reemplazo, anda bien cumple su funcion, pero no se si la calidad de las salida es la misma que con un ne5532.
Soy realmente iguales? en cuanto al sonido aclaro. O hay diferencias? 

Un amigo ingeniero me dice que no, que una empresa no se puede dar el lujo de utilizar solo ese componente, que no influye en la cadena del audio.
Yo siento que si! jajajaja.

Les dejo esta duda, un abrazo y pronto imagenes de todo lo que estoy armando.

PD: si alguien conoce donde puedo ir a comprarlo que me chifle! (que no sea microelectronica, electronica liniers, gb componentes u otra. Llame a todos los conocidos) o si lo puedo mandar a traer de alguna provincia. AH el amplificador son dos tda2050. Sacados del esquema de mnicolau,Gracias Mariano!


----------



## Cacho

Diego Gerez dijo:


> ...no consegui el ne5532, aqui en Buenos Aires.



Mirá que es un operacional doble bastaaaaaaaaaaaante común. Resulta raro que no lo hayas podido encontrar...


Diego Gerez dijo:


> Utilice un tl072 como reemplazo, anda bien cumple su funcion, pero no se si la calidad de las salida es la misma que con un ne5532.
> Soy realmente iguales? en cuanto al sonido aclaro. O hay diferencias?


No vas a escuchar diferencias importantes entre uno y otro, pero en lo constructivo sí son distintos (en serio). En tu caso (aplicación de audio) no necesitás cambiarlo, aunque podés hacerlo si conseguís uno de estos escurridizos.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Diego Gerez dijo:


> Muchachos Arme el pre hi fi de este equipo rotel y funciona. Mi tema es el siguiente: no consegui el ne5532, aqui en Buenos Aires. Utilice un tl072 como reemplazo, anda bien cumple su funcion, pero no se si la calidad de las salida es la misma que con un ne5532.
> Soy realmente iguales? en cuanto al sonido aclaro. O hay diferencias?



No son ni parecidos, pero en este preamplificador NO VAS A NOTAR DIFERENCIA por que la ganancia de tensión es muy baja.



Diego Gerez dijo:


> Un amigo ingeniero me dice que no, que una empresa no se puede dar el lujo de utilizar solo ese componente, que no influye en la cadena del audio.



  
Que no lo consigas no significa que sea un lujo usar un *NE5532* así que ese comentario que te han dicho no es correcto. El diseño original usaba un OPA2604, que se consigue en todo el planeta excepto acá y tiene unas especificaciones mucho mejores que el 5532.
Pero no te hagas problema, usá el TL072 y te va a funcionar muy bien. Cuando armés el PCB, usá zócalos para los OA y cuando los consigas los otros....los cambiás.


----------



## Fogonazo

Por supuesto *"Los Piratas"* lo tienen y a solo U$ 20 c/u


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por supuesto *"Los Piratas"* lo tienen y a solo U$ 20 c/u



Que HDP! Los OPA2134 los tienen en U$S15.00...diez veces en dólares lo que vale cada uno de ellos en Brasil o EEUU.


----------



## plastikman

He leído todas las paginas del post y me decidí a armar este amplificador en versión estereo pero tengo el mismo problema que Maxgal, cuando bajé el .zip del ampli del primer post, al descomprimirlo me dice que está dañado y no lo he podido ver. Hay alguien que me pueda pasar los archivos del ampli.
Los otros archivos del preamp y el otro si funcionan.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, acabo de probar descargarlo y funciona bien... Están teniendo algún problema uds en sus PCs.

Yo había comprado los NE5532 en Liniers cuando armé este preampli y en su lista figuran a 1.8$ (0,45 U$S), no tienen en stock tal vez.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

En Elko tienen el OPA2604 a 4.82 U$S

OPA4132 => 13.07U$S

OPA627 =>  51.2937   . Si valen 12U$S.


En dicomse el OPA2604 esta a 17U$S


----------



## Iván Francisco

OPA2134 u$s5,80, ya le compré varias veces, es muy accesible y si no lo tiene, te lo trae.
Para los que viven en Bs As este muchacho está en Villa Ballester.
Perdón, me olvidé de poner el enlace
http://www.macsemi.com.ar/letras.asp?id=o


----------



## Tavo

A ver, una preguntita, hay muchas diferencias entre los preamplificadores? Me refiero a las series TL, NE, OPA... Yo creo que tengo muy buenas referencias de los NE, como los NE5532...

Imagino que por los precios deben ser mejores los OPA..
Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> A ver, una preguntita, hay muchas diferencias entre los preamplificadores? Me refiero a las series TL, NE, OPA... Yo creo que tengo muy buenas referencias de los NE, como los NE5532...



Seee...son mucho mejores los OPA2134 que los NE5532, pero caemos en otro de los mitos de los "audiófilos".
*Nadie *puede escuchar la diferencia en sonido entre un NE5532 y un OPA2134 a niveles de ganancia normales en cualquier preamplificador *de línea*, es decir, 6dB como máximo. En aplicaciones de alta ganancia, tipo preamp de cápsula para discos de vinilo o preamp de violas electricas, ahí sí podes escuchar la diferencia en ruido, pero solo si le ponés la ganancia arriba de 500 en agudos, por que a esos niveles amplificás todo, desde la señal buscada hasta el ruido térmico de las resistencias y de las etapas de entrada del AO. Pero si probás un pre con un TL072, con un NE5532 y con un OPA2134, a nivel de línea, NO VAS A ESCUCHAR diferencia.

PD: Te lo digo por experiencia propia . El pre de la viola de mi hijo (el proyecto27 de ESP) lo probé con los TL072 y con los NE5532 y ....no podía pasar de la cuarta parte de la ganancia (cerca de 350 por que tiene como 1200 al maximo) por que era puro ruido y radio AM (con el NE). Le puse un OPA2134 y ADIOS! Lo puedo poner al re-mango y con los potes de ganancia y volumen al tope, con el refuerzo de agudos activado, las entradas abiertas y los cables de todos los potes sin blindar, y de casualidad se puede escuchar algo de ruido, pero muy bajo...y eso que esta armado con resistencias de carbón...mas ordinarias que papel de cuete. Demás está decir que el diseño de ESP es de super-primer nivel...


----------



## Tavo

Gracias por tu comentario Eduardo. Aclaraste muchas dudas que tenía.

Tenés fotos del proyecto27?
Bueno, basta porque me voy del tema.

Saludos!!! Que buena información!!!!
Tavo10

Sigo leyendo este thread muy interesante...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> Tenés fotos del proyecto27?



Sip...acá están:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211245/ _
pero del proyecto 27 solo tiene el pramplificador. Al ampli es algo bastante mas "pedestre"...
Ese combo ya tuvo muchos cambios! El ampli ahora es uno con dos TDA2040 en puente con realimentación de tensión, y el parlante es un Eminence Legend 1058 que suena que da calambre!


----------



## Cacho

Lo que posteó Tacatomon es el amplificador de Luciperrro de 100W, no el Rotel.

Saludos


----------



## bebeto

Te sigo muy de cerca Mnicolau... jajaj 

Bueno... primero te felicito por el ampli... se lo vé muy coqueto , como todos tus montajes.

Ahora lo que realmente me interesa, Leí que el amplificador se alimenta hasta con +-45V, El tema es así: yo tengo un trafo, que según mediciones, entrega +-50V rectificados y filtrados, sin carga alguna.

¿Estoy en lo cierto si pienso que con este trafo no puedo montar el circuito?, ¿o acaso ese exceso de voltaje no es tan grande como para preocuparse? 

Suerte Muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja hola bebeto, los trs se bancan esa tensión, pero hay muchos componentes más que habría que verificar, podrías hacerlo en la simulación y ver si hay alguno que exceda los parámetros que posee a +-40[V].
Sino tendrías que armar un amplificador apto para esa tensión, como este por ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/mosfet-power-amplifier-melody-150-w-19280/

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

Ya lo arme, pero tengo un pequeño problema. me quede en el paso 8 del post de fogonazo del ajuste de etapas.

*8 )* Si todo marcha bien, la lámpara se encenderá al máximo y   luego de unos segundos comenzara a disminuir la intensidad hasta quedar  con una intensidad proporcional a la potencia del futuro amplificador.

La lampara se enciende al maximo. Comenzo a salir humo del 2SD669 (qbias) que coloque en vez del 2SD600

El 2SD669 creo que esta bien, es de un voltaje un poco mayor, de mayor corriente (500mA más). 

El preset lo deje a la mitad 1.1Kohm.

Lo probe con una lampara de 40W. Cometi el error de conectar una lampara de mas watt sin saber su valor real. Solo se que tiene 33 ohm... Nose que paso por mi cabeza, que porque la lampara era de menor resistencia iba a tener menos corriente...


----------



## Fogonazo

DanielU dijo:


> .....La lampara se enciende al maximo. Comenzo a salir humo del 2SD669 (qbias) que coloque en vez del 2SD600.......


Mira si no pusiste el 2SD600 (Excitador) en lugar del 2SB631 (Excitador)


----------



## DanielU

Revise tantas veces que ahora dudo lo que hice...

En vez del 2SB631 coloque BD140, son compatibles pin por pin. En vez del 2SA1016 coloque MPSA92 cambiando la ubicacion de sus patas.

Me olvide de mencionar algo, en la primera prueba que hice, con el foco de 40W la resistencia de 220 ohm que va al 2SB817 se quemo.

Los transistores estan es su lugar correcto. Dificil que haya fallado con la disposicion, medi los transistores con el multimetro, me fije en el pcb y en el esquema. Lo mas probable es que uno de los 2SD669 sea trucho. Al driver del 2SD1047 no le paso nada...


----------



## DanielU

Ya no puedo editar el post anterior. Cambie el transistor que se quemo por un BD139, que me dijo mariano que iba a ser mejor que andar colocando reemplazos de transistores que lo mas probable sean truchos...

Ahora no hay ningun problema de que levanten temperatura. Ahora el problema es la resistencia (R627= 220 ohm) que sale de la base del 2SB817 y del emisor del BD139 (2SB631K, en el esquema original.); comenzo a salir humo de ella...


----------



## gonzoalexfer

agsistemas dijo:
			
		

> ... mi consulta es si alguien tiene el pcb de como deberia rectificar la fuente para las dos placa y como conectarlas....




 "*mnicolau*" EXELENTE TRABAJO!!!

     Revisando todas las respuestas de tu topic vi que muuuuuchos preguntan por la misteriosa FUENTE RECTIFICADA.

      Por Favor, podrias subir el diagrama de la fuente ideal para tu proyecto, de echo existe una conección para poder alimentar el *"pre" * con la misma fuente. Como? cual es el diagrama?

                                                            Muchas Gracias!




  pd//: Jajaja me mata tu avatar de Homero, imagino que se trata del Homero sin el crayon en la cabeza


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gonzoalexfer, gracias por el comentario. Para la fuente podés usar algo así:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Ó armás una lineal con transformador y su etapa correspondiente como te muestro en el pdf que adjunto.

PD: por la cara que hace tiene el crayón metido todavía... 

Saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd

Yo lo he armado con cuatro transistores, mj15024 y mj15025 y una fuente de +-45, y anduvo re bien y todavia anda de 10 lo monte en un gabinete con un banco de capacitores de 2200+6800+4400 por rama, exelente tambien hice pruebas en el multisim10 y colocandole tip41 y tip42 como exitadores dos resistencias de 100 se obtiene un poco mas de fidelidad, otro dia subo la simulacion por que la tengo en otro pc dejo unas fotos de un canal armado sin los tip.-

Lo que tenia antes este gabinete saque todo por que era una risa un transfo de 22vca 4A que hacian +/-35 vcc con dos capacitores de 4700 y dos canales con 2 tip35 por lado "montados sobre el gabinete sin disipador de aluminio una animalada jaja".-

Gracias Mariano, sos un grande Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno papus, veo que le diste un buen uso a ese gabinete (no como lo que traía originalmente ). Esperamos esa simulación .

En qué casa comprás los componentes vos?

nutler, es una pregunta? una afirmación? 

Saludos


----------



## electro-nico

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, necesitás un transformador 30+30, 3[A] para usarlo mono y 5[A] para el estéreo.
> 
> PD: Para el filtro necesitarías unos 18000[uF] aprox para cada rama (4 x 4700[uF]), para la versión estéreo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola mnicolau muy buen aporte, temendo amplificador... 
unas preguntas.

1 - No es mucho un transformador de 4 A para 40w ?
2 - A que te referis por rama ? Osea, serian 18.000uf para el negativo y 18.000uf para el positivo para alimentar una sola placa ? O 18000 en total para una placa ?


----------



## Hadron

Hola a todos, mariano muy bueno tu ampli che, la verdad que me sorprendio, asi que me puse manos a la obra... y tengo algunas cuestiones. Decidí primero armar un canal, luego si me anduviese este armaría la version estereo. El problema es que al comprar todos los componentes no tenian las resistencias de 0.22x5W, asi que me las reemplazaron por unas de 10W, varia en algun aspecto este cambio?, otra pregunta: si no pongo bornera, porque no las adquiero en esta provincia donde vivo, se produciria "ruido" en la señal final?. Y mi pregunta final... ya que no puedo conseguir los transistores que especificas al principio, tengo que ocupar los reemplazos; cambian los pines de sus reemplazos? varia la calidad de sonido?

DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, gracias por los comentarios...


electro-nico dijo:


> 1 - No es mucho un transformador de 4 A para 40w ?
> 2 - A que te referis por rama ? Osea, serian 18.000uf para el negativo y 18.000uf para el positivo para alimentar una sola placa ? O 18000 en total para una placa ?



1º Comenté un transformador de 3[A] para armarlo mono. Pasa que los 40[W] que se anuncian para este amplificador, es a una THD bajísima, pero se le puede sacar bastante más potencia aún con THD despreciables (como comenté en el 1º post), de ahí la importancia del transformador.

2º 18000[uF] en *cada *rama, esa es la cantidad aprox necesaria para un buen filtrado. Igual se puede utilizar menor capacidad sacrificando algo de ripple, no significa que sí o sí hay que llegar a ese valor. Podés hacer el cálculo siguiendo el post de Fogonazo y así comprobar estos números.

Hadron, la resistencia de 10[W] va a estar más sobrada todavía, no presenta ningún inconveniente salvo el tamaño físico de la misma. No hay problemas con no utilizar borneras, podés colocar pines y soldar ahí los cables (sirve la misma plantilla), yo suelo hacer eso para ahorrar $$. 
Con respecto a los componentes, el último que armé lo hice con todos reemplazos comunes (mpsa92/42, bd139/140, etc), prefiero hacerlo así no sólo porque se consiguen mucho más fácil que los propuestos, sino también debido a la gran cantidad de truchos que hay en ellos. Diferencia en la calidad, a oído no encontré nada... dudo que la haya.

PD: bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## nutler

amigos mi inquietud es la siguiente: tengo un transformador de 10A que tiene una salida de 46.5 volt. ¿ este amplificador puede ser trabajado con este voltaje ?

una aclaracion: estoy hablando de un transformador de 33x33v de ac que rectificado y filtrado da un total de 46.5 v DC


----------



## Tavo

Calculo que andamos medio justo, pero si, con seguridad anticipada va a funcionar. Vas a alcanzar una potencia buena, alrrededor de los 80 W RMS. Me corrigen si me equivoco...

No lo conozco mucho a este ampli, pero le tengo unas ganar que ni te imaginas. Me gusta el hecho de que tenga muy poca distorsión, HiFi.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## ehbressan

Mariano, por favor, me pasas las medidas en mm. de la PCB del preamp ? Me confirmas que el amp es de 70 x 70 mm. ?
Muchas gracias y sds.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ehbressan, cómo no...
Pre: 150x44 [mm]
Ampli: 71x69 [mm]

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Muchas gracias Mariano, muy amable.
Sds.


----------



## Armandorf

hola, que tal
arme con un amigo(jhoni1234) estos amplis y el pre, el pre anda perfecto, pero con el ampli tengo un problema, tengo uno andando perfectamente,usando a1837 y c4793 como remplazo de los trs medianos, los chicos a1015gr y en el del medio un 2sc1941.los de potencia, 2sc5198 y 2sa1941
con el otro ampli, hice todo igual, pero no consegui el 2sc1941 asique probe con un ktc3206 y quemo directo el a1941(el grande), con un 2n5551(que fue lo mas similar que encontre) sale el tipico humm de 50hz por la salida pero aparentemente nada volo
sera que los reemplazos que puse solo andan bien con el 2sc1941? 

realmente suena muy lindo este ampli, me hace sufrir armarlo pero me gusta jaajja
gracias

EDIT: subo fotos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola armandorf, bienvenido al foro.
Tanto el ktc3206 como el 2sc1941 tienen prácticamente las mismas características y no tendría que haber problema en usar uno u otro. Salvo que te hayas confundido en la orientación de los pines o que haya sido muy trucho, el problema también puede estar en el de potencia que se dañó. El 2n5551 también debería andar bien, yo usé mpsa42 sin problemas. Probá de usar transistores más comunes, esa familia 2SXXXXX me da mucha desconfianza (lo que se consigue por acá).

Tené cuidado con las soldaduras, son muy importantes, tratá de hacerlas un poco más prolijas, algunas parecen "frías". También te convendría proteger la placa con flux para que no se te oxide el cobre.

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

gracias por la respuesta,
con los pines del KTC3206, http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/kec/KTC3206.pdf
lo que hice fue ponerlo con el lado curvo, el del circulo, mirando hacia la derecha(mirando la placa con los trs arriba), de esta forma, inmediatamente quema al 2sa1941(toshiba)
con el 2n5551 tuve que doblar las patas ya que este lleva la base en el medio, y las puse bien creo yo, pero hace el hum.voy a probar con el 2sc1941 que es el unico que consegui ademas de los otros 2.
realmente tengo miedo de probar con el ktc devuelta y quemar el tr grande otra vez

Con las soldaduras, influye mucho el estaño?, use el de tubito y note que es bastante mas incomodo para soldar que el de rollo , de todos modos calculo que deberia costar mas pero quedar bien con un poco mas de esfuerzo, tengo soldador con punta ceramica, sera cuestion de practicar mas.

para proteger, conviene comprar esos esmaltes o mejor preparar la mezcla de isopropilico con flux?
me parece que debe durar poco el esmalte, es muy superior?

saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal mariano crees que haya problema si en vez de los A1016 uso los A1015 como hiciste tu?, y los C1941 los reemplazo con C1815 ?? lo voy a usar con +-45v

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## mnicolau

Hola dragoblaztr, no deberías tener ningún problema con esos reemplazos y tensión de alimentación...

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal mariano, ya he armado un par de estos el pasado fin de semana solo me han quedado una pequeña duda, en el ajuste del bias es de si o si usar el disipador o no es necesario por usar lampara como limitador de corriente??, es necesaria la aislacion entre los disipadores de los transistores de salida o deben ir desnudos en el disipador al igual que el d600 que esta alineado??

saludos, en cuanto pueda subo fotos jeje


----------



## Fogonazo

Dragoblaztr dijo:


> ....solo me han quedado una pequeña duda, en el ajuste del bias es de si o si usar el disipador o no es necesario por usar lampara como limitador de corriente??,


La lámpara te limita la corriente como para no quemar algo, pero si tienes algo mal conectado y produce calentamiento, la lámpara solo retarda el efecto de calentamiento.
Siempre es conveniente, incluso en la puesta en marcha, que los transistores estén adosados a su correspondiente disipador.


> es necesaria la aislacion entre los disipadores de los transistores de salida o deben ir desnudos en el disipador al igual que el d600 que esta alineado??....


Eso depende de que transistor estas empleando, si es aislado o no.


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Ya cheque en el video lo de la aislacion de los Transistores de salida gracias fogonazo, adjunto fotos de una placa estereo que hize aun falta añadirle el correspondiente disipador y el ajuste del bias.















saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Te quedó muy lindo el amplificador @Dragoblaztr. Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Armandorf

bueno finalmente pude arreglarlo, habia un transistor malo y un reemplazo mal colocado asi que ya estan listas

Una pregunta, para la fuente del pre, puse un puente rectificador 1A, 2200uF por rama y 100nf ceramicos por rama. aun asi se meten interferencias,se pueden escuchar algunas radios. como armaron ustedes la fuente?

Dragoblaztr, te quedo muy prolijo, que metodo utilizaste para la serigrafia del lado de los componentes?

saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Tacatomon dijo:


> Te quedó muy lindo el amplificador @Dragoblaztr. Enhorabuena!!!



Jeje gracias lastima que los D718 que emplee para la salida son truchos, no era menos de esperarse por $15 MXP cada uno , tendre que conseguir algun otro reemplazo para hacerlo andar.



Armandorf dijo:


> bueno finalmente pude arreglarlo, habia un  transistor malo y un reemplazo mal colocado asi que ya estan listas
> 
> Una pregunta, para la fuente del pre, puse un puente rectificador 1A,  2200uF por rama y 100nf ceramicos por rama. aun asi se meten  interferencias,se pueden escuchar algunas radios. como armaron ustedes  la fuente?
> 
> Dragoblaztr, te quedo muy prolijo, que metodo utilizaste para la  serigrafia del lado de los componentes?
> 
> saludos



Para la mascara de componentes al igual que para las pistas el metodo de la plancha solo que no utilizo una plancha sino un fusor de copiadora modificado =) con esto salen muy bien los pcb :3



Ahora mi duda creen que pueda emplear los transistores c3306 que tengo (obviamente son originales) en reemplazo de los D1047 (D718) truchos que se cruzaron al intentar hacer el ajuste del bias??.

Especificaciones (soft VRT):
D1047 --> Transistor NPN, NF/S-L, 160V, 12A, 100W, 15MHz
C3306 --> Transistor NPN, S-L, 500/400V, 10A, 100W, <1/3,5µs

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Trata de conseguir mejores, Recomendación directa. NJW0281 y NJW0302. Solo que no creo que los consigas fácil...

TIP35/TIP36 también pueden servir. MJL3281/MJL1302... Trata de evitar los japoneses, 2SC, 2SD, 2SA... Yo los evito siempre... A menos que los consigas en el extranjero...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal, yo de nuevo tengo un problema con el amplificador, los transistores de salida que estoy empleando (A1106 y C3306 ambos originales los saque de una fuente sanken de copiadora funcionando) calientan demasiado despues de que hago el ajuste del bias a 4 mV en paralelo a la resistencia de .22 ohm, cuando hago el ajuste ni siquiera calientan, cuando lo pruebo con la lampara de 25w ya con el parlante a 4 ohm tampoco, despues con la de 75w igual, ya cuando puenteo la lampara viene el problema ya que como subo mas el volumen, pero no se alcanza a transferir el calor al disipador usando silpad(las chapas de los transistores se calientan muchisimo y despues quema uno de los dos fusibles de los transistores de salida), estoy empleando uno de microprocesador para la pareja, lo estoy probando con una bocina 6"x9" xplod de 100w y lo estoy alimentando con +-32v, a la salida tengo 31mV en vacio despues de realizar el ajuste del bias, cual podra ser el inconveniente??

saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Ya no pude editar el ultimo mensaje, el problema curiosamente si eran los transistores de salida (algo verdaderamente extraño ya que con la lampara no calentaban y sin ella parecian freidora incluso sin aumentar el volumen), ni hablar los reemplace por TIP35C y TIP36C y anda de maravilla.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Esas series 2SA y 2SC son un peligro, ya me clavé varias veces también... Disfrutalo Dragoblztr 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

¿Es factible utilizar TIP35C/TIP36C como transistores de salida? 
Que raro, leí varias páginas del post y no creo haber leído que hayan usado este transistor. Confío mucho porque tengo la completa seguridad de que son originales...

Voy a tener que encargar el transformador entonces...
33+33[VCA] por 6[A] para la versión estéreo...

Saludos a todos.
Tavo.

PD: Jeje, se me pega esa costumbre de poner las magnitudes de Tensión, Potencia y Corriente entre corchetes como Mariano, jeje... Se entiende bien así y no se presta a confusión


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja es una buena costumbre esa 
Se pueden usar perfectamente esos TRs, al igual que el reemplazo de todos los demás, justamente para armar con un poco más de confianza el amplificador. Estos reemplazos usé yo:

2SD1047   - TIP35
2SB817     - TIP36
2SD600K   - BD139
2SB631K   - BD140
2SA1016K - MPSA92, 2N5401 (pines cambiados)
2SC1941   - MPSA42, 2N5551 (pines cambiados)

Si tienen alguno más para agregar avisen así hacemos una tabla completa de reemplazos con componentes más "seguros".

PD: para cuándo la SMPS tavo? Cuando te pasen el precio de ese trafo capás cambies de opinión 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ah no!! Te pasaste Mariano!!! Mil gracias!!
Eso estaba buscandoo!!!
La lista de reemplazos de transistores más conocidos! Ahora si lo noto mas "familiar" al ampli, jeje...

Listo, me decidí. Tengo todos esos transistores (para un sólo módulo). Veré de comprar más para hacer dos.

Me gusta mucho que ahora quedó mucho más claro el tema de reemplazos .
Me voy a poner en campaña entonces.

Saludos y muchas gracias Mariano por la ayuda!!!
Tavo.


----------



## elbausa

hola este es un buen aporte yo lo he estado haciendo pero no conseguí los transistores originales utilice los reemplazo que están anotados aqui 

TRANSISTORES
2SA1016 *4, 2SA992 
2SC1941 --> 2SC2230
2SB631 *2 --> BD140, 
2SD1047 --> c3846
2SD600 *2 --> BD135, 
2SB817 
 si están bien o tengo que hacer una combinación en los pines gracias por este aporte esta bien bueno..


----------



## mnicolau

Hola elbausa, revisá las hojas de datos de esos transistores, compará las características y las ubicaciones de los pines así vas a saber si te sirven o no y cómo colocarlos.

De nada tavo, espero te sirva y puedas armarlo 

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

bueno gracias... estuve comparando y al parecer si me sirven.. gracias por el aporte..


----------



## Tavo

Jeje Mariano, vi que editaste tu mensaje...


> PD: para cuándo la SMPS tavo? Cuando te pasen el precio de ese trafo capás cambies de opinión
> 
> Saludos


Jeje, no lo creo aún. Me resisto. Ya puedo leer tu mente pensando "pero que rebelde este bolu** que no me hace caso"...

El tema de la SMPS está correcto, yo lo entiendo así: Para probar amplificadores, circuitos, me parece correcto, pero todavía no me cierra la idea de usar una SMPS permanentemente... Acaso no reparaste ninguna SMPS de todas las que armaste?

Es verdad, ya me estoy imaginando el precio de un 33+33[VCA] 6[A]. Debe andar alrededor de $250. Cacho me puede confirmar eso.
Los transformadores no los compro hechos, los mando a bobinar a un bobinador (que bolu*a deducción, no?) que tiene muucha experiencia y años, es por demás prolijo... Para tener una referencia, Cacho le compra los transformadores a ese mismo, Jajaja!!! 

Ni bien tenga unos pesos lo encargo. Tengo que comprar componentes urgenteee!!

Saludos a todos! 
Tavo!


----------



## mnicolau

tavo10 dijo:


> Jeje, no lo creo aún. Me resisto. Ya puedo leer tu mente pensando "pero que rebelde este bolu** que no me hace caso"...



Jaja no.. para nada, yo también le tenía mucha desconfianza cuando encaré el tema, además de que no había nada con PCB ya listo para armar y sacar andando. Pero cuando me pasaron los precios de los transformadores ya no me quedaba otra que encarar el tema y justo apareció el amigo ricardodeni con su smps lista para armar y ahí arranqué.


tavo10 dijo:


> El tema de la SMPS está correcto, yo lo entiendo así: Para probar amplificadores, circuitos, me parece correcto, pero todavía no me cierra la idea de usar una SMPS permanentemente... Acaso no reparaste ninguna SMPS de todas las que armaste?



Para nada... funcionan perfectamente, de hecho 5 de las que armé están permanentes alimentando sus respectivos amplificadores, 2 míos, 2 vendí y uno que armé a un amigo. Ninguna ha dado problemas y eso que han pasado mucho maltrato ya, la más vieja que tengo funcionando tiene casi 2 años de uso continuo en el living de mi casa. Las he usado tanto que les tengo plena confianza.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

2SA1016K - MPSA92, 2N5401 (pines cambiados)
2SC1941 - MPSA42, 2N5551 (pines cambiados)


si no entendi mal los mpsa son remplazos directos osea misma dispocicion de pin a pin

y los 2n....tienen pines cambiados......


----------



## mnicolau

Ambos transistores tienen los pines cambiados respecto a los 2SX. Lo podés comprobar en el datasheet de cada uno de ellos.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

una pregunta....mas y van......=)

fui a buscar los componentes para el ampli y consegui

2sa 970 en reemplazo del 2sa1016 viendo los datasheet- al menos la dispocicion de pin apin es igual y los voltajes c-b serian -120 en ambos casos y e-b -5v

Serian tan amables de corregirme si no es asi....pregunto esto debido ala gran cantidad de reemplazos que vi en el post y no recuerdo este ultimo...


----------



## mnicolau

Está bien ese reemplazo Angel, coinciden pin a pin.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Les dejo la fuente de alimentación para amplificador y pre, con  18800[uF] de filtrado por rama. Está pensado para armar en una placa estándar de 10x10[cm].

Y para aquellos que se animen, se arman una de estas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

amen mnicolau, gacias por todo el paquete


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Helminto..

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Paso a comentarles...siguiendo el tutorial de fogonazo....puse la serie en el ampli y cumpli con el paso Nº 2 =)luego de detenido el sangrado de los dedos........
 Empeze con la prueba de vcc a la salida(debiendo esta estar en un valor cercano a 0V....ahi comprendi lo del tester analogico)....el mio es digital y la lectura fue de alrededor de .187mv....la serie se comporto como tal y encendio brebemente supongo que se debe a la carga de los capacitores y luego se apago el foco la lectura de vcc en la placa ue bastante simetrica+ - 42 vcc...y solo cayo 1/2 v con respecto a la medicion sin carga...en cuanto ala prueba de si amplifica obtenia valores del orden de los 60 a70 vcc pero esporadicos no se mantenian....
en la regulacion del BIAS...obtube un valor de24.5mv
cuando fui a conectarle el parlante desenchufe el ampli de la serie y conecte.....pero no obtuve resultado al mirar bien la placa note que el fusible de los +42 se fundio...no se como ni cuando... resultado el tip35 y el bd 139 asociado a el se pusieron en corto...dan continuidad con respecto al encapsulado y entre pata y pata....mañana voy a comprarlos pero me gustaria una opinion antes de reemplazarlos


----------



## mnicolau

angel36 dijo:


> en la regulacion del BIAS...obtube un valor de24.5mv



4[mV] es el valor adecuado, por qué dejaste ese valor? Cortocircuitaste la entrada de audio para hacer esa medición?

Saludos


----------



## angel36

si puse en corto la entrada.....y los valores que obtenia heran sobre los 24mv pasando la mitad del preset o menos de  10 en la otra mitad es decir cesde 0 en adelante obtube lecturas hasta los 10mv y luego se iban a 24mv...no logre la medida que comentas por ahi que son unos 18mv


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá la ubicación y el estado de todos los transistores Angel y tratá de regular el bias, midiendo esos 4[mV] en la resistencia de 0.22[Ohm], ni más ni menos. Hasta no lograr eso, no continúes. El offset también debería ser más bajo...

Subí una foto de tu placa que se vea correctamente así intentamos ayudarte, indicá los transistores que usaste.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

ok....ahora ve lo de las fotos a tenia como seguro que heran 18mv....ok veremos los 4mv...gracias mariano...ahora el offset como lo regulo? esa no la entendi.....solo hay un preset y es del bias o no?

use tip 35 y 36; bd 139 y 140;  2sa970 y c1941


----------



## mnicolau

De nada... en el pdf del manual de servicio del ampli tenés comentado lo de los 4[mV] del bias. El offset no se regula, me pareció un poco alto nomás, por eso quería revisar bien el tema de los transistores. 

Saludos


----------



## angel36

mira en apariencia estaba todo ok salvo lo del vias....pero eso no tendria que haber quemado el fusible y mucho menos el bd y el tip.....salvo que haya hecho yo un corto y ni cuenta me di.... adj fotos en el link no se como subirlas..=)


----------



## angel36

bueno gente....una vez cambiados el bd y el tip.......el ampli anda!!!!!... tal cual lo promete mariano...muy buenos bajos muy buen sonido ahora voy tras el previo para dejarlo completo. 
obiamente se quemaron por algo que hice mal.........
gracias mariano por el aguante!!
saludos....


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro te funcione Angel 
Está bien esa pequeña diferencia en el bias que me comentabas, es normal. Lo que es raro es la caída de tensión que tenés con carga, de 43[V] hasta unos 25[V].. es mucho. Estás seguro que es de 3[A] el transformador? Cuánta capacidad estás usando para el filtrado?

Saludos


----------



## angel36

mira me equivoque cae a unos 36 vcc y por ahora solo tengo 4700mfx50 por rama y estoy dudandode los amperes es verdad...lo del potencimetro que te comente influye?


----------



## mnicolau

La capacidad de filtrado es baja, fijate la fuente que subí en el post #293, tenés 4 de esos capacitores por rama. Deberías agregar mayor filtrado.

Por el potenciómetro no te hagas rama, idealmente debería ser logarítmico, pero eso sólo influye en la percepción del volumen respecto al recorrido del mismo, nada más. 

Saludos


----------



## angel36

si es verdad lo del filtrado es solo para probar....pasa que estoy escaso de fondos......jajaj me salen 8$ cada uno de los filtros..... asique compre solo dos.....por ahora


----------



## mnicolau

Claro... es por eso que le pongo tantas fichas a las SMPS. En una fuente lineal no sólo el transformador es carísimo, sino que hacer un rectificado y filtrado decente también cuesta mucho. 
De hecho, armar una SMPS compacta completa como la que publiqué cuesta la mitad de lo que cuesta armar la fuente del post 293 y eso sin tener en cuenta el transformador lineal, que sale bastante más todavía.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Pregunto: si uno de los tr's de potencia se quema......en mi caso el tip 35 es recomendable cambiar el par es decir el tip 35 y el 36   ya que hoy lo estube probando otra ves con la serie estaba joya sonido muy nitido!! buenos bajos....cuando lo puse directo...sonaba como un misil!!! buenisimo.....hasta que se quemo la resistencia de 220 el tip 36c y creo que el bd 140 tambien...(no lo medi todavia)  estaba trabajando en 4ohms con 2 parlantes de 12"..........
O le Falto disipador...estoy en la duda.....
ahora mismo estoy viendo el tema del calculo del disipador.....que esta en el foro....
el disipador que estaba usando es de un micro-procesador tiene unos 8cm x 7cmm x 4 cm de aletas...ya vere que dan los calculos.....
ahora....estoy seguro que algo estoy haciendo mal......porque anda de maravillas!!!!!! que buen sonido tiene!



mnicolau dijo:


> Si.. buen consejo. Un buen disipador y ventilación es indispensable en estos casos.



Ya me parecia que por ahi venia el problema.......


----------



## DanielU

@ferfor21 adjunta el esquematico del RA-840.


----------



## ferfor21

DanielU, te adjunto el esquema.
-----------------------
Sepan disculpar la mala calidad del esquema, es el único que encontré en la WEB, pero con un poco de imaginación e interpolación de ideas (jejejejjee) se pueden hasta distinguir los valores de las tensiones que tiene que tener en cada punto de las ramas y con esos datos es mas fácil "evaluar" que TR's se pueden usar como reemplazo de no conseguir los originales.-


saludos!


----------



## DanielU

@ferfor21 tenes que cambiar un par de resistencias.

Las resistencias de realimentacion son dos, una de 10K y otra de 33K. trata de utilizar las potencias que tiene cada una de las resistencias del esquematico.


R602 es de 1.5K (1.6K, nose, no veo bien)
Entre los transistores Q614 y Q618 tenes dos resistencias de 220 ohm, que deberian ser de 1W
R616 es de 1W y 100 ohm
R618 y R620 en tu esquematico son de 8.2K y 2.7K.
R622 es de 47 ohm y 1W

Revisa bien el esquematico porque hay que cambiar un par de resistencias mas que nombre. A estas horas no pienso bien y mejor no continuo.

Saludos y gracias por el esquematico. Me diste una excelente idea muehehee.


----------



## ferfor21

Gracias DanielU por tu comentario.

Ahora que se cuales son las R's de REALIMENTACION, se por donde empezar, jejejejejee...
Como R633 y r635 que están en el esquema de Mariano están en paralelo (por el fusible) suman un total de 8.8K, entonces,
Levanté la R635 y cambié un TIP35, que me daba mala espina por que “drenaba” mas corriente que los otros (la tensión sobre la R’s de 0,22 era mayor que la del resto), cambié las R's de 220ohms por otras de 1W y todo salió de 10 !!!! No se si está bien lo que hice, pero lo que si puedo decir es que el diseño es muy noble al aguantar las modificaciones sin que esto modifique mucho su calidad.
Soy consiente que algo ha cambiado en el comportamiento del mismo, dado que los TIP’s son TR’s muy “duros” al momento de utilizarlos en audio, ya que los amplificadores construidos con éstos suelen sonar (un poco) mas “brillantes” o estridentes,  pero para los fines que lo necesito (woofer) no me voy a poner muy exigente.-

Gracias a todos por estar.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ferfor, notaste cambios en la potencia con los transistores en paralelo? Tenías problemas de apareamiento de trs parece con ese TIP que drenaba más corriente.

Angel, pudiste solucionar el problema con los TIPs?

Saludos


----------



## angel36

hola mariano... mira recien ayer compre los tip...cambie de comercio estos que me dieron son marca ST tienen mas pinta que los otros que solo decian tipxx (ja) le voy aponer las resistencias de 220 de 1w y colocar el cooler en el disipador  despues les cuento.....

Off topic:

Otra cosa para todos los que viven en argentina Feliz dia del amigo!!
Y los demas tambien (no se si festeja en todo el mundo)


----------



## Helder Guerra

Saludos Nuevamente Compañeros,
Les pido disculpas porque me equivoqué de diagrama en el comentario que hice anteriormente, gracias
*ehbressan* por avisarme. Este si es el Manual de servicio del Rotel RB1090.


----------



## mnicolau

angel36 dijo:


> Otra cosa para todos los que viven en argentina Feliz dia del amigo!!
> Y los demas tambien (no se si festeja en todo el mundo)



Feliz día gente!!

Les recomiendo el sitio:
http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals.shtml

Ahí van a poder encontrar los manuales de servicio de muchos Rotel, al igual que una gran cantidad de otras empresas.

Es un señor amplificador el del RB1090, hay que ver quien se anima con el PCB 

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Es un señor amplificador el del RB1090, hay que ver quien se anima con el PCB 

Y si esperan a que yo lo saque.......    el indicado sos vos mariano!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Jajaj no, yo paso... es un amplificador con unos 30 transistores, una locura para hacer el PCB. 

Saludos


----------



## ferfor21

Mariano, no se decirte si "suena mas fuerte" lo que si te puedo afirmar es que con los TR's en paralelo el conjunto calienta menos, y es lo que estaba buscando dado que mis dos parlantes en paralelo dan como 4ohms y al diseño original no le gusta mucho tan poca Z.-
Pero, si lo vemos del lado "eléctrico" seguramente eroga mas potencia, pero "auditivamente" no lo noto.(vale destacar que estoy medio sordo) jajajaja.a.a.a.a

Volviendo al tema de los TR's, es verdad que no estaban apareados, lo que hice fué acercarme a la casa de electrónica (medio que la única "seria") que tenemos y, como me conocen de hace mucho tiempo, me permitieron medir (con instrumentos de ellos por que son desconfiados) el hfe de los TR's para separar los que mas se parecían, esos puse en reemplazo de los que estaba y volví a medir las tensiones sobre las R's, ahora, si bien los valores no eran exactamente iguales, se parecen bastante, por tal motivo y volviendo a nombrar FOGONAZO, no lo toco mas por que está andando bien así... jajajaja.a.a.a.a 

Otro comentario que te pudo agregar es LO BIEN QUE ANDA LA FUENTE “CHIQUITA”  que diseñaste!!!.... probando un modulo de potencia de una PIRAMID  (por que estoy usando tu fuente en el LAB por que es “regulable”) llegó a derretir un 2SA5200 (se hizo un agujero por que seguramente es era muy trucho) sin que esto inmutara a la fuente que seguía drenando corriente… jejejejee.e.e..e
A esto, los mas puritanos, dirían que está mal por que la protección de la fuente ante un corto no se acción, pero para mi está bien ¡ jajajajaja.a.a.a.aa

SALUDOS!

P.D: tarde pero seguro, ESPERO QUE HAYAN PASADO LINDO EL DÍA DEL AMIGO.!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja sí, se la banca muy bien la SMPS compacta... No va a actuar ninguna protección porque directamente no las tiene, pero en el peor de los casos que suceda un corto en las salidas se van a quemar los TRs 13007, se cambian y listo, la fuente de nuevo en marcha.

Cuando tengas listo el Home te encargamos las fotos!

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Muy bueno Helder, muchas gracias por compartirlo.  
Sds.

Mariano, creo que conte 38 por canal !!


----------



## angel36

bueno recien hoy tuve un tiempito para montar los tr's de potencia otra ves, cambie como ya dije los tip 35, 36  el bd 139 que va con ellos en el disipador y le agregue mas capacidad a la fuente como esta vercion es mono le puse 2 cap de 4700 por rama y un puente de 8 amp ......no consegui mas...va no me alcanzo para mas=(...
pero al conectar la placa otra ves la puse en la serie ¨por las dudas¨ y me lleve la desagradable sorpresa que enciende el foco al maximo desconecte la fuente los valores estan ok asique es obio que el problema esta en la placa...
Supongo que por algun motivo al quemarse el tip 36 y ponerse en corto el tip 35 seguramente se rompio tambien el bd140 asociado a el tip 36 lo voy a cambiar y vemos que pasa.
(en estos casos es d*O*nd*E* me lamento no entender del todo bien como funciona el circuito, ya que estar cambiando comp*ONENTES* por las dudas no me complace.....)
bue mañana sera otro dia.
saludos!!

Una pregunta mas.......si el c1941 se calienta...... (y mucho asique lo voy a cambiar tambien) se tendrian que calentar los tip y el bd que estan en el disipador?


----------



## cejas99

Hola amigos, hice este amplificador y la verdad quedo muy satisfecho con su excelente  sonido, a mi parecer mejor que el Sinclair Z-30.
Usé los Trs de reemplazo BD139-140, KSP92-42 de estos últimos solo invertí los pines, tuve un problema con una pequeña oscilación que gracias a Mariano la pude corregir, mil gracias a él por su gran paciencia y desinterés a la hora de colaborarnos, que además siempre esta ahí para cuando lo necesitemos, Muchas gracias Mariano.

Dejo algunas fotos, anímense a fabricarlo, de verdad que vale la pena.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

cejas99 muy lindo muy prolijo el montaje te felicito y a disfrutarlo!!
Ahora modificaste el pcb o me parece...por lo menos la ubicacion de componentes  a simple vista me parece que si...
Igual te quedo buenisimo


----------



## Helminto G.

cejas, espero la ultima foto no este funcionando, porqu asi sin disipador....

lindo lindo, me animas a armarlo


----------



## Ramon-DC

¡Que tal foreros!

Se podra alimentar este amplificador con +-50V? tengo un toroide de 36V 4A.

Espero su respuesta! 

Saludos 

hagan caso omiso a la pregunta arriba de este comment (la mia) despues de leer todo el tema entendi todo. Gracias creo que lo armare en esta semana.


----------



## Helder Guerra

Saludos Cejas99,
Exelente diseño me gusta la placa muy buen trabajo felicitaciones.


----------



## Tavo

Imposible pasar por alto el trabajo de Cejas99!!!

Que laburo te mandaste!! Te quedó espectacular! Como me gusta ver así los amplificadores y circuitos, prolijos y de buena pinta!

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones Cejas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Saludos!!


----------



## cejas99

angel36 dijo:


> cejas99 muy lindo muy prolijo el montaje te felicito y a disfrutarlo!!
> Ahora modificaste el pcb o me parece...por lo menos la ubicacion de componentes  a simple vista me parece que si...
> Igual te quedo buenisimo






Helminto G. dijo:


> cejas, espero la ultima foto no este funcionando, porqu asi sin disipador....
> 
> lindo lindo, me animas a armarlo







helder277 dijo:


> Saludos Cejas99,
> Exelente diseño me gusta la placa muy buen trabajo felicitaciones.





tavo10 dijo:


> Imposible pasar por alto el trabajo de Cejas99!!!
> 
> Que laburo te mandaste!! Te quedó espectacular! Como me gusta ver así los amplificadores y circuitos, prolijos y de buena pinta!
> 
> Mis más sinceras felicitaciones Cejas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!!



Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, solo le pongo un poco de empeño y nada más, el que debe llevarse todos los halagos y felicitaciones es Mariano, porque él es que hace el verdadero trabajo, yo simplemente imprimo, plancho, al percloruro y luego a soldar componentes, eso sí con mucho cuidado.

Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

Simule el circuito y al parecer arroja 131W sobre 4Ohms y 2.6A de consumo.

Saludos 

Agregue los modelos SPICE3 de los TIP35C y TIP36C, cambie los transistores por los de reemplazo que son los BD140 y BD139, los demas los deje segun Mnicolau, el Ajuste de BIAS esta a la mitad (1.1K) hasta el momento no he movido resistencias. Los resultados 

Voltage para ambas cargas +-40V

8Ohms:
Potencia: 66.307W
THD: 0.029%
Consumo: 1.3A
TestPoint: 286.529mV

4Ohms:
Potencia 132.47W
THD: 0.043%
Consumo: 2.6A
TestPoint: 572.291mV


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola! Les comento, arme el rotel, y tengo una pequeña duda, cuando voy a regular el bias, con el preset al maximo solo tengo 3.0mV, en la otra R tengo 2.9mV, pero no puedo llegar a los 4mV que recomiendan.
Los transistores que estoy usando son Tip35 y  Tip36, BD139, BD140, MPSA92 y C1941
Saludos y muchas Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Fabry

Con que tension lo estas alimentando??, en que escala estas midiendo?? y lo mas importante seguro que son 3 mV y no V Cosas basicas pero importantes jeje

saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Dragoblaztr, la alimentacion es de 42V simétricos, son mV, el rango es 200mV
Y no creo que sea posible que llegue a 3V, varia muy poco el voltaje cuando muevo el preset, estamos hablando de 1.5mV entre un extremo del preset y el otro extremo


----------



## angel36

dejalo en reposo un rato para que se estabilice a mi me pasaba lo mismo por ansioso....unos minutos despues recien medi....si es que no lo hiciste ya...en ese caso no dije nada


----------



## fabry_nirvana

unos minutos es cuanto angel? 5 min? lo voy a controlar por reloj si es necesario, creo que lo habia dejado bastante tiempo, pero talvez como decis vos, la ansiedad me estara traicionando...


----------



## angel36

con 5mts anda bien leiste el post de Fogonazo? otra cosa ya que sos de san juan ojo con los componentes me cande de comprar truchos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Les comento, tenia un error en los MPSA92, que en realidad son KSP92, les soy sincero, pense que estos eran remplazo directo, pero en realidad hay que darlos vuelta, al darme cuenta de esto, saque todos los transistores, y controle uno por uno, parecen estar sanos, pero al conectarlos a todos otra vez, controlo el bias y decia 0v, cuando controle la salida, tenia 32v de continua, nose que sera... alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Fabry

Se conectan tal cual son compatibles pin por pin (KSP92 y MPSA92)al conectarlos de otro modo te meten tension a la salida, acabo de revisar ambos datasheet y la unica diferencia es que en uno te da la medialuna para arriba y en el otro hacia abajo pero la disposicion de pines es identica en ambos.

Ahora solo compara con el datasheet del A1016 (Colector y base estan al reves) y realiza las conecciones correspondientes ya con eso no debes tener tension a la salida.

saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

y yo que queria usar los KPS92 tengo que reahcer la placa o torcer los transistores , mejor comprare el lunes los 2SA1016K, estan como a $0.12 USD, que tan "truchos" podran ser?


----------



## mnicolau

Ramón, utilizá esos 1016, su costo es acorde y no son ellos los que preocupan según su procedencia.

PD: lo de fabry fueron algunos errores de conexión, ya va a actualizar con novedades seguramente.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mariano, tengo todos los transistores bien puestos, y cuando alimento, se prende la serie. He sacado todos los transistores y los he probado uno por uno, y he revisado todas las pistas y de nuevo cuando conecto prende la serie....
Talvez sea algun componente trucho, Angel36 me ha dicho donde puedo conseguir unos 2SA1015 que son reemplazo de los 1016, asique probare cambiando esos, y vere que pasa


----------



## juanfilas

como andan todos, ya me decidí por armar este amplificador, voy a hacer cuatro canales y dos de ellos me gustaría que se sumaran en modo BRIDGE, que circuito me recomiendan para hacer el cambio de fase en la señal ya que arme uno hace tiempo con el ampli de 100w de luciperro y nunca me funciono bien, ademas por otro lado, este ampli se podra usar bien en modo bridge? ya que el problema que tengo es que conectaría 2 monitores a dos salidas cortadas a 80-90hz y en las otras dos, sumarlas y concertar un subwoofer cortado a 100-110hz. Desde ya muchas gracias por las respuestas

Saludos

Juan


----------



## mnicolau

Electron, gracias por el comentario...

Fabry, controlaste las distribuciones de pines (b-c-e)? El pcb en qué estado está? Después de tantas soldadas y desoldadas se pudo haber cortocircuitado en algún lado.

Juanfilas, esto te va a servir:

http://sound.whsites.net/project14.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/bridging.htm

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mariano, ya controle la distribucion de los pines y parece estar todo bien, como te dije, los que se ven sospechosos son los ksp92 y el c1941 que no tienen logo ni nada, solo el codigo, voy a comprarlos nuevos y probar.
Con respecto al pcb, tengo unas pistas levantadas, hice unos pequeños puentes, y voy a hacer el pcb de nuevo, pero no quiero hacerlo otra vez y todavia no puedo hacer funcionar el circuito, cada vez que resueldo los Tr controlo que nada este en corto
Saludos y Gracias mariano

PD: otra cosa que he controlado es la continuidad entre los terminales de los transistores que van contra el disipador, y el disipador


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Fabry, tienes aislados los transistores de salida con su mica y buje correspondiente (porque lo llevan en este caso) de lo contrario esa es tu falla.

saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Justamente eso quise decir, que estan aislados con mica y buje


----------



## juanfilas

gracias mnicolau, como dice en las paginas que me pasaste, la impedancia que "ve" cada amplificador es la mitad que la del bafle, este amplificador hasta que impedancia sera estable? podra trabajar con una buena disipacion a 2 ohm? 

y por otro lado, en el pcb del preamplificador la impresora me imprime un fondo gris claro, este problema no lo tengo con la etapa de potencia que queda perfecta de 7x7 y blanca donde no hay pista, por que sera?

gracias por sus respuestas.

saludos

Juan


----------



## mnicolau

Creo que alguien había comentado que lo estaba utilizando a 2[Ohm], revisá el tema. Igualmente tené mucha precaución con la potencia disipada...

Respecto al PCB del pre, no recuerdo haber notado un fondo gris cuando lo imprimí, habría que ver si le pasó a alguien más.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola mariano como andas? Hoy probe el rotel con los 2SA1015, que tienen la misma distribucion que los 1016 y fue lo mismo, ademas cambie el C1941. Apenas arranco prendio la serie, y no se apago, acabo de controlar resistencia por resistencia y sus valores estan bien, ayer controle los capacitores electroliticos, los ceramicos no los he controlado. Ademas he controlado el pcb, con el esquematico, pista por pista, todo parece estar en su lugar, no encuentro la falla. Controle los transistores, todos parecen estar bien. Saludos y Gracias por la ayuda que me estan dando todos!


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias por los datos, ya me lei el hilo entero y me surgio la ultima duda ( que pesado!) ya arme los pcb de las etapas de potencia y el preamplificador, pero con la fuente hay mucho debate, en la pagina 15 pasaste el diagrama de la fuente pero es de 32+32 V que me dan 45+45 V en continua y en todos lados dice que trabaja a 40+40 V pero que se le puede subir la tension a 45+45 V. Mi duda es si en el diagrama original de la pagina 1 la alimentacion es de 45+45 V sin cambiar nada ya que estoy por comprar el trafo y no se si pedir 30+30 V o 32+32 V, que me recomiendan? 

Pd: en circuito para sacar 15+15 de los 45+45 de la pagina 15, hay que variar algo en el caso de que compre el trafo que me da 42+42?

desde ya mil gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Si, no hay problema en alimentarlo con +-45[V] al circuito tal cual está. Tampoco tenés que cambiar nada en la etapa secundaria de la fuente que subí. Cualquiera de los 2 transformadores te sirve...

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

mil gracias! mañana armo la fuente, le voy a hacer un filtrado mayor ya que van a ser cuatro canales, aunque c/u no va a trabajar a mas de 50w, calculo que unos 5 capacitores por rama de 6800uF, en un principio pienso conectarle dos etapas de potencia por salida del pre, hay algun problema con esto? asi tengo entrada estereo pero salida a cuatro bafles con sus corrspondientes etapas.

Gracias por la ayuda

saludos


----------



## ferfor21

Ramon-DC te canalizo mi consulta sobre las pruebas que realizaste sobre "mi" modificación, la cual la realicé para que "calienten" menos los TR's de salida.
Esos datos que vos pasás, ¿son buenos o malos? jejejee..e. por que no entendí nada...
¿responden la pregunta de mariano donde consulta si agregando mas TR’s se logra mas potencia?

Por otro lado aprovecho para comentarles que fuí victima de las personas de "lo ajeno" y ahora no tengo parlantes para conectar el ampli... sniff...sniff... pero eso no me desanimó y volví a comprar las planchas de fenólico y me voy a fabricar dos (por ahora) mas grandes !!! jajajaja.a.a.a
Así que MARIANO y amigos del foro, les voy a deber las fotos del HOME... sniff sniff...

Les dejo a todos un fuerte abrazo y disculpen el hecho de no haber participado mas del foro.-

saludos!


----------



## Ramon-DC

Que tal ferfor, pues no me explique bien anteriormente , dado que en multisim (por lo que lo he revivzado) no me parece que me pueda arrojar datos de temperaturas, pero con lo que me mostró en TestPoint con los transistores en paralelo (un voltaje de 286.51mV)  "supongo" que estos TR deben trabajar mas liberados. En cuanto a mas potencia no vi aumento en nada, bajo un poco la distorsion,  pero eso es todo, la entrada sigue a lo máximo 750mVp con una frecuencia de 1Khz, posiblemente modificando la resistencia de ganancia por una de 15K, el voltaje de alimentación por +-45, un consumo de 3.3A, dos Transistores más en paralelo y la entrada a 650mVp tenemos según multisim 217W con una THD de 0.105% y un voltage en TestPoint de 365.113mV.

Faltaria que un experto en estos temas valorara la posibilidad de realizar estos cambios de manera segura sin que nada explote.

http://img52.imageshack.us/i/hifirotel.jpg/

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

buenas, sigo avanzando en el proyecto y me siguen saltando dudas!!! de todos los transistores, cuales tengo que ponerle disipador, los dos de potencia seguro pero los demas no se, el que esta entre medio de los dos de potencia hace falta sujetarlo al disipador? igual preguanta para los transistores del regulador de tension a 15+15 V en la fuente. Perdon por ser pesado!

pd: les pregunto de nuevo, voy a tener problemas si conecto dos etapas de potencia por salida del preamplificador?

mil gracias por la ayuda y espero que se haga destacado el hilo, realmente esta todo muy prolijo, con los pcb y una ayuda extraordinaria.


----------



## angel36

La pareja de tr's de potencia van en el disipador junto al que va en el medio...osea estos tres van en el disipador con micas aislantes y bujes asilantes en los tornillos con los cuales vas a fijarlos al disipador... 
los demas no llevan.....
los de la fuente no creo...pero habria que ver que opinan los demas....

 lo del pre que alimenta dos etapas tampoco le veo problema.......


----------



## juanfilas

Buenas, hoy compre todos los componentes para hacer el preamplificador y el filtro de la fuente, los pcb quedaron excelentes y me leí todo el post de fuentes para audio, como quiero una potencia verdaderamente "hi-fi" estoy haciendo todo lo posible para que así sea, el puente rectificador es de 50A para usarlo sin disipador, y los capacitores son seis de 10000uF dando 30000uF por rama, leí que es mejor mas capacitores mas chicos, pero me hicieron buen precio por estos y creo que va a ser filtrado suficiente, para el pre conseguí el bendito ne5532 que no lo tenían en ninguna casa por acá en mendoza, voy a aplicar el concepto de "punto de masas" y aislar la fuente con chapas para que no interfiera.
Antes me dijeron que la fuente de 32+32 o la de 30+30 me servían, pero en la teoría con cual se tendrá menos distorsión? no me interesa la potencia de salida sino la calidad. Mil gracias por la ayuda, cuando vaya ensamblado todo les voy contando como va quedando.

saludos

Juan


----------



## angel36

No te olvides de esto, que aclara mariano.....


Ajuste del mismo:
Revisen el tema de Fogonazo, Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia y lo siguen tal cual. Para el ajuste del bias, dejan el circuito encendido durante unos minutos hasta que se estabilice y ajustan el preset hasta leer 4[mV] en las resistencias de emisor (0.22[Ohm]) de los transistores de salida.


----------



## juanfilas

gracias ángel lo tengo presente, solo necesito un tester que me mida preciso 4mV ya que es una lectura muy chica y el error del tester que tengo en este momento es similar a la lectura jeje, en fin, suponiendo que las dos tensiones están perfectamente calibradas, con cual tendré menos distorsión con 40v por rama o con 45? perdón por ser pesado, es que en la semana compro el trafo y me quiero quedar tranquilo, con la caída de tensión en carga me imagino que anda mejor con 45V pero con bajo volumen no se..

saludos a todos, gracias por toda la ayuda que me están dando

Juan


----------



## Diego German

exelente aporte ....
voy a construirlo utilizando los reemplazos que comentas  ...
2SD1047   - TIP35
2SB817     - TIP36
2SD600K   - BD139
2SB631K   - BD140
2SA1016K - MPSA92, 2N5401 (pines cambiados)
2SC1941   - MPSA42, 2N5551 (pines cambiados)


saludos  .....


----------



## juanfilas

Como andan todos, les comento que ya termine el rectificador con el filtro y el pre, me decidi por una fuente de 32+32 7 ampere con bandas de cobre para mejorar las interferencias, por otro lado, hoy compre todos los componentes para las etapas de potencia y consegui 2sd1047 pero no 2sb817, el tema es que consegui tip36c y leyendo el datasheet este "aguanta 125W" y ademas la frecuencia maxima de trabajo es de 30mhz (no creo que importe mucho en audio que mas de 20khz esta de mas), segun el datasheet del 2sd1047 es de 100w y la frecuencia maxima es de 15mhz. Que me conviene, cambiarlo por tip35c que segun el datasheet es mejor, o es mejor el 2sd1047? ademas al no ser complementarios al 100% me crea algun problema? mil gracias por la ayuda

pd: pude conseguir todos los transistores originales! hasta el tip36c

saludos

Juan


----------



## mnicolau

Esos 100[W] que leés es la máxima potencia disipada admisible (a Tc=25[ºC]), no es la potencia que puede entregar en un amplificador, no te guíes tanto por ese dato porque en este ampli se está lejos de ese valor (operando normalmente). Tampoco me parece que interesa tanto el gain-bandwith (es bastante mayor al necesario). Yo trataría de utilizar una pareja de complementaria...

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

gracias! voy a cambiarlos por tip35c ya que 2sb817 no consigo, asi me quedan complementarios

si puedo subo unas fotos

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Buenas, ya tengo terminadas las primeras placas, al final puse la pareja de tip35c y tip36c ya que son originales y complementarios, les dejo unas fotos, se ven mal por que la saque con el tel, cuando termine la potencia o cuando haga las pruevas prometo mejores fotos  .Si llegan a ver algun error avisenme please, ya revise dos veces todas las placas y encontre que todas las resistencias de 470ohm eran de 270ohm! ya las cambie y sigo buscando errores.

gracias por la ayuda!

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El error que veo es el montaje del puente de 35A sobre el PCB.
El agujero del medio es para montarlo sobre el chasis y usarlo como disipador...y ahí no vas a disipar nada. Que sea "grande" no significa "que no caliente"...


----------



## juanfilas

como andas ezavalla, use el mismo puente en una potencia de 160w x 2 a +-50v y jamas tuve problemas con la temperatura y lo coloque sin disipacion, el puente es de 50 Ampere por rama y no creo que circulen mas de 6 ampere como maximo. igual, si noto que calienta le coloco un disipador arriba. igual gracias por el dato ;-)

saludos

Juan


----------



## juanfilas

Buenas a todos, primero les doy las buenas noticias, el ampli arranco de una! funciono de 10 y el filtrado es espectacular, cuando desenchufo el trafo queda sonando como 30 segundos! bueno les comento el problema que tengo, una de las potencias no tuve problemas y pude regular la tensión en la resistencia en 4mv pero en la otra etapa no, me queda en un extremo en 50mv y en el otro 39 mv, las dos potencias suenan (no puedo hacer comparaciones por que el parlante que use para probarlas estaba sin caja y es re berreta, pero parecerían sonar igual, dejando un rato sonando el ampli que me da mas voltaje en la resistencia, se calientan apenas los transistores d600k y b631, ademas de que calienta un poco la resistencia de .22 ohm, no se si esta temperatura es normal o no, ya que es baja y estuvo sonando un rato largo, pero esta diferencia entre las dos etapas me dice que algo esta mal y no puedo encontrar que.

gracias por la ayuda a todos y mil gracias por este y todos los demás aportes, es increíble encontrar gente con tantas ganas de cooperar y ayudar

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

juanfilas dijo:


> ..... pero en la otra etapa no, me queda *en un extremo en 50mv y en el otro 39 mv* .......


¿ Como estás midiendo ?

Debes tomar la tensión que aparece entre las 2 patas de la resistencia.


----------



## angel36

juan...que bueno que arranco......yo todavia estoy renegando con el......te felicito!!

me sumo a la pregunta de fogonazo......


----------



## juanfilas

Buenas, en las dos patas de la resistencia de 0.22 ohm mido la caida de  tensión, medi en las dos de los dos amplificadores, en uno, la  resistencia de la izq. me da 4,1mV y la de la derecha 4mV, todo  perfecto, en el otro ampli me da en las dos resistencias 40mV-39mV con  el potensiometro al medio. lo de los extremos es girando el  potenciometro todo a la izq o todo a la derecha. la medicion siempre la  hago en la resistencia, conecte todo con la lampara serie y una vez que  vi que trabajaba bien, la saque y volvi a medir dando los mismos  resultados. Realmente no se que pueda ser...

saludos

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Asegurate que el pote sea de 2K2 y que el transistor Q613 esá en buenas condiciones. Si no es algo de eso, tal vez tengas un transistor dañado en la etapa de salida.


----------



## Fogonazo

juanfilas dijo:


> ..... una vez que  vi que trabajaba bien, la saque y volvi a medir dando los mismos  resultados. ............


No hagas pruebas de ajuste de biass sin la lámpara, puedes quemar algo.


----------



## angel36

ezavalla dijo:


> Asegurate que el pote sea de 2K2 y que el transistor Q613 esá en buenas condiciones. Si no es algo de eso, tal vez tengas un transistor dañado en la etapa de salida.




esto mismo voy a revisar me pasa algo similar con el ampli....gracias eduardo


----------



## juanfilas

si me parece que es el Q613 el que esta mal, ya que en la potencia que anda bien la arme de 1, la otra me quedo un poco corrido el agujero del disipador y tube que sacar ese transistor y ponerlo de nuevo, tal vez lo recalente al sacarlo y quedo medio mal, en un rato saco para verificar.

gracias y los mantendre informados


----------



## juanfilas

Bueno empezaron las macanas, me mande dos mocos por novato (ojo, con lampara serie jeje) puse a probar la potencia que andaba mal con un parlante chiquito y viejo de unos 5-10w, todo perfecto pero seguia teniendo esa tensión alta en la resistencia, cuando subi el volumen me pase y en un segundo el parlante empezo a tirar humo, apague el interruptor de la lampara serie pero 60000uF hicieron que la potencia siguese trabajando como si nada, resultado: el parlante se puso en corto y se quemo un fusible de la plaqueta (abajo a la izq) se quemaron los tip35c y tip36c y el Q613 que ya tenia que cambiar igualmente, un embole. La otra gran falla (que me molesta mas) es que estaba por probar el pre y antes de enchufarlo medi la tensión en el regulador para ver si estaba bien en -+15... lo bueno es que me dio justo, lo malo es que sin querer hice un corto con una de las puntas del tester y queme un bd139... un bajon ya que fue un error muy simple, en fin hoy compro todos los repuestos y veo si logro hacer andar bien la potencia 

saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

asi pasa cuando  sucede, almenos sabes que te andubo bien


----------



## juanfilas

algunas fotos de como va quedando todo:


----------



## Tacatomon

Lindo montaje, el disipador está de 10!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Buenas, ya cambie los transistores de salida y el bd137 pero me mete tension continua en el parlante asi que debe andar mal algun transistor mas, por otro lado probe el pre y suena.. pero muyyyyy mal, es puro ruido y distorsion, revise 100 veces el circuito y solo encuetro una resistencia de 470 ohm que parece que los colores estan al reves dando 410000000 ohm, cuando me devuelvan el tester la verifico, por otro lado, puede que se me haya roto el ne5532 o el tl072 por estatica y que esten andando mal? por sonar suena, pero horrible.
y por ultimo lo que me llamo la atención en la potencia que anda bien, si le conecto un parlante de 8ohm todo perfecto, pero si le conecto uno de 4ohm prende la lampara serie y se queda prendida, suena, pero apago rapido para que no se queme nada, es normal esto al aumentar la carga?

gracias y saludos a todos

edito: Ya detecte por que no anda el pre, en la fuente cambie el transistor BD139, pero ahora pude testear y esta quemado el zener, dando tension 0 en la rama positiva y 15 en la negativa, voy a ver cuando cambie el zener si no se quemaron los integrados del pre al trabajar solo con tension negativa, no creo por que sonaba... (literalmente a medias jaja). En la potencia encontre otro transistor en corto mañana lo cambio y les cuento

pd2: lo del parlante de 4ohm tambien lo pude solucionar ¡estaba en corto! por suerte no me quemo la etapa, puse otro parlante de 4 ohm y andubo perfecto, tengo que tirar todos los cachivaches viejos que tengo tirados jeje

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Como andan todos, por un lado hice andar el pre, era el zener de la fuente nada mas, suena impresionante, 0 ruido, por otro lado sigo p****do con 1 de las etapas de la potencia, cambie el transistor que estaba quemado y volvi al comienzo, amplifica pero tengo una tension en la resistencia de 0.22ohm de 40mV ademas de que se calientan los transistores b631 y d600, no se donde esta la falla, revise todo, vi todas las impedancias en las dos placas y estan iguales, solo que una anda bien y la otra no... solo encotre dos cosas distintas, un capacitor ceramico que son de distintas marcas y el transistor c1941 es distinto en las dos placas, en la que anda bien es redondito y alto, en la otra es mas cuadradito, sera ese el problema? mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## angel36

juanfilas dijo:


> ........ amplifica pero tengo una tension en la resistencia de 0.22ohm de 40mV ademas de que se calientan los transistores b631 y d600, no se donde esta la falla, revise todo, el transistor c1941 es distinto en las dos placas, en la que anda bien es redondito y alto, en la otra es mas cuadradito, sera ese el problema? mil gracias por la ayuda




Sabes que a mi me pasa lo mismo seguramente son componentes truchos.....si lo arreglas avisa


----------



## hell_fish

Muy bueno!! una pregunta no hay problema si utilizo una fuente no regunlada de +- 40 v ?? 


Gracias por su atencion


----------



## Tacatomon

hell_fish dijo:


> Muy bueno!! una pregunta no hay problema si utilizo una fuente no regunlada de +- 40 v ??
> 
> 
> Gracias por su atencion



No va a haber problema, asegúrate que pueda drenar una buena corriente sin problemas.


----------



## mnicolau

hell_fish dijo:


> Muy bueno!! una pregunta no hay problema si utilizo una fuente no regunlada de +- 40 v ??
> 
> 
> Gracias por su atencion



Ningún problema, nadie utilizó fuente regulada para este proyecto.

Juanfilas, desconozco ese problema, no sería mala opción probar de cambiar ese c1941 que le andás dudando. Sino vamos a esperar la opinión de los que saben... 

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

ahi encontre un capacitor mal, el que les dije que eran dos marcas distintas uno es de 100pF (101k, en la que anda bien) y en la otra es de 1000pF (102K) vendra por ahi el problema?


----------



## Juan Jose

juanfilas dijo:


> Como andan todos, por un lado hice andar el pre, era el zener de la fuente nada mas, suena impresionante, 0 ruido, por otro lado sigo putean**** con 1 de las etapas de la potencia, cambie el transistor que estaba quemado y volvi al comienzo, amplifica pero tengo una tension en la resistencia de 0.22ohm de 40mV ademas de que se calientan los transistores b631 y d600, no se donde esta la falla, revise todo, vi todas las impedancias en las dos placas y estan iguales, solo que una anda bien y la otra no... solo encotre dos cosas distintas, un capacitor ceramico que son de distintas marcas y el transistor c1941 es distinto en las dos placas, en la que anda bien es redondito y alto, en la otra es mas cuadradito, sera ese el problema? mil gracias por la ayuda


 
Juan, si tenes mucha corriente de reposo puede ser el transistor trucho ya que al no ser original (generalmente son de menor potencia) y estar trabajando fuera de su area segura el mismo consume mayores valores de corriente para mantenerce encendido y por eso el valor de I de reposo es mayor. 
Yo probaria cambiando el par de salida completo por dos transistores de origen seguro.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## juanfilas

Juan Jose dijo:


> Juan, si tenes mucha corriente de reposo puede ser el transistor trucho ya que al no ser original (generalmente son de menor potencia) y estar trabajando fuera de su area segura el mismo consume mayores valores de corriente para mantenerce encendido y por eso el valor de I de reposo es mayor.
> Yo probaria cambiando el par de salida completo por dos transistores de origen seguro.
> 
> suerte y saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



gracias por los datos, ya cambie todos los transistores de salida y me da igual la corriente, pero encotre un capacitor mal que es 10 veces de mas capacidad que el que va y tengo un voltaje 10 veces mayor (40mV contra 4mV) me parece que viene por ahi la mano, igual compre el transistor c1941 por el mismo que tiene la placa que anda bien por las dudas, mañana cambio los dos y les aviso si funciona bien.

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Anduvo!!! no me van a creer, era el capacitor ceramico de 100nF! lo cambie y probe, tenia 3mV de tension en la resistencia... no lo podia creer, una cosa tan chiquita hacia toda la macana, en fin, cambie todos los transistores al dope jeje, antes que nada, mil gracias por la ayuda y principalmente a mnicolau por brindarnos el proyecto, cuando lo tenga armado en chasis les paso unas fotos.

pd: ando con ganas de traer unos parlantes scan speak y unos tweteer vifa para unos monitores nuevos  jejeje si me sale bien el tramite les comento

saludos!

pd: revisen bien los que tienen problema todos los capacitores y resistencias que por lo que veo a veces el problema esta por ahi y no en los transistores como esperariamos.


----------



## mnicolau

Así que por ahí andaba la cosa... moraleja, revisar los valores de todos los componentes antes de colocarlos . De nada Juan, esperamos esas fotos 

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

muchachos tengo un problema, ayer mientras probaba las etapas se quemo un transistor, pero raro por que cada 15 minutos subía un poco el volumen y controlaba todas las temperaturas, el disipador solo se puso tibio y los transistores q615, q609 y q617 también tibios, luego de algunas horas sonando subí un poco mas el volumen, ya estaba medio-alto calculo que unos 40w, así lo deje sonando unos 15 minutos y controlaba las temperaturas, el disipador un poco mas caliente pero es normal (no mas de 35°) y los transistores q615 q617 y q609 también tibios pero nada de otro mundo, cuando de repente voló el q615, y cuando digo voló es que se prendió fuego e instantáneamente se quemo el fusible de abajo a la derecha, lo raro es que no estaba caliente, fue de repente así que no se por que se quemo, revise todos los valores y están bien, y controle todo con la otra etapa y están iguales, supongo que venia mal de fabrica pero es raro, la buena noticia es que probé las etapas con los monitores y realmente suena perfecto, ponía pausa en la computadora y subía el volumen al máximo y no se escuchaba absolutamente nada y con el volumen muy bajo no había nada de distorsión.

saludos a todos


----------



## Tacatomon

A ojo de buen cubero... ¡Falsificación!


----------



## Helminto G.

en vista de que todos los problemas que han tenido los qu realizan este mplificador es devido a eso, concuerdo, falsificacion


----------



## AlanGonza

mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno como me es imposible comprar un amplificador de alta calidad, decidí armarme uno. Busqué el manual de servicio de un amplificador Rotel RA-02, aislé las etapas amplificadoras y pre-amplificadoras y armé el PCB. El resultado es un circuito barato (gasté más o menos unos 5U$S en el amplificador), compacto (7x7 [cm]) y de excelentes prestaciones. A este no lo usan sólo para el modelo RA-02, sino también para varios modelos más de amplificadores que ofrecen.
> 
> Pueden ver las especificaciones del mismo en el manual que adjunto. Muestra 40[W] con THD < 0.03% para una carga de 8[Ohm]. Según simulación en Multisim (adjunto también este archivo) se pueden alcanzar unos 85[W] con THD < 0.1% con lo cual es más que suficiente para mis necesidades. Subiendo la tensión a +-45[V] la potencia escala a unos 100[W] para misma THD. Es el primer ampli de este tipo que armo desde cero, cualquier consejo sobre el mismo es bienvenido.
> 
> Para la próxima subo el pre-amplificador, falta armarlo y probarlo.
> *PD:* Dejo el preamplificador que acompaña al ampli, también sacado del mismo esquema del RA-02 (y otros amplis más de la misma marca). Como podrán ver es bastante sencillo y compacto, y funciona excelente como era de esperar...



Disculpa mnicolau me gusto tu diseño tienes la lista de componentes que utilizaste para armarme uno?  te lo agradeceria


----------



## Helminto G.

lee todo el tema, alguien ya dio la lista de componentes completa y hasta con reemplazos 


en vista de que le puse el ojo a este exelente y que todos tienen preguntas con respecto a el, le di como veinte leidas al post y me puse a hacer un resumen, me di cuenta que el amplificador tal como lo posteo mariano funsiona a la primera y perfectamente (no lo he armado) los unicos problemas que he visto son a causa de errores de armado o transistores falsificados por lo demas NO HAY PROBLEMAS, en el resumen hago una lista de componentes con sus respectivos remplasos, presento el diagrama y la fuente sugerida por mariano, espero sea de utilidad para evitar preguntas en lo subsecuente ya que si checan todo varias veces no veo problemas al armarlo

si algo me fallo me avisan....


Ver el archivo adjunto 39063


----------



## Tavo

Me encanta tu iniciativa Coyote!

También creo que le estás dando una mano al creador del post, que calculo que responder casi siempre las mismas preguntas, a veces cansa.
Voy a mirar el adjunto.

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## angel36

lo unico que encontre fue que en ves de poner 1n4148....pusiste *1n414*
pero se entiende bastante bien....

Parece una buena guía....y doy fe en lo que respecta a los semiconductores falsos ¨truchos¨ o como quieran llamarlos....son una porquería...


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones Helminto, muy buen trabajo, sobre el muy buen trabajo de Mariano.
Gracias por tu aporte.
Sds.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Helminto, gracias por el aporte 

PD: páginas atrás subí el pcb de esa fuente, ah y son 20000[uF] por rama 

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

ok, lo corregire gracias




edito: corregido


----------



## DanielU

Muy bueno Helminto


----------



## SERGIOD

gracias a que mnicolao dio las medidas del amplificador y el pre lo pase acorel draw 12 y lo pude imprimir en una transparencia para luego quemarla en una placa,
mnicolao:
*Hola ehbressan, cómo no...
Pre: 150x44 [mm]
Ampli: 71x69 [mm]*

adjunto archivo comprimido en rar ojala les sea util:


----------



## jsebastian

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, yo tambien me estoy animando a armar este amplificador parace que tiene una excelente calidad. yo arme el sinclair z30 y estoy muy satisfecho espero que este tenga mejor calidad. Mi duda es el preamplificador es necesario para mantener la calidad??. Un saludo a todos los que contribuyen en este foro.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, no, no es totalmente necesario el pre-amplificador. Si lo necesitás es una buena opción, como varios más que hay dando vuelta.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Si necesito el pre por eso es que lo hice


----------



## crimson

Estuve viendo este post con el amplificador de mariano y como tenía que hacer un pre para adaptar una cápsula magnética a una PC me decidí a hacer el Rotel. Es excelente y sencillo de armar. Lo único, como tenía algunos valores extraños los formé con paralelos (910K con dos de 1M8, etc). Dejo la foto de la placa terminada y el circuito nuevo con los paralelos. Saludos C


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias crismon, cada ves esta mas completo este post


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro crimson, gracias por el aporte , guardado en la carpeta de preamplis.

Saludos


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos! Antes que nada queria agradecer a Mariano por postear este ampli, que tiene una pinta terrible. Ademas, la relacion potencia/tamaño me parece barbara.

Estoy pensando en armarlo para un ampli de bajo, principalmente porque quiero aprovechar dos fuentes switching de impresora Epson que entregan 42v cada una. Ahora, mi duda es, podré usar la mitad de la fuente que subió Heminot en su pdf para obtener +-15v para mi pre? Les dejo una imagen con la parte de la fuente de la que les hablo.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

en lo que a mi entender respecta no habria inconveniente, el reductor a +-15 es un circuito independiente, de hecho mnicolau lo habia posteado de manera independiente


----------



## crimson

Hola Lord Chango, yo uso un reductor de tensión parecido, con la única modificación de agregarle 2 resistencias de 100 ohm 5W entre los +42V y los colectores de los transistores, para que los transistores trabajen a menor temperatura, lógicamente les incluyo un disipador. Saludos C


----------



## luchomario

Gracias minicolau nuevamente, pero ahora me ocurre lo siguiente tengo un transformador de 33v 3A , que quiero utilizar con unos reguladores para hacerlo una fuente partida, me quedaria algo asi como 15 0 15 , pero en este mismo foro  he encontrado un advertencia, indican que la salida de el parlante no se debe conectar a esta  gnd , sino que a positivo o a negativo.... ¡? lo que me da un poco de miedo jaja sera asi tambien con tu diseño ?? o me sirve la conexion a gnd y la salida de audio no mas???
quisiera tu opinion porfavor 
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

A la fuente partida a partir de un transformador de secundario simple lo podés hacer con el circuito que te adjunto y sin la necesidad de reguladores. En la salida no vas a obtener 15+15 sino 33[V]*1.41 aprox en cada rama. Tal como si tuvieras un trafo 33+33. 
El problema está en que rectificás media onda solamente, con lo cual vas a tener un buen ripple y vas a necesitar bastante capacidad de filtrado. No es lo ideal utilizar este tipo de fuentes...

La conexión del parlante se hace normalmente, no interesa si partís de un trafo simple. La alimentación del amplificador es +-V respecto a Gnd, así que la amplitud de la señal de salida va a estar referida a ella también, con lo cual al parlante lo conectás entre Out y Gnd.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola como andan?
  Les cuento que arme el amplificador y salio andando de una.
  Los transistores que utilice fueron 2n5401, 2n5551, Bd135, Bd139, Bd140, tip35 y tip36.
  Lo que no conseguí son las resistencias de 0.22_ohm, podría utilizar de 0.33?_
_También reemplace el capacitor de 220pf por uno de 270pf_
_Bueno espero les guste, después les paso mas fotos con el pre que ya esta en camino. _

_Saludos_


----------



## Fogonazo

guille2 dijo:


> .....  Lo que no conseguí son las resistencias de 0.22_ohm, podría utilizar de 0.33?_
> _También reemplace el capacitor de 220pf por uno de 270pf_...


No tendrás problemas ni con las resistencias ni con el capacitor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> No tendrás problemas ni con las resistencias ni con el capacitor.


Pero si lo vas a tener con el ajuste de la polarización estática, así que vas a tener que recalcular cual es la tensión que vas a tener que medir sobre las resistencias para ajustar el bias necesario.


----------



## guille2

Buena aclaración ezavalla ya lo calcule y me da 6mv.
  V=R*I
  V=0.33*0.18
  V=0.06v
  Otra opción también seria colocar el multímetro en serie con la resistencia y ajustar el preset del bias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

guille2 dijo:


> Buena aclaración ezavalla ya lo calcule y me da 6mv.
> V=R*I
> V=0.33*0.18
> V=0.06v
> Otra opción también seria colocar el multímetro en serie con la resistencia y ajustar el preset del bias.


OK. Eso es correcto.


----------



## scarecrow86

Hola mnicolau, muy buen aporte!

Te queria preguntar una cosa, yo tengo un integrado TDA2320A, servirá como reemplazo del OPA? o tiene mejor rendimiento el NE5532???

Un Saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola scarecrow, el NE5532 tiene mejores características que el IC que mencionás y es muy barato (1.5$ nuestros), te diría que utilices ese. 
Sin embargo podrías hacer la prueba con ambos, total vas a usar zócalos para los ICs así que los cambiás fácilmente, y así poder comprobar diferencias en el audio.

Saludos


----------



## scarecrow86

Ah bueno gracias por la respuesta mnicolau, los comprare los NE5532.

Una pregunta, en el circuito hay una forma para elevar la ganancia de entrada del pre? porque yo lo voy a usar con un mp4 y la salida del mismo es muy baja. Te preguntaba para saber cual puede ser. Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## camaradaraider

¿que disipador hay que ponerle? lo que he encontrado es para amplificadores tipo AB, ademas, queria saber si el disipador puede estar dentro del gabinete o tiene que asomar por fuera del gabinete


----------



## Cacho

Este ampli es AB, así que lo que hayas encontrado te sirve para calcularlo.

Slaudos.


----------



## camaradaraider

ah, ok, gracias Cacho, jejejejeje acabo de quedar como un inutil

¿no sabras que alimentacion hay que darle para que entregue 70W?


----------



## Cacho

No sé si decir "como un inútil"... Se me hace como mucho eso 

Potencia: P=V²/R, donde R es la impedancia del parlante y V es la amplitud de la onda de salida. Si tomamos R=8 Ohm, entonces es 70W=V²/8r<=>560=V² y de ahí es V=23,7V.

Para tener esa tensión RMS, tenemos una tensión de pico de 33,5V (a eso tiene que llegar la onda en las crestas y a -33,5V en los valles). Asumamos que tenés entre 2 y 3V de caída entre los transistores (nada descabellado) y tenemos que hacen falta unos 36,5V, sabemos que a máximo consumo hay una caída de la tensión de la fuente (puede ser poca, pero la hay siempre), así que sumémosle un 5% a esa tensión y el gran total nos da +-38,3V.

Con eso es esperable que tengas 70W aplicados a la carga de manera efectiva (y quizá hasta tengas algún Watt más).

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

camaradaraider, yo con +- 43v ando por los 70 w aprox(76 creo que era), te podes fijar simulandolo.

Descubrí que si se pone el capacitor de 10uf que va en la entrada al revés, suena con mas distorsión y creo que agrega un retraso mínimo, lo note mas prospenso al PAC cuando lo apagaba, tambien lo notaba mas estridente en los agudos

todo esto es a oído asi que pueder ser psicológico, pero creo que son diferencias, mínimas, pero que se suman, haciendo LA diferencia

PD.Espero haber puesto todos los acentos para que no se enoje el señor Cacho


----------



## camaradaraider

ok, muchas graccias a todos por contestar, creo que entonces lo haré con +-38V, lo hablaré con mi padre a ver que le parece (a ver si me financia la mitad del proyecto y me echa una mano) y listo, intentaré ponerme en un par de semanas.


----------



## scarecrow86

Hola Mnicolau!

Una pregunta, como se puede retocar la parte de agudos? para que uno pueda ir eligiendo que frecuencia escuchar? o sea el que me arme no tiene un agudo muy brilloso y queria darselo. Espero que se entienda jejeje. 

Saludos.

Hola de nuevo, hoy usando el preamplificador me di cuenta que calienta mucho los 2 integrados, que puede ser? estan con tension de alimentacion de +- 15v. Antes no lo hacia, que puede ser?


----------



## Helminto G.

lo de lo gudos aparte del preamplificador armte un filtro activo para que le des enfasis a la frecuencia deceada y que clienten probablemente sean truchos o algo esta mal montado


----------



## scarecrow86

Que raro mi problema, medi las tensiones y estan bien y no encuentro el motivo porque calientan los integrados. A alguien le paso esto???


----------



## mnicolau

scarecrow86 dijo:


> Que raro mi problema, medi las tensiones y estan bien y no encuentro el motivo porque calientan los integrados. A alguien le paso esto???



Hola, no me ha pasado eso, revisá el valor de todos los componentes, a lo mejor le pifiaste en alguno... algo mal hay ahí. Subí alguna foto si podés y te ayudamos a buscar.

Se podría modificar la frecuencia y la ganancia del control de agudos, pero desconozco las fórmulas de cálculo. Podrías "jugar" un poco con los valores de los componentes haciendo una simulación del mismo hasta encontrar la respuesta que desees.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola les muestro como quedo el ampli y el pre ya en su gabinete, le agregue la protección para parlantes. 
  No tuve  ningún problema con ellos se los recomiendo 100%. 
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

FELICITACIONES Guille!! Te quedó muy muy bien ese ampli!!

Veo que también le pusiste la fuente SMPS de mariano... Que bueno.
Te quedó muy prolijo, se notan ahí las horas de laburo eh!!

Ahora a disfrutarlo, jeje..
De paso, con ese gabinete me diste una buena idea, me gustó como te quedo!

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

guille2 dijo:


> Hola les muestro como quedo el ampli y el pre ya en su gabinete, le agregue la protección para parlantes.
> No tuve  ningún problema con ellos se los recomiendo 100%.
> Saludos



Muy bueno quedó ese ampli , felicitaciones.

Reconozco las 5 placas... 

PD: rara la configuración de los presets del bias, muy distinto el recorrido en ambos amplis, están correctas las corrientes de reposo de esa forma?

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Bueno gracias me alegro que les guste.

  El ajuste de Bias no lo había realizado con esta fuente, ahora lo volví a ajustar y obtuve los 6mv quedando los dos presets en la misma posición. Aclaro que uso resistencias de 0.33ohms pos eso los 6mv.

  El retardo de encendido funciono muy bien, pero no pude hacer andar el control de los coolers ya que solo tengo ntc de 10ohm, y tengo entendido que debería usarse de 10k.


----------



## Helminto G.

guille felicitaciones, disfrutalo, buen trabajo


----------



## scarecrow86

Hola queria saber si se puede subir la ganancia del preamplificador rotel.


----------



## Fogonazo

scarecrow86 dijo:


> Hola queria saber si se puede subir la ganancia del preamplificador rotel.


Sip.
¿ Por que ?
¿ Cuanto ?


----------



## scarecrow86

Porque yo este pre lo manejo con un mp4 y tiene la salida de auriculares no muy alta y queria ver como subirle un poco la ganancia. ademas tengo un problema que uno de los integrados calienta bastante. es el segundo integrado no el de la entrada sino el de despues del ecualizador. no se como bajarle la temperatura, el otro no tiene problemas pero este tampoco tiene problemas pero no me gusta que caliente mucho.


----------



## scarecrow86

alguna ayuda? estuve provando y vi que la ganancia del primer operacional es mas grande que la del segundo y me fije que hace que calentara mas el segundo. no se como sacar ese exceso de calor.

espero que alguien me ayude...


----------



## jsebastian

Ya arme el amplificador me funciono de una, regule el bias en 4mv y la lampara no enciende, cuando toco la entrada de audio se escucha ruido y enciende un poco. Le puse audio y funciona bien asta ahora no hay problema. Lo probe con un transformador de 20v aproximadamente. Todavia no he armado la fuente definitiva tengo que conseguir los capacitores electroliticos. Mi duda es tengo que volver a ajustar el bias cuando le ponga la fuente con unos 40v aproximadamente, o ya no toco el bias para nada... un saludo a todos los que coloboran con este ampli.. chao...


----------



## mnicolau

jsebastian dijo:


> Mi duda es tengo que volver a ajustar el bias cuando le ponga la fuente con unos 40v aproximadamente, o ya no toco el bias para nada... un saludo a todos los que coloboran con este ampli.. chao...



Hola, así es.. debés regular nuevamente el bias al variar la tensión de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## scarecrow86

A nadie le paso el calentamiendo execivo del NE en el preamplificador??? yo me estoy volviendo loco para solucionarlo y no encuentro forma de aminorar ese calentamiento. Alguna ayuda?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

scarecrow86 dijo:


> A nadie le paso el calentamiendo execivo del NE en el preamplificador??? yo me estoy volviendo loco para solucionarlo y no encuentro forma de aminorar ese calentamiento. Alguna ayuda?


Ese chip *NO PUEDE CALENTAR* por ningún motivo excepto:


Lo hayas alimentado con una tensión mas alta de lo permitido...en cuyo caso va a volar pronto.
Sea un chip trucho...en cuyo caso le va a pasar lo mismo que en el punto 1.
Que el chip esté oscilando como loco...consecuencias: goto 1
Otras razones tan esotéricas que no tienen mucho sentido...


----------



## Cacho

Te faltó una, bastante común: El chip está puesto al revés.
Y también va a volar pronto así.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aahhhhhh! Pero es que dijo que este chip funciona  (no tiene problemas...dijo...excepto tener que desclavarlo del techo )


----------



## Cacho

Cosas raras suceden...
Podría estar al revés y cortocircuitarse. Está después del ecu y va derecho a la salida.

Dijo haber medido las tensiones también, y que estaban bien. ¿Qué valor te dieron?

Lo único que se me va cruzando por la cabeza (dentro de lo que ya se dijo) es que esté oscilando. ¿Probaste de poner un condensador de 100nF entre cada pata de alimentación y tierra?
Tenés que ponerlos lo más cerca posible de las patas. Quizá sea la solución.

Ah, ¿unas fotos son mucho pedir?.


----------



## scarecrow86

hola, lo estoy alimentando con +- 12 volts y hice eso de poner un capacitor de 10nf entre las patas 4 y 8. el integrado esta bien ademas los probe con otro o sea cambiando fuese un NE o un TL calientan igual. El tema es que calienta cuando le ingreso señal de audio. Pero sin señal de audio anda todo bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

scarecrow86 dijo:


> *El tema es que calienta cuando le ingreso señal de audio*. Pero sin señal de audio anda todo bien.


Dos cosas:


De donde viene la señal de audio y como está conectada? (poné un esquema o foto o algo)
Por que diablos no decís todo desde el principio en lugar de tenernos a las adivinanzas?


----------



## scarecrow86

perdon! no fue mi intencion. La señal proviene de un mp4. tendria que sacarle fotos de la cam de mi celular pero no es muy buena. 

Antes el circuito lo alimente con +-18v despues con +-15v y ahora +-12v e igual sigue calentando. le cambie la ganancia de ambos amplificadores porque el primer operacional tiene ganancia 5 y el segundo de casi 2. Hice eso y tampoco bajo su temperatura.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

scarecrow86 dijo:


> Antes el circuito lo alimente con +-18v despues con +-15v y ahora +-12v e igual sigue calentando. le cambie la ganancia de ambos amplificadores porque el primer operacional tiene ganancia 5 y el segundo de casi 2. Hice eso y tampoco bajo su temperatura.




La ganancia no te va a bajar la temperatura.
Estas trabajando con los mismos chips que usaste al principio o los que tenés ahora son nuevos? Yo pondría *ambos *chips nuevos.
Si el que se calienta es el segundo (el que está mas cerca de la salida...al menos eso creo entender de lo que dijiste antes) y estas usando cable blindado entre el pre y el amplificador, vas a tener que poner unas resistencias en serie con las salidas del pre ANTES de conectar los cables. Cualquier valor entre 100 y 220 ohms funciona OK (en realidad la modificación es un poco mayor que esa, pero si así funciona bien...así quedará)


----------



## scarecrow86

Yo compre varios chips pero todos calentaban. voy a hacer eso que me dijiste de poner una resistencia a la salida del pre. el tema es que probe sin conectarlo a la entrada del ampli y calentaba igual. O sea solo le introducia señal sin conectarlo al amplificador y calentaba tambien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

scarecrow86 dijo:


> Yo compre varios chips pero todos calentaban. voy a hacer eso que me dijiste de poner una resistencia a la salida del pre. el tema es que probe sin conectarlo a la entrada del ampli y calentaba igual. O sea solo le introducia señal sin conectarlo al amplificador y calentaba tambien.


Ya estoy por empezar a creer que tenes componentes de valores incorrectos o puentes de soldadura entre pistas del PCB o alguna falla de construcción.


----------



## scarecrow86

no no, no tengo eso jajaja tampoco soy un bestia para no verlo. los componentes los corroboré y estan todos ok, los electroliticos tambien estan bien. Por eso me sorprende el calentamiento. Las soldaduras como las pistas estan bien.


----------



## Helminto G.

hasta al mejor cazador se le va la liebre, no peques de ingenuo, corrobora que en realidad esten bien, una limadura que quede pegada un poco de pasta para soldar o una lines minuscula entre las pistas puede probocar el fallo, no esta de mas dar un segundo vistaso


----------



## xavirom

> Buena aclaración ezavalla ya lo calcule y me da 6mv.
> V=R*I
> V=0.33*0.18
> V=0.06v
> Otra opción también seria colocar el multímetro en serie con la resistencia y ajustar el preset del bias.​





ezavalla dijo:


> OK. Eso es correcto.


 
Perdón, pero......... no son 60mV?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xavirom dijo:


> Perdón, pero......... no son 60mV?


Lo de la ecuación es correcto! Ese es el cálculo que hay que hacer...y a eso me refería


----------



## xavirom

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo de la ecuación es correcto! Ese es el cálculo que hay que hacer...y a eso me refería


 
Ah!, entiendo, sucede que por ahí me parece haber leído que alguien insistió con ese valor de los 6mV como algo concreto y puede estar arrastrando un error sin haberse dado cuenta. 

Con respecto al calentamiento del NE5532, a mi, en unos pre amplificadores que armo y alimento con +/-18V, se me calientan, pero a ver, no es que no se aguanta la mano encima, tienen cierta temperatura, y llama la atención que esto suceda, pero verificando el datasheet dice que puede tener un consumo máximo de 16mA, lo que estaría dando en mi caso 18+18=36V * .016A=0.576W, bastante elevado para un encapsulado DIL de 8 pines. Parece razonable que esté algo caliente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xavirom dijo:


> Ah!, entiendo, sucede que por ahí me parece haber leído que alguien insistió con ese valor de los 6mV como algo concreto y puede estar arrastrando un error sin haberse dado cuenta.


Esperá un poco por que esto es un lío.
LA ECUACION está bien y el valor de 6 mV está bien, lo que sucede es que los numeros de la ecuación están chuecos . No es 0.33 x *0.18* sino 0.33 x *0.018* (son 18-mA...*NO 180-mA*).
Está claro ahora?
Acordate que la tensión "original" es de 4mV sobre 0.22 ohms. Con la misma corriente de polarización - seal cual sea - y si aumento las resistencias en un 50%...pues tiene que aumentar un 50% la tensión sobre ellas ==> de 4mV a 6mV


----------



## monkeythypoon

arroyiitoo es necesario que la resistencias de polarización del emisor  de los transistores de potencia sean iguales, de lo contrario vas a  tener mas voltaje en un transistor que en el otro, provocando la  destrucción de los mismo.

Nota: usa las de 0.22 ohms que son las especificadas en el diagrama, de  lo contrario al no poder localizarlas osea comprarlas, usar las de 0.47  ohms pero con el extremo cuidado de que cuando realizes el ajuste de la  corriente de reposo para tu etapa, debes tener entre los extremos de  dicha resistencia 8mV a 9mV aproximadamente.

V= R x I ( 0.47 x 0.018)= 8.46mV

otra opcion es conectar un amperimetro entre el colector del transistor  de potencia y la alimentacion positiva ( despues del ajuste verificamos  en la parte negativa dicha corriente de reposo) situar la medida en  escala de corriente directa dentro del valor estipulado y con el preset  en el minimo, aumentar poco a poco su valor hasta obtener una lectura en  el amperimetro de 18mA aproximadamente.

_*Ajuste del mismo*_:
Revisen el tema de Fogonazo, Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia   y lo siguen tal cual. Para el ajuste del bias, dejan el circuito  encendido durante unos minutos hasta que se estabilice y ajustan el  preset hasta leer 4[mV] en las resistencias de emisor (0.22[Ohm]) de los  transistores de salida.

-adjunto estas imagenes para que te guies con la conexion de los instrumentos a utilizar para la medida de ajuste en cualquiera de los dos casos, ten en cuenta que todas estas medias se hacen al vacio, sin carga o parlantes a la salida con la entrada cortocircuitada y con una serie en la alimentación de la fuente para proteger los transistores de salida de posibles fallas o mal ajuste de la etapa. recomendable leer el post de Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia
de fogonazo


----------



## xavirom

ezavalla dijo:


> Esperá un poco por que esto es un lío.
> LA ECUACION está bien y el valor de 6 mV está bien, lo que sucede es que los numeros de la ecuación están chuecos . No es 0.33 x *0.18* sino 0.33 x *0.018* (son 18-mA...*NO 180-mA*).
> Está claro ahora?
> Acordate que la tensión "original" es de 4mV sobre 0.22 ohms. Con la misma corriente de polarización - seal cual sea - y si aumento las resistencias en un 50%...pues tiene que aumentar un 50% la tensión sobre ellas ==> de 4mV a 6mV


 

Está perfecto.


----------



## scarecrow86

Al final no pude encontrar cual es el motivo de porque calienta el NE en el preamplificador. He revisado todo el circuito, puse filtros en los integrados y nada. Lo hace con cualquier operacional que le ponga, o sea descarto que es problema de fabricacion del integrado, las resistencias estan bien, no hay un valor diferente, los capacitores estan bien puestos. No entiendo porque calienta cuando le ingreso señal. Prove poner una resistencia de 330 ohm a la salida y tampoco. Alguna ayuda? a alguien le paso esto???


----------



## Helminto G.

pues falta solo un cosa por descartar, la placa, revisala minusiosamente y si no fabricala de nuevo


----------



## scarecrow86

Bueno voy a volver a hacer la placa de nuevo a ver que onda si se soluciona. Gracias por contestar! saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

y no olvides verificar que no tenga continuidad entre pistas antes de soldar componentes


----------



## jcg

muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes, ya he armado mi pre y mi amplificador en una sola placa y me ha funcionado casi sin inconvenientes.
solo en el amplificador un transistor estaba polarizado al revez y en el pre de los 3 potenciometros que compre salieron 1 dañado y uno de otro valor, pero todo se soluciono y estoy satisfecho con la calidad de sonido que maneja, a pesar que solo lo alimento con 30 vol, y una pregunta lo dejo con los 30 vol o trato de conseguir los 40 vol con otro transformador. gracias nuevamente


----------



## Helminto G.

si estas conforme con lo que tienes y funciona de 10, para que mas....
la gloria es buena aunque sea poca....


----------



## xavirom

scarecrow86 dijo:


> Al final no pude encontrar cual es el motivo de porque calienta el NE en el preamplificador. He revisado todo el circuito, puse filtros en los integrados y nada. Lo hace con cualquier operacional que le ponga, o sea descarto que es problema de fabricacion del integrado, las resistencias estan bien, no hay un valor diferente, los capacitores estan bien puestos. No entiendo porque calienta cuando le ingreso señal. Prove poner una resistencia de 330 ohm a la salida y tampoco. Alguna ayuda? a alguien le paso esto???


 

Una pregunta, es muy importante el calentamiento?, se termina destruyendo el operacional?.

Pongo otra vez alguna experiencia que tengo con estos integrados.



> Con respecto al calentamiento del NE5532, a mi, en unos pre amplificadores que armo y alimento con +/-18V, se me calientan, pero a ver, no es que no se aguanta la mano encima, tienen cierta temperatura, y llama la atención que esto suceda, pero verificando el datasheet dice que puede tener un consumo máximo de 16mA, lo que estaría dando en mi caso 18+18=36V * .016A=0.576W, bastante elevado para un encapsulado DIL de 8 pines. Parece razonable que esté algo caliente.


----------



## zhealot

disculpen la ignorancia  eso que le disen el bias que creo q*UE*  es de 2.2 ohm.... me podian desir su nombre?? 

y cual seria la corriente ideal para el circuito en stereo.

porfabor de antemano grasias


----------



## monkeythypoon

"zhealot"

el bias es el ajuste de corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida, es importante este ajuste para que la etapa amplifique dentro de los margenes estipulados y te brinde la potencia indicada por el circuito, cuando te refieres a este ajuste se hace con el trimmer o resistor variable de 2.2k o 2k en su punto minino siguiendo los parametros e indicaciones del post de fogonazo Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia    para obtener una lectura de 4mV con resistencias de 0.22 ohms a 5W que van en los emisores de los transistores de potencia. Esto nos da un valor de 18mA por cada transistor de potencia de la etapa, esto califica para las dos en stereo que es justo lo que el fabricante estipula, revisa cada uno de las surgerencias escritas en este post, para tener mayores resultados en tu armado, te deseo exitos en tu etapa, y pregunta que para esto es el foro, para aportar soluciones y surgerencias.


----------



## zhealot

bien grasias men pero   con respecto a la corriente he ledido en este post que el trasnformador es de 3 amp  pero para stereo serias 5 o 6 amp o cual seria su corriente de trabajo estandar o ideal (con respecto al transformador

grasias...


----------



## monkeythypoon

En este pdf esta todo lo relacionado con el armado de dicha etapa al igual que la fuente ideal para la etapa ya sea en stereo o en monoaural.


----------



## zhealot

asu men podria usar esta tambien ?? esta es mi duda yo pensaba usar esta pero la fuente que veo en el otro es solo para mono creo ... segun lo que e leido men mmm nose saquenme de la duda porfas


----------



## rash

gracias por los aportes


----------



## Tavo

rash dijo:


> gracias por los aportes



Está muy bueno ese PDF. Acabo de verlo.
Es un resumen del armado del amplificador en general.

Un detalle:
Me parece que le falta una parte a eso, y es el preamplificador. Al final del documento se habla de la fuente de alimentación, que provee +-43Vcc a la etapa de potencia y *+-15Vcc al preamplificador...*

Entonces, creo que sería más completo hacer todo el proyecto junto, ampli + pre. Es una sugerencia, el resto está perfecto.

Y una última duda:
¿El modelo es *RA-**02* o *RA-**20*?

*monkeythypoon*, gracias por el aporte. 

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Tavo dijo:


> *monkeythypoon*, gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Saludos!



No hay que olvidarse de nombrar al que realizó la tarea de compilar toda la info que aparece en el pdf, que es obra de Helminto G.  

Sds.


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias ehbressan pero creo que tiene un error en la lista de componentes, espero pronto agregar el pre y tambien el RIAA para que este completo


----------



## monkeythypoon

si hay errores en la lista y en algunos escritos, ya sea Helminto G, o mi persona con permiso del autor del post hay que redactar la información del proyecto de manera amena para que personas sin experiencias puedan abarcar este proyecto sin ningún inconveniente, espero que tengan paciencia para la realización del mismo en cuando se tenga sera enviado y revisado por los moderadores, ellos determinaran si cumple con todos los parámetros.

"zhealot" 

Esa fuente esta perfecta ademas de proveer la alimentación para el pre, su filtrado es optimo para una etapa en stereo usa junto con la misma el transformador que te mencione el post, también es valido un transformador de 32-0-32 o 64V con tab central.


----------



## arroyiitoo

hola gente! yo se que ustedes saben mucho mas de esto que yo jajaja tengo un problema, y no se muy bien que puede ser.

arme el pre, lo alimente con +-14V y con un genereador de señales le puse en la entrada 1k con 200mVpp. pero a la salida no veo nada en el osciloscopio. 
fui siguiendo las pistas y encontre que a la salida del primer integrado no hay nada casi. se ve una señal mucho mas chica, casi cuadrada parece y en el comienzo de cada semiciclo un pico de tension de casi 100mV. que puede ser? 
gracias por todo! slaudos!


----------



## Helminto G.

muchas cosas, la placa las pistas el intgrado trucho componentes dañados o equivocados....
ve checandole


----------



## arroyiitoo

magicamente anda perfecto ahora! lo probe hoy y andaba increible. ni un poquito de ruido ni nada  asi que el pre ya lo tengo terminado por suerte. gracias helminto!!


----------



## Helminto G.

aun asi dale una checadita a tu pcb puede que exista algun problema
pero ahora que esta listo ¡disfrutalo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas:
Estaba leyendo el libro de D. Self cuando encontre algo que está preguntado en este tema pero no encontré donde ...y es el motivo de la presencia de un fusible en la salida con unas resistencias alrededor (R636 y R634). Vamos a ver que son (y si ya está respondido....les pido a los mod que borren este post):
_*El fusible que está a la salida es para protección de los parlantes*_ en caso de que el nivel de CC se fuera de mambo. En otros amplificadores se usa un sistema que levanta los parlantes por medio de un relay...pero parece que a Rotel le salía muy caro hacerlo, así que puso el fusible. Si miran con atención - en el esquema original, van a ver que las salidas también están conectadas a un par de relays y se les ocurre que se podrían haber usado para protección...pero esos relays no debe ser muy buenos, y están manejados por señales de *Power On/Off* y de *Mute*...así que ya se imaginan para que sirven .
Bueno, como poner un relay con capacidad de corte importante para DC parece que era costoso, le pusieron el fusible. Bueno, pero resulta que ya está probado que el fusible - para que funcione como se pensó - debe trabajar casi en el límite de su corriente de corte, y esto provoca calentamientos y enfriamientos (a fin de cuenta es una resistencia) que provocan un aumento importante en la distorsión de la etapa de salida (si quieren mas detalles sobre esto, van a tener que leer a D. Self). Para evitar esto en un ampli muy bueno como este, meten el fusible en el lazo de realimentación, tal como se vé abajo, con R636 cerrando el lazo.

​ 
Cuando el fusible está "entero", R636 y R634 están en paralelo y el fusible dentro del lazo, y junto con R612 proveen una ganancia de 26 dB. Cuando vuela el fusible, el ampli NO DEBE QUEDAR EN LAZO ABIERTO, y para eso está R634, que permanece cerrando el lazo y dando una ganancia final de 37 dB...que todavía intenta mantener el sistema bajo control.

Bueno...así es la historia...bastante simple. El problema viene cuando hay que poner el fusible *correcto*: Habrá que fijarse cual fusible especificó Rotel para esa protección y tratar de conseguir *UNO IGUAL* en especificaciones, por que en caso contrario la protección de los parlantes queda muy debilitada...o en su defecto el fusible va a saltar muuuuy seguido.

*IMPORTANTE:*
Para los "inteligentes" que quieren sacarle a este ampli mas potencia de la que está previsto, subiendo las tensiones y cambiando los transistores de salida, o bien bajando la impedancia de carga: De sacarle....le van a sacar mas potencia, pero si no corrigen la especificación de este fusible (y la ensayan) les va a saltar cada dos por tres...y si le ponen uno mas grande al boleo....se van a llevar puestos los parlantes cuando suceda algun problema.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

A ver, hablo un poco de ignorancia, pero de todos modos tiro mi comentario, a ver quien se anima a atajarlo:

*¿No es "obsoleto" proteger unos parlantes con un fusible?* (no importa en que lugar esté ubicado)
Digo, se me ocurre que podríamos obviar/modificar esta parte del esquema, y dejando la salidad tal cual, sin ningún tipo de protección y añadir al amplificador una protección de CC por medio de relays; algún circuito de los miles que hay dando vuelta, alguno confiable.

Y así dejar de usar este sistema (fusible) que puede llegar a prestarse a confusión con la elección correcta del fusible, además de que este sistema digamos que "no es de lo mejor"...

Bueno, espero no estar hablando "huevadas", y escucho sus sugerencias respecto a esto.

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> *¿No es "obsoleto" proteger unos parlantes con un fusible?* (no importa en que lugar esté ubicado)
> Digo, se me ocurre que podríamos obviar/modificar esta parte del esquema, y dejando la salidad tal cual, sin ningún tipo de protección *y añadir al amplificador una protección de CC por medio de relays;* algún circuito de los miles que hay dando vuelta, alguno confiable.


Claro que podés reemplazarlo por un protector con relay, pero el tema es que tenés que elegir bien el relay, por que si nó, luego del segundo corte se te "pican" los contactos y la distorsión es peor. Y claro, el costo de ese relay puede ser muuuuyyyy alto.

Tenés que acordarte que este diseño es de super-primer-nivel (1), así que el relay también tiene que serlo, o va a ser peor que el fusible....y por mucho.

(1) Nadie se preguntó por que es tan baja la corriente de polarización estática (18 mA) cuando lo normal es 40 mA o más?


----------



## zhealot

un devate muy interesante eperare un poco mas antes de armarlo con respeto a lo que dijistes de cambiar los transistores .. a mi pareser los 100w que se obtiene por fase creo que es mas que sufiente amenos de  que ese cambio sea para obtener una mejor calidad de audio
ahora con respecto a los relays  me parese que seria mucho mejor pero mas costoso  si buscamos un relay especial.... para esto ... 


S ME EQUIBOCO ME GUSTARIA QUE ME CORRIJAS 
-----------------------------------------
otra cosa los integrados que usa en pre es el NE5555 creo??
el impreso varia por el cambio de integrados??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zhealot dijo:


> otra cosa los integrados que usa en pre es el NE5555 creo??


Es el *NE5532*.



zhealot dijo:


> el impreso varia por el cambio de integrados??


Nop, todos los A.O. duales tienen el mismo pinout (bueno....casi todos, pero no te hagas problema por eso).


----------



## mnicolau

Así que por ahí andaba lo de la configuración del fusible, gracias por la info compañero 



> (1) Nadie se preguntó por que es tan baja la corriente de polarización estática (18 mA) cuando lo normal es 40 mA o más?



Hacenos el favor de compartir esa explicación también...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo tengo la idea de que si fuese una corriente de polarización mayor, al momento de fundirse el fusible se desestabilizaría la etapa, al punto de volar la salida... Pero una menor polarización causa distorsión. ¿Acaso es el diseño perfecto?


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...si fuese una corriente de polarización mayor, al momento de fundirse el fusible se desestabilizaría la etapa, al punto de volar la salida...


¿Y por qué se desestabilizaría? 

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

Cuando el fusible se quema distorsiona a lo pavote. Al menos simulandolo con una llave SPST.

la tension en el TP aumenta 1mV al tener una realimentacion de 33k (si el fusible se quema durante la calibracion, teniendo la entrada a gnd), el consumo del amplificador pasa de 1.1A a 2A (1Khz, Rl=8R, PO= 51W fusible bueno, PO=143W fusible quemado...)


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se desestabilizaría?
> 
> Saludos



Una corriente de polarización más alta en una condición de falla puede desestabilizar el amplificador, que empieza a oscilar... Lo de quemar la salida, bueh... Pienso que solo en algunos diseños berretas . Este no creo sea el caso.
Por ahí vi uno que otro ampli que calentaba (Hervía) de la nada, con una corriente de polarización de 22mA. Un Condesador Miller era el problema, si no hubiese corregido el detalle seguro volaba la salida por embalamiento (Bias fijo por diodos en la PCB ). Así que por seguridad bajé la corriente ya que en el otro canal estaba fija con 17mA. Experiencias de la vida


----------



## xavirom

> Cuando el fusible está "entero", R636 y R634 están en paralelo y el fusible dentro del lazo, y junto con R612 proveen una ganancia de 26 dB. Cuando vuela el fusible, el ampli NO DEBE QUEDAR EN LAZO ABIERTO, y para eso está R634, que permanece cerrando el lazo y dando una ganancia final de 37 dB...que todavía intenta mantener el sistema bajo control.


 
Hay otra cosa mas para analizar, y es el hecho que si asumimos que la carga está conectada al fallar el fusible, R636 queda conectada en paralelo (a través de la carga)con la celda formada por R612 y el capacitor modificando tambien la ganancia.

Con respecto a los relés, el aspecto mas importante a tener en cuenta es que en caso de falla, los contactos deben abrir *corriente contínua*, si tenemos 40V y la resistencia de la bobina del parlante que es muy baja puede originar fácilmente 10 o más amperes y abrir semejante corriente a 40V no es tarea fácil para cualquier relé, si no vean las especificaciones de los contactos de cualquier relé y van a ver valores de tensión y corriente altos para CA y valores de corriente muchísimo mas bajos para CC, o bien valores altos pero a tensiones muy bajas.
Una solución posible es colocar 2 o más contactos en serie que permiten operar a tensiones mas elevadas y apagar mas rápidamente el arco producido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xavirom dijo:


> Hay otra cosa mas para analizar, y es el hecho que si asumimos que la carga está conectada al fallar el fusible, R636 queda conectada en paralelo (a través de la carga)con la celda formada por R612 y el capacitor modificando tambien la ganancia.


Eso es cierto, pero dados los valores de R612 y R636, la influencia por esto es despreciable...(470Ω // 12KΩ)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Hacenos el favor de compartir esa explicación también...


Si tienen el libro de Self, pueden consultar todo lo referido a esto, pero básicamente, D. Self propone no usar la clase AB, sino la clase B. Si uno lo lee un poco se dá cuenta que la clase B de Self no es la que enseñan en la clase de Electrónica I, sino una que tiene una pequeña polarización que solo busca reducir al mínimo la distorsión por cruce, pero no intenta dejar una zona de operación en clase A que conmuta a clase B cuando aumenta la demanda de potencia (a fin de cuentas, eso es la clase AB).
En el libro está muy bien explicado y están las simulaciones con el PSpice (y en verdad es un maestro como usa esta herramienta ), y prueba como la distorsión armónica es mayor en clase AB que en la clase B que el propone. La técnica de ajuste es complicada, por que el la hace con un distorsímetro de la p.m. y ajusta el bias hasta que la distorsión por cruce desaparece en el ruido de fondo. En esencia, el punto ajustado tiene menos corriente de bias que la clase AB, pero el ajuste tiene un límite muy estrecho - mas o menos del 10% - antes de que aumente la distorsión.

En fin, les recomiendo leer el libro (que está disponible en muchas "librerías"  on-line), por que tiene un análisis MUY profundo de como eliminar todas las fuentes de distorsión en un ampli clase B.

Por otra parte, es del todo probable que si cambian los transistores de salida, o los drivers, el impacto en la distorsión sea importante, así que recomiendo ajustarse a los componentes utilizados en el diseño original para evitar alteraciones en la performance del equipo.


----------



## DanielU

http://douglas-self.com/ampins/library/ampartew.htm

cual de todos ezavalla? jajaja, espero que les sirva a todos. 

http://douglas-self.com/ es la web de este hombre.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DanielU dijo:


> http://douglas-self.com/ampins/library/ampartew.htmcual de todos ezavalla?


*Este *es el libro que deben comprar ...en la tercera edición o posterior.


----------



## romel777

Hola! bueno tras dedicarle mi tarde a este post por fin termine de leerlo completamente,la verdad que esta excelente.Ahora si definitivamente quiero hacerlo,pero tengo unas dudas. 
1-Para el Pre-Amp: Se usa un NE5532 y un TL072 cierto?
2-Para la version estereo es 5 o 6A ? (al principio lei 6 y en el ultimo pdf 5)
3-Podre usarlo con Parlantes de 6ohm?


----------



## Tavo

romel777 dijo:


> Hola! bueno tras dedicarle mi tarde a este post por fin termine de leerlo completamente,la verdad que esta excelente.Ahora si definitivamente quiero hacerlo,pero tengo unas dudas.
> 1-Para el Pre-Amp: Se usa un NE5532 y un TL072 cierto?
> 2-Para la version estereo es 5 o 6A ? (al principio lei 6 y en el ultimo pdf 5)
> 3-Podre usarlo con Parlantes de 6ohm?


Primero, felicitaciones por leer todo el post, que es cosa que pocos hacen. 

1) Da lo mismo (creo), uno es con entrada J-FET (TL072) y el otro con entrada BJT (NE5532), pero el resultado es el mismo. Pondría cualquiera de los dos, el que consigas.

2) Para dos módulos (estéreo), con 5A y unos buenos capacitores de filtrado vas a andar bien.

3) Coooorrecto. Con parlantes de 8Ω y 6Ω si, no se que pasa con 4Ω...

Saludos!
PS: Sobre el AO, el autor usó TL072, así que con eso vas a andar perfecto, no se que pasa con NE5532.


----------



## romel777

Tavo dijo:


> Primero, felicitaciones por leer todo el post, que es cosa que pocos hacen.
> 
> 1) Da lo mismo (creo), uno es con entrada J-FET (TL072) y el otro con entrada BJT (NE5532), pero el resultado es el mismo. Pondría cualquiera de los dos, el que consigas.
> 
> 2) Para dos módulos (estéreo), con 5A y unos buenos capacitores de filtrado vas a andar bien.
> 
> 3) Coooorrecto. Con parlantes de 8Ω y 6Ω si, no se que pasa con 4Ω...
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: Sobre el AO, el autor usó TL072, así que con eso vas a andar perfecto, no se que pasa con NE5532.



Mil gracias! entonces lo ire haciendo de a poco y subo fotos cuando termine


----------



## Helminto G.

estaremos esperando esas fotos romel, cualquier duda, solo pregunta


----------



## zhealot

hola como andan  tengo una pregunta que me a carcomido un poco en estos dias ... enves de usar una fuente simetrica con  un transformador 32-0-32 .. podira usar fuentes de ordenador (computadoras)???

anduve investigando pero veo pocos voltajes ... en este tema lei que si se podia pero nose  cureosiando lei 
que si junto en serie (o paralelo no recuerdo bien)fuentes swiching pueden explotar ... quisiera que me saquen de esa duda porfavor...


salu2 y grasias


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, no se puede directamente... Para que se pueda hacer, a la smps hay que hacerle unas modificaciones para que levante más voltaje, digamos, unos 25V simétricos (Para obtener este voltaje arrejuntando SMPS, serían unas 4 para +-24VCD). En el foro de Fuentes de Alimentación está un tema completo sobre como modificar fuentes de PC, te será de ayuda para empezar.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

la unica manera de usar una fuente de pc con este amplificador es reusando los componentes para hacer  la smps half-bridge de mariano que aparece aca:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

edito: me ganaste tacatomon


----------



## arroyiitoo

buenas! por suerte ya tengo el pre andando perfecto  y uno de los dos canales a punto de probar, junto a la fuente tambien armada segun lo que explica fogonazo en su post. mi duda no tiene nada que ver con esto igualmente.

mi duda es: ¿Se consiguen los potes tipo stereo de fabrica que no tienen tope? no se como se llamaran, pero asi como los del auto o de los equipos de marcas grandes, que uno le da vueltas y vueltas y nunca para jajajaja.
y otra mas... ¿Perillas metalicas como el ROTEL original tambien se podrian conseguir? yo vivo en gba, generalmente voy a liniers o moron a comprar cosas pero en ningun lado vi algo parecido. alguien conoce donde haya alguna clase de perillas metalicas?

gracias  y cuando termine todo subo fotos tambien. saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

Lo que llamás "pote tipo stereo de fabrica que no tienen tope" no son potenciómetros, sino parte de un sistema de control bastante más elaborado. Es un control digital de volumen y la rueda de la entrada es un encoder, algo como lo que tenían los mouses viejos, los de bolita.

Saludos


----------



## arroyiitoo

gracias cacho! todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo jajaja. me conformo con el pote comun entonces.

juan9219 por si te sirve, yo compre 8 capacitores de 4700uF x50V a 6,25$ argentinos cada uno. en total para la fuente (sin contar el trafo) fueron unos 60 pesos. el trafo es lo mas caro :S saludos!
ah, los compre en liniers, electrocomponentes SA.


----------



## zhealot

hola  como estan....
tengo una pregunta con respecto al pre puedo usar un JRC4558??? en lugar del NE5532???? esa es mi duda .... he indagado un poco y viendo los dos son  casi iguales....  (Amplificador Operacional Dual)

salu2  ...... grasias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, podés usarlo al 4558 aunque sería preferible el 5532. 
Los 4558 son más ruidosos y tienen una distorsión mayor, pero van a andar igual (y tal vez no notes diferencia). Si más adelante conseguís los 5532 (son muy baratos), podés cambiarlos y hacer la prueba para comparar resultados.

PD: respecto a la fuente, ya lo recomendé muchas veces y voy a seguir haciéndolo , cuando puedan anímense a una SMPS, van a gastar bastante menos (menos de la mitad) que comprando un trafo y la etapa CA-CC acorde. Como desventaja... el trabajo para armar la fuente es bastante mayor, aunque vale la pena y van a aprender mucho.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

gracias loco, despues dejate fotos d*E* como te quedo, cuando me haga un tiempo los voy a comprar, pasa que dudo que consiga algo de esto en pilar, pero bue. por ahora estoy copiando los componentes del layout en una lista por que no encontre una lista de componentes. muchas gracias a todos

para todos los que querian saber, teoricamente labura a 4 ohms, lo dice en la foto del ampli de atras (2do pdf) pero solo usandolo simple, en bridge labura en 8 y 16

listo ahora que tuve tiempo lo lei entero, dejo los componentes
diodos
1N414 *2

RESISTENCIAS
470 *3
560
330
47K
47
10
1.5K
12K
33K *2
6.8K *2
10K
100
220 *2
2.2K
.22 5W *2
2.2K PRES

CONDENSADORES
POLARIZADOS
100 MICRO 50v
10 MICRO 50v

CONDENSADORES
NO-POLARIZADOS
150 PICO
330 PICO
100 PICO 
220 PICO
100 nf

FUSIBLES
3A *2
4A *1

TRANSISTORES
2SA1016 *4 --> 2SA941, 2SA970, 2SA992, 2SA1038, 2SA847, 2SA1123
2SC1941 --> 2SC2631..32, 2SC3248, 2SD2030.2SD2031, 2SC2230
2SB631 *2 --> BD140, BD231, BD380, 2SA1184
2SD1047 --> 2SC3181, 2SC2579, 2SD718
2SD600 *2 --> BD135, BD137, 2SD669
2SB817

COMPONENTES
BORNERA DOBLE *2
BORNERA TRIPE
PORTA FUSIBLE *3


----------



## RORO

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola amigos, hice este amplificador y la verdad quedo muy satisfecho con su excelente sonido, a mi parecer mejor que el Sinclair Z-30.
> Usé los Trs de reemplazo BD139-140, KSP92-42 de estos últimos solo invertí los pines, tuve un problema con una pequeña oscilación que gracias a Mariano la pude corregir, mil gracias a él por su gran paciencia y desinterés a la hora de colaborarnos, que además siempre esta ahí para cuando lo necesitemos, Muchas gracias Mariano.
> 
> Dejo algunas fotos, anímense a fabricarlo, de verdad que vale la pena.
> 
> Saludos


 
me podrias comentar sobre la placa de la ultima foto que funcion cumple en el ampli ,felicitaciones por tu trabajo


----------



## cejas99

RORO dijo:


> me podrias comentar sobre la placa de la ultima foto que funcion cumple en el ampli ,felicitaciones por tu trabajo



Hola, la última placa como dices es un selector de entradas.


----------



## romel777

bueno, hoy me fui a comprar los componentes,lastimosamente no pudo conseguir los capacitores de poliestireno, aca en paraguay las casas de electronica no tienen tantas cosas.el resto lo consegui todo, aunque mi transistor tip36c parece algo falso , dice ST electronics y abajo dice morroco (?)


----------



## Tavo

romel777 dijo:


> bueno, hoy me fui a comprar los componentes,lastimosamente no pudo conseguir los capacitores de poliestireno, aca en paraguay las casas de electronica no tienen tantas cosas.el resto lo consegui todo, aunque mi transistor tip36c parece algo falso , dice ST electronics *y abajo dice morroco (?)*



* ES ORIGINAL!!!*

Que no te quepan dudas, que todos los de ese tipo dicen "morroco", los míos, también, todos.
Yo tengo una pareja TIP3055/TIP2955 y otra TIP35C/TIP36C y los cuatro dicen eso, y tengo la completa seguridad que son originales.

Saludos.
PS: Estos transistores son relativamente fáciles de conseguir, y lo bueno es que son originales, por lo menos los de ST Microelectronics.

*EDITO:

*Me equivoqué, mi pareja TIP35C/35C no son de ese encapsulado, con TO-247, creo que es un poco más moderno, o la serie nueva.




Ahora estoy en dudas, ya que el único que dice "morocco" es el TIP2955, y el resto no.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Ahora estoy en dudas, ya que el único que dice "morocco" es el TIP2955, y el resto no.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/#post111819

De la primera foto, el 3055 es original y el 2955... bueno, ni como transistor califica.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

con +-45v anda perfecto (yo lo arme con esa tensión) y la verdad es un ampli excelente, lo estoy usando para probar los bafles que fabrico, aproveche el equipo y medi el ampli y los resultados fueron perfectos, desde 18 a 30000hz que fue la prueva no presento ninguna irregularidad en la respuesta y el equipo no me detecto la distorsión ;-) (es para medir parlantes, pero sirve para amplis tambien)
si encuentro el archivo subo su respuesta en frecuencia


----------



## juan9219

juanfilas dijo:


> con +-45v anda perfecto (yo lo arme con esa tensión) y la verdad es un ampli excelente, lo estoy usando para probar los bafles que fabrico, aproveche el equipo y medi el ampli y los resultados fueron perfectos, desde 18 a 30000hz que fue la prueva no presento ninguna irregularidad en la respuesta y el equipo no me detecto la distorsión ;-) (es para medir parlantes, pero sirve para amplis tambien)
> si encuentro el archivo subo su respuesta en frecuencia



hola que bafles le metes? como los tira? mi idea es armar 2 para 2 bafles de 15¨ de 150rms cada uno, teoricamente me deberia sobrar. graciasss


----------



## juanfilas

juan9219 dijo:


> hola que bafles le metes? como los tira? mi idea es armar 2 para 2 bafles de 15¨ de 150rms cada uno, teoricamente me deberia sobrar. graciasss


 
me parece que es un ampli medio chico para 2 transductores de 15´´ yo lo uso con monitores mucho mas chicos, normalmente con transductores scan speak, vifa, peerless...pero en 6-7´´ tengo unos monitores con trasductores GB Audio y este ampli esta justo para los mismos, pero son parlantes de 50w c/u en 6.5´´ lo que te ofrece este proyecto es una calidad de sonido excepcional a un costo relativamente bajo, pero no busques mucha potencia del mismo por que mas de 70-80w no le vas a poder sacar, espero haberte ayudado, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/ en ese link hay un ampli de 100w que tira 160w en 4 ohm muy noble y estable, talvez este mejor para mover unos parlantes de 15´´ 150w

saludos


----------



## DanielU

D601, 603 ---------------- 1n4148
q601, 603, 605, 607 ---- 2sa1016 a 2sa941, 2sa970, 2sa992, 2sa1038, 2sa847, 2sa1123, 2sa1015, mpsa92, 2n5401
q611 ---------------------- 2sc1941 a 2sc2631, 2sc2632, 2sc3248, 2sd2030,2sd2031, 2sc2230, 2sc1815, mpsa42, 2n5551
q617, 609 ---------------- 2sb631 a bd140, bd231, bd380, 2sa1148, bd190,
q619 ---------------------- 2sd1047a2sc3181, 2sc2579, 2sd718, tip35
q615, 613 ---------------- 2sd600 a bd135, bd137, 2sd669, bd139, bd189,
q621 ---------------------- 2sb817 a tip36


----------



## Naders150

Naders150 dijo:
			
		

> Me decidi estoy armando el amplicador comprando los componentes y revisando los data sheets me di cuenta que los reemplazos que me recomendo el vendedor para el 2SB631 Y EL 2SD600 fueron los siguientes  KSE340 Y EL KSE350 viendo sus datos observe que los segundos solo aguantan 500mA  y los originales aguantan 1A
> Resumo:
> 2sb631: 100/120v 1A---->kse350: 300v a 500mA
> 
> Lo mismo para el D600 sera un problema mayor ? o puedo pasarlo por alto y seguir con el montaje?.
> 
> Otros reemplazos que compre son los siguientes:
> 
> -2SD1047/2SB817--->2SC3856/2SA1492  Nota: tenian los primeros pero al momento de exigirle al vendedor que me garantizara que eran originales, me los cambio por los mencionados diciéndome que aguantaban mas y que todavía no estaban saliendo piratas en B/quilla. Colombia
> 
> -2SC1941---->2SC2229



Arme dos  de estos pegados osea para un amplificador estéreo y en las 2 placas tengo el mismo problema se calienta mucho el 2SC3856  revise la posición con plano en mano y todo parece estar bien  ahh el condensador de 150pF no lo tenia y puse uno de 180pF, sera eso?. Ayuda parece que voy a terminar comprando 3 tarjetas de esas zener complementarias que son a 15.000 pesos ya listas y solo es si no cablearles los TR...

Otra cosa rara cuando estaba probando las etapas de sonido puse mi transformador en serie con un bombillo de 60w creo y se ensendio a full la lampara y en la salida del transformador no obtenía voltaje alguno pero cuando lo conecto directo si funciona bien, aunque se bajan las luces de la casa.... 

Usando los cálculos del post de fogonazo para averiguar los datos del transformador da mas o menos 15A y tiene un banco de capacitores grande: 4 cap x 6800uF c/u por rama. 

No me aguante las ganas y compre una tarjeta de esas lista para armar que venden aquí en barranquilla Colombia, tiene 2 parejas de C5200/A1943 y suena muy bien. Pero la idea es hacer un sistema 2.1 y me encantaría tener las 2 potencias Rotel para los medios altos y la potencia zener para el bajo


----------



## jcg

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/45696-naders150/Naders150 verifica las patas del d600 ya que yo los consegui en surti stereo pero tenian las patas invertidas, fue un amigo quien se percato de ese detalle y lo tengo funcionando sin problemas.


----------



## mnicolau

Naders150 dijo:


> Otra cosa rara cuando estaba probando las etapas de sonido puse mi transformador en serie con un bombillo de 60w creo y se ensendio a full la lampara y en la salida del transformador no obtenía voltaje alguno pero cuando lo conecto directo si funciona bien, aunque se bajan las luces de la casa....



Yo no seguiría con las pruebas en esas condiciones...
Si te enciende a full la lámpara serie estás teniendo mucho consumo en reposo, supongo que ajustaste el bias correctamente no?

El cambio de capacitor que hiciste no trae ningún inconveniente.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

mnicolau dijo:


> Yo no seguiría con las pruebas en esas condiciones...
> Si te enciende a full la lámpara serie estás teniendo mucho consumo en reposo, supongo que ajustaste el bias correctamente no?
> 
> El cambio de capacitor que hiciste no trae ningún inconveniente.
> 
> Saludos



Sin conectar nada pasa eso, osea sin conectar la etapa de potencia, solo el transformador, la rectificación y el banco de capacitores; se enciende la lampara full y nada de voltaje a la salida del transformador. Cuando lo conecto directo prende y funciona bien pero como dije se bajan las luces de la casa,

Estoy diseñando un sofstart


----------



## mnicolau

Naders150 dijo:


> Sin conectar nada pasa eso...



Ahh bien, te entendí mal. Hay varios softstart en el foro, yo suelo usar uno de Elektor que anda muy bien.

Jonitoo, bienvenido al foro. Leé el tema que ya se respondió muchas veces tu duda, no habría problema de alimentar con esa tensión y no hay que cambiar nada.
Los diodos de cuánto qué? fijate que están indicados los modelos.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Si ya me hice un sof start con pic y próximamente protección salidas con el mismo pic 12f629 si a alguien le interesa me avisa y lo posteo. 

Que tiempo me recomiendan, lo tengo programado asi

1. Encendido:carga capacitores por medio de una resistencia 150ohm 5w
2. Espera a que se carguen 3 seg
3. Puentea Resistencia, queda directo 
4. Espera 1 seg
5. Activa las salidas


----------



## nicolas

una pregunta cortita que me entro la duda... en los remplazos dice que uno de los transistores de potencia se lo puede remplazar por el 2sc3281... se puede usar el par complementario?? el 2sa1302... les pregunto porque no lo vi y aca los consigo... gracias nos vemos...


----------



## Diego German

nicolas dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta cortita que me entro la duda... en los remplazos dice que uno de los transistores de potencia se lo puede remplazar por el 2sc3281... se puede usar el par complementario?? el 2sa1302..



claro que los podes usar no tendras ningun problema ademas la configuracion de pines es la misma que los que se usa originalmente en el diseño y los podras colocar sin ningun problema en la placa 

saludos...


----------



## KarLos!

Hola a todos! tengo un pregunta para mnicolau o quien pueda responderme.

Es que quiero usar el pre HiFi para otro ampli pero solo tengo una fuente de 9-0-9 V a 3A ¿puede funcionar con este voltaje o tiene que ser a fuerza los 15-0-15?

PD: Es que donde compro los transfomadores no hay y llegan hasta dentro de un mes!

Saludos....!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola KarLos, te sirve esa tensión de alimentación para el pre.

Una duda, con qué tensión se alimenta el amplificador que vas a usar? Podrías de ahí obtener la tensión necesaria y no usar otro transformador especialmente para el pre.

Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Hola.

Pues lo pienso alimentar con 21-0-21 es el ampli de tu post de TDA2050 en puente, el problema que no se como usar los reguladores de tension y el transformador ese lo tengo hay dando vueltas sin ocuparlo

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

KarLos! dijo:


> el problema que no se como usar los reguladores de tension



Todo se aprende compañero... sería un enorme desperdicio colocar otro transformador sólo para el pre y además, utilizar reguladores es sumamente sencillo (sobre todo si se utiliza la serie LM7815/LM7915). 

Revisá las hojas de datos de amgos reguladores y tenés el circuito, verás qué simple es utilizarlos y de esa forma obtenés la tensión simétrica para el pre, partiendo de los +-21[V] del amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Amigos , que pareja de transistores de salida han empleado en este amplificador ,
estoy por hacer un pedido a Elko y el unico que consigo es esl TIP35 /TIP36 ,pero !!!
siempre hay un pero ., su catalogo indica que son TO3 (TRA NPN 25A 60V 125W TO3) , cosa que quiero evitar , por el cablerio vieron...
¿cual otro conseguigle me recomiendan? 

y tampoco quiero andar pagando 2 fletes si alli consigo todo lo que necito y al parecer de buenas marcas sin truchos.


----------



## crimson

Hola ernestogn, los TIP35C son tipo TO3P, parecidos a los que usó Mariano en su amplificador, si te referís a los metálicos, tipo 2N3055, no he visto ninguno así, para mí que se olvidaron de aclarar que era TO3 "plástico", y comprá con confianza, el Elko es todo bueno. Saludos C


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, tengo un transformador de 12 + 12 de 1A y quisiera usarlo para alimentar el pre-amplificador dando como resultado una tensión de salida +/-12V con los reguladores, mi inquietud es si realmente tienen que ser 20000uf por carril para la fuente simetrica regulada, Desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## Fogonazo

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta, tengo un transformador de 12 + 12 de 1A y quisiera usarlo para alimentar el pre-amplificador dando como resultado una tensión de salida +/-12V con los reguladores, mi inquietud es si realmente tienen que ser 20000uf por carril para la fuente simetrica regulada, Desde ya muchas gracias .



Si con esa fuente *solo* vas a alimentar el previo, con 1000µF por rama antes del regulador y 47 a 100µF después del regulador estará bien.


----------



## gusvio

ahi les envio la foto,espero me ayuden en conseguir una buena proteccion para parlantes gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gusvio dijo:


> espero me ayuden en conseguir una buena proteccion para parlantes


Usando el buscador del foro vas a encontrar varios diseños. Poné un poco de esfuerzo de tu parte...


----------



## Helminto G.

que tal calienta con ese disipador?


----------



## gusvio

el disipador calienta digamos unos grados menos que una plancha jaja no creo sea el indacado revisa mas atras hay un enlace donde puedes calcular el mas apropiado.
tengo una duda, cual es el maximo de alimentacion que puedo darle sin quemar los tip35 y tip 36?


----------



## Diego German

gusvio dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda, cual es el maximo de alimentacion que puedo darle sin quemar los tip35 y tip 36?


El máximo voltaje de alimentación para estos transistores es de 100volts  de colector a emisor asi que con una fuente de +50  gnd  -50 estarías al limite  procura no pasar ese valor y no tendras problemas ...

saludos...


----------



## gusvio

bueno pues no se que paso pero lo probe con un toroidal de 33.5 por rama y que creen los tip fallecieron segun los calculos me dan 47 vcc, pues tampoco estaba al limite  ¿que habra ocurrido?.Reemplace los tip por d718y b688, andan bien aun con la lampara en serie, pero ahora dudo si lo seguiran haciendo despues de sacar la serie, ahh y una cosa que note es que con los tip el sonido era mas agudo le faltaba algo de graves pero con esa pareja el sonido mejoro bastante.
Diego German mas atras en el post mencionaste que lo estabas usando en puente me puedes dar una idea mas clara de como lo hiciste, es decir que modificaciones hay que hacerle y con que fuente alimentarlo? Gracias.

me olvidaba esta pareja de transistores puede trabajar con los 47 v rectificados

Alguien me puede sacar de una duda el trafo que tengo es de 350va para cauntos rotel me alcanza alimentarlos?


----------



## mnicolau

gusvio dijo:


> Alguien me puede sacar de una duda el trafo que tengo es de 350va para cauntos rotel me alcanza alimentarlos?



Eso va a depender de cuánta potencia pretendas sacar por cada canal. 

Básicamente... si le exigís 50[W] a cada uno, consumís 75[W] aprox debido a la eficiencia. El trafo te puede entregar 350[VA], así que podrías alimentar 5 circuitos como primera medida. Pero, podés sumar el hecho de que el audio no es una carga continua y además un factor de simultaneidad para el uso de los distintos canales, con lo cual podrías agregar varios circuitos más.

Saludos


----------



## crimson

Y un limitador de volumen, a LDR o como éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
de lo contrario el amplificador en puente puede llegar a durar un parde picos nada más. Yo armé hace rato un par de P3A (las de Rodd Elliot) en puente con uno de estos limitadores y hasta el día de hoy (más de 3 años) está funcionando perfectamente. Saludos C


----------



## Diego German

matias_2008 dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta entre el preamplificador dado en la primer pagina por mnicolau y uno amado con el tda1524 cual es mejor?



Yo arme el Pre HI-FI Rotel y es exelente puedo dar fe de eso y ohora al respecto del TDA1524 no sea realmente que tan bueno sea pero el rotel es exelente  ahora la diferencia que veo es que uno usa fuente simple y el otro simetrica ..

saludos...


----------



## juanchilp

hola gente , realizé el pre-amplificador de mariano con dos integrados tl072 y suena muy lindo , lo estoy alimentando con +/-11V y suena muy fuerte , gracias por el aporte mariano,


----------



## maximoss3500

hola yo otra vez ahora con una new question!!
si yo quisiera colocar una proteccion de parlantes a esta amplificador solo tendria que quitar el fusible ylas resistencias de 33k y 12k?
lo que pasa es que pienzo sacarle mas potencia con alimentacion +/-50 tomando encuenta lo de los transistores de potencia y sus voltajes maximos... pero como esa proteccion fue echa por el fabricante para una potencia especifica creo que al tratar de sacarle mas potencia se tirara el fusible .. me equiboco??. creo que seria bueno quitar esta proteccion y colocar una proteccion de parlantes bien eleborada ( la cual ya e buscado y ya tengo en mente una en especifica posteada aqui en el foro)
Grasias otravez espero sus opiniones ty


----------



## mnicolau

maximoss3500 dijo:


> hola yo otra vez ahora con una new question!!
> si yo quisiera colocar una proteccion de parlantes a esta amplificador solo tendria que quitar el fusible ylas resistencias de 33k y 12k?
> lo que pasa es que pienzo sacarle mas potencia con alimentacion +/-50 tomando encuenta lo de los transistores de potencia y sus voltajes maximos...



Si quitás ambas resistencias estarías levantando la realimentación del amplificador, así que no lo hagas...

Colocá un fusible algo más grande en el caso de ser necesario o quitalo pero tomando la precaución de dejar una R de realimentación equivalente a las 2 que están en paralelo actualmente.

También tené en cuenta que no es un circuito pensado para sacar mucha más potencia, ya se habló bastante de eso.

Saludos


----------



## maximoss3500

ok entendido sep e leido todooooo el post y hablaron y hablaron bla bla bla  (no es burla) .. y entiendo pero como tengo un trafo 36-0-36 quiero alimentarlo con eso ... y si ya se que por hay hay nuchos mas amplificadores  que se alimentan con esa tencion pero yo quiero este por su sencilles y tamaño...  ademas que ya lo realize  grasias por tu respuesta


----------



## Tacatomon

maximoss3500 dijo:


> ok entendido sep e leido todooooo el post y hablaron y hablaron bla bla bla  (no es burla) .. y entiendo pero como tengo un trafo 36-0-36 quiero alimentarlo con eso ... y si ya se que por hay hay nuchos mas amplificadores  que se alimentan con esa tencion pero yo quiero este por su sencilles y tamaño...  ademas que ya lo realize  grasias por tu respuesta



Así como está, hasta 55V son admisibles por el amplificador. Claro, suponiendo que los transistores finales tengan una Vceo de más de 110V y puedan resistir en base al SOA (Pero no queda mucho margen de seguridad, aún con los Legendarios MJ15024-MJ15025)

50V no es mucho. Puedes mantener los valores originales cuidando los Tr´s Finales.


----------



## maximoss3500

Tacatomon dijo:


> Así como está, hasta 55V son admisibles por el amplificador. Claro, suponiendo que los transistores finales tengan una Vceo de más de 110V y puedan resistir en base al SOA (Pero no queda mucho margen de seguridad, aún con los Legendarios MJ15024-MJ15025)
> 
> 50V no es mucho. Puedes mantener los valores originales cuidando los Tr´s Finales.



a que te refieres con eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

maximoss3500 dijo:


> a que te refieres con eso?



*SOA* (*S*afe *O*peration *A*rea) o lo que es lo mismo área de operación segura.
Se refiere a la capacidad de manejo de tensión y corriente de los transistores de salida manteniendo la potencia disipada aproximadamente constante.


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, respecto al amplificador cuando la entrada de señal que implemento es de la placa de sonido de la pc que es externa me hace un zumbido muy fuerte , y cuando uso entrada de un mp3,  o de algun otro reproductor no me hace ese zumbido y ni siquiera se sabe si está prendido el amplificador. Me queda en claro que es con la placa de sonido externa de la pc cuando tiene esa "patologia". ¿ Lo puedo solucionar ese problema ? sé que se puede porque cuando lo pruebo con el home theater que tengo no se escucha ese zumbido o interferencia, pero tal vez influye que sea de 15 o 20 w solamente el home theater. Si alguien le paso o sabe alguna solución se lo agradeceria , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Por acá se habla del SOA en transistores de potencia.
http://www.uv.es/marinjl/electro/transistores.html

Acá un pequeño tema de protección de Tr´s finales en base al SOA.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proteccion-transistores-etapas-salida-audio-55276/

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta, respecto al amplificador cuando la entrada de señal que implemento es de la placa de sonido de la pc que es externa me hace un zumbido muy fuerte , y cuando uso entrada de un mp3, o de algun otro reproductor no me hace ese zumbido y ni siquiera se sabe si está prendido el amplificador. Me queda en claro que es con la placa de sonido externa de la pc cuando tiene esa "patologia". ¿ Lo puedo solucionar ese problema ? sé que se puede porque cuando lo pruebo con el home theater que tengo no se escucha ese zumbido o interferencia, pero tal vez influye que sea de 15 o 20 w solamente el home theater. Si alguien le paso o sabe alguna solución se lo agradeceria , desde ya muchas gracias


 
Hola Juan. 
Mirá, yo tuve un problema similar al tuyo cuando utilizaba la PC como fuente de sonido para probar los amplificadores. Resulta que la fuente de PC tiene que estar MUY BIEN FILTRADA y contener todas las bobinas para que la placa de sonido NO produzca ruidos indeseados en la salida de audio. Tambien hay que saber que la tierra de la PC está justamente al centro de dos capacitores que tienen entre sus patas 311 volts de pico y esto NO es bueno que que genera ruidos. Yo solucioné con una fuente de BUENA calidad y SEPARANDO LAS MASAS. 

Por que el MP3 y el  Home no te hace el ruido? porque NO tienen tierra y por eso no tienen la conexcion de los capacitores etc. etc. etc.     ya que uno funciona a bateria y el otro seguramente esta aislado del chasis por ser clase de aislación 1. 

Mira el siguiente post donde hablan algo de ello, 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/interferencia-pc-al-amplificador-audio-10996/#post57907

Otra solución es colocar los trafos de audio (antes se usaban en audioritmicos comunes), mejor es una etapa preamplificadora plana de ganancia 1 y entrada balanceada y salida desbalanceada. Creo que hay un filtro para este tipo de ruidos en algun post pero no recuerdo cual. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## juan9219

hola, estoy pensando armar este pre, me morfe casi todos los comentarios pero no encontre el voltaje que tira el pre, alguien lo sabe? 
gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

juan9219 dijo:


> hola, estoy pensando armar este pre, me morfe casi todos los comentarios pero no encontre el voltaje que tira el pre, alguien lo sabe?
> gracias y saludos



Cuando te refieres a "_*El voltaje que tira el pre*_" ¿ Estas hablando de tensión de salida o tensión de alimentación ?

Si el caso es el segundo ± 18Vcc


----------



## juan9219

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando te refieres a "_*El voltaje que tira el pre*_" ¿ Estas hablando de tensión de salida o tensión de alimentación ?
> 
> Si el caso es el segundo ± 18Vcc



hola fogonazo, no era la tensión de salida, por que anduve leyendo y el en5532 que es el pre de salida tira 2,2v pero tiene r de 100k a masa que debe atenuar algo, pero no se cuanto, y también tiene unos caps a la salida pero hasta donde se no tienen efecto sobre el voltaje  jajaj gracias por responder

saludos


----------



## david2009

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola, la última placa como dices es un selector de entradas.



podrías
 subir el esquema del selector de entradas?


----------



## cejas99

david2009 dijo:


> podrías
> subir el esquema del selector de entradas?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-46912/


----------



## LAM

hola aca subo un par de imagenes del ampli que estoy armando, veamos que tal anda cuando lo termine!. lo estoy armando en gabinetes por separado, uno es el de la potencia (porsupuesto basado en el circuito rotel que compartio mnicolau) y el otro es el preamplificador con control de tonos, selector de entradas y demas... 
una pregunta: sera suficiente el disipador que tengo para ponerle?, lo construí a partir de un pedazo de abertura de aluminio y le agregue un cooler por si acaso.
saludos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/532593/


----------



## mnicolau

Hola LAM, gracias, esperamos esos resultados finales...

El disipador parecería estar OK, pero tal vez necesites un ventilador si le vas a dar rosca a los amplis.

Saludos


----------



## LAM

que tal mnicolau, quisas en la imagen no se alcansa a ver bien... pero le he colocado un cooler de 4x4cm en un extremo, el tema es que por las medidas en que ise el ampli no le puedo poner uno mas grande . pero por lo que decis voy a tener fe de que va a andar bien!...
aqui subi mas fotos, poray se pude apreciar un poco mas el tamaño del dicipador (tiene 18cm de largo por 4cm de alto por 6cm de ancho)
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/533050/ _

saludos.


----------



## chacarock

segun el datashet del integrado 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4142II.pdf

es de 50w, es decir, que quizas el rotel no de mas de esa potencia, pero funcionara segun entiendo, y la rama de 15 vol si te sevira para el pre

saludos


----------



## LAM

hola, gente!.haber si me puden ayudar... recien termine el armado del ampli rotel aqui publicado y uno de los problemas que tengo es que no puedo poner a punto el vias, sigo todos los paso de "Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia" y al mover el pre-set no modifica nada en la medición de TP1 al medirlo me da 3mV.
(aparentemente amplifica pero se escucha con mucha distorsion y entrecortado)
espero me puedan dar una mano!!!...
saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola LAM, tendrías que revisar componentes, verificar la correcta colocación de los TRs y comentar cuales utilizaste. Subí unas fotos de ambos lados de la placa (de buena calidad) así te ayudamos a buscar. 

PD: comentá un poco los resultados que obtenés en todos los pasos anteriores al ajuste del bias.

Saludos


----------



## LAM

te cuento que ya lo he revisado un par de veces... volveré a revisar la placa una ves mas con algo mas de tiempo y luego te comentare adjuntando las fotos, seguramente hay algo mal en la placa que no estoy viendo...


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, el pre-amplificador al conectarlo me hace un "bla bla bla bla " muy fuerte como un loop de masa pareceria, acento el masa del pre-amplificador al chasis y disminuye el "bla bla" y para hace " Poo ! a los 2 segundo otro "poo ! " alguien sabe que puede ser esa patologia ?

bueno estuve haciendo varias pruebas , la fuente de alimentacion +/-12V continuos esta bien filtrada ya que la probe con otro pre-amplificador que tenia y no hacia ningun ruido raro , tambien probe el amplificar susplantando el pre-amplificador rotel por otro que disponia y no hacia ningun ruido, asi que fui descartanto posibles problemas llegando a la yaga del problema que era el pre-amplificador rotel que me hacia ese ruido y no era problema de tierra, por lo que veo seguramente me equivoque algun valor de alguna resistencia o el integrado esta resfriado


----------



## Juan Jose

juanchilp dijo:


> una consulta, el pre-amplificador al conectarlo me hace un "bla bla bla bla " muy fuerte como un loop de masa pareceria, acento el masa del pre-amplificador al chasis y disminuye el "bla bla" y para hace " Poo ! a los 2 segundo otro "poo ! " alguien sabe que puede ser esa patologia ?
> 
> bueno estuve haciendo varias pruebas , la fuente de alimentacion +/-12V continuos esta bien filtrada ya que la probe con otro pre-amplificador que tenia y no hacia ningun ruido raro , tambien probe el amplificar susplantando el pre-amplificador rotel por otro que disponia y no hacia ningun ruido, asi que fui descartanto posibles problemas llegando a la yaga del problema que era el pre-amplificador rotel que me hacia ese ruido y no era problema de tierra, por lo que veo seguramente me equivoque algun valor de alguna resistencia o el integrado esta resfriado


 
Recuerda que para mejor ayuda una foto de frente y trasera de la placa es mejor. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## juanchilp

gracias jose, solucione el problema cambiando los integrados del pre-amplificador


----------



## manuu_bsb

juanchilp, contame por favor un poco el tema de que tuviste que cambiar los integrados del preamplificador, ya que yo armé el pre y ando con un problema raro y no se si será problema de los integrados: En la entrada, aplico la señal al canal izquierdo, y para poder obtener sonido a la salida, tengo que conectar el vivo al canal izquierdo y masa al canal derecho, ya que si lo conecto como corresponde (vivo al canal izquierdo y masa a masa) no obtengo ningun sonido!

Quedo a disposición de alguien que quiera darme una mano! un saludo a todos!


----------



## juanchilp

manuu_bsb en mi caso funcionar funcionaba el pre-amplificador, pero se escuchaba como resfriado y el sonido era como un "bla! bla! bla! " continuo, empeze a jugar con masa al principio pensando que podia ser eso , empezo hacer "plopp ! ploppp ! " muy fuentes porque se ve que tanto tocar hice lazos de masa , probe con otro pre-amplificador que tenia y no se escuchaba ni un ruido , entonces por descarte no era otra cosa mas que el pre-amplificador , revise todos sus componentes y estaban en el lugar correcto, y la ultima instancia que me quedo fue cambiar los integrados, los remplazé los dos por dos tl072 y no se escucho mas esa falla, espero que te haya servido


----------



## manuu_bsb

Juan, gracias por tu respuesta! Quisiera apelar a todos aquellos que montaron el preamplificador, a que suban fotos lo más detalladas posibles, ya que no logro hacer con que funcione bien el pre mío. En la entrada tengo Lin, Rin y GND, así como en la salida tengo Lout, Rout y GND. El problema surge que, en la entrada pongo la malla del cable en GND y el vivo en Lin, y en la salida, si conecto la malla en GND y el vivo en Lout no tengo señal, en cambio si conecto el vivo en Lout y la malla en Rout, ahí sí tengo sonido. 

Así y todo, el potenciómetro de agudos no me funciona. Estoy repasando la serigrafía una y otra vez, midiendo por 2da vez los valores de las resistencias y capacitores, pero hasta ahora no encontré a donde fallé.

Cualquier idea será bienvenida, y al que me ayude a encontrar la solución, se ganará un abrazo a distancia (? jajajaj (siempre hay que tomarse las cosas con risa!!)

Quisiera dejarle algunas fotos pero por ahora no tengo mucha idea de como hacerlo.
Desde ya, muchísimas gracias a todos y un saludo!


----------



## david2009

ami  tampoco me funciono el de agudos  y lo deje asi usando los graves  y volumen nada mas sin envargo le suve mucho el volumen


----------



## manuu_bsb

David, a mi lo que más principalmente me llama la atención, es el tema de como funciona con la conexión de los cables. No me cierra que para que uno tenga audio, tenga que conectar los cables a ambos canales, algo mal anda. 

Mañana voy a ponerlo en el osciloscopio para ver a donde es que se me pierde la señal. A vos el tema de las conexiónes te funcionó bien?? Podrías subir fotos de tu pre?

Espero mañana poder ver como solucionar lo del potenciómetro y lo de los cables!

Un saludo!


----------



## david2009

claro
 ami si me funciono bien eso 
no tengo las fotos pero  cuando me haga un tiempo saco foto al pre y la suvo.


----------



## manuu_bsb

Gente, les comento los avances así algún Sherlock Holmes de la electrónica capaz se interesa y me acompaña en mi cruzada por lograr hacer que funcione al 100% el preamplificador mío!

Les comento que hoy intenté conectarlo al osciloscopio de la facu, sin embargo estaba muy a las carreras y no pude.

Mágicamente, probando conexiones, descubrí que tengo las señales invertidas en la salida, es decir: Si en la entrada conecto el canal izquierdo, (Lin y GND), en la salida tengo que conectar el canal derecho (R.Out y GND), cosa de locos no?

Así también es como no logro hacer, al igual que nuestro compañero david2009, que me funcione el potenciómetro de los agudos (cabe aclarar, que tanto el de volumen como el de graves funcionan perfectamente). 

Lo más probable es que me digan: ¿te fijaste bien el valor de los componentes?¿te fijaste si tenes continuidad entre 2 pistas?¿te fijaste si tenés los IC invertidos?¿está bien alimentado el pré?
A tales preguntas, mi respuesta es: sí, ya me fijé. 
Así como soy humano y me puedo equivocar (de hecho, he aquí la prueba fehaciente de que en algo me estoy equivocando, simplemente no sé en qué), le pedí a 2 compañeros míos de la facu que también tienen algo de experiencia en electrónica verifiquen los valores de los componentes y demás, y entre todos llegamos a la misma conclusión: a _prima facie_ parece no haber ningún error tanto en la serigrafía como en los componentes.

Uno de mis principales sospechas, son los IC. A pesar de que me compré como 10, nadie me dice que soy inmune a las probabilidades de haber caído en el margen de IC que salen fallados de fábrica.

Bien, aquí termino con mis fábulas. Espero que esto provoque e invoque a una buena búsqueda por una solución. Más allá de que me genera cierta, em, como decirlo.. bronca (por ser sutil jajajaj), me interesa aprender de los desafíos.

Les mando un saludo a todos!
Manu.

P.D.: si alguien se ofrece para ayudarme a subir fotos, con gusto postearé fotos del circuito y su conexión en general.


----------



## manuu_bsb

Tal como lo prometí: aquí van las fotos!! 
Cualquier cosa estoy a disposición, mientras tanto sigo buscando posibles soluciones!

Saludos!!


----------



## david2009

cambia los integrados que no salen nada


----------



## manuu_bsb

david, ya lo probé, de hecho, tengo como 10 integrados distintos y probé con todos! sin embargo no voy a bajar los brazos, mañana voy a intentar comprarlos en otra casa (ya que los 10 que tengo los compré en la misma casa), a ver si es cuestión de que justo tuve la mala suerte que esos 10 que compré entraron en la tanda de unos fallados!!


----------



## juanchilp

te comento cuando hacia el testeo del pre-amplificador, el masa de la fuente iba al chasis metalico con una resistencia 2 resistencias de 10 Ohm en serie de 2w ( eran las que tenia en el momento y se las puse ) al unificar el masa de la entrada del pre-amplificador a la del la fuente del amplificador se quedaba completamente mudo, fijate sino será eso


----------



## david2009

a claro yo le hise una fuente aparte de 15 +15 poniendo la masa directamente de la fuente .


----------



## manuu_bsb

Lo de la resistencia juan como es? las 2 resistencias en serie (es decir, una total de 20ohm) van en serie con la masa de la fuente o en paralelo? 

Les dejo una foto para que vean como tengo hecha la conexión en este momento: la masa de la fuente va directamente al pre en el cable blindado.


----------



## juanchilp

impecable manuu , asi lo estoy usando yo , con la misma fuente del foro 0 ruido, lo que mensione de la resistencia es que el problema que tenia yo era de ruido y lo primero que pense que era por tierra, entonces una de las pruebas fue implementando directo el masa de la entrada del pre-amplificador al masa de la fuente del amplificador, pero me habia olvidado que lo usaba con la resistencia al chasis y eso me anulaba el sonido , nose si me explico bien...


----------



## germannn22

Bueeenas!. Lindo Amplificador el Rotel Manicolau, sos un capo... mirá yo estoy por construir uno pero tengo 2 preguntas para hacerte..  
La corriente de reposo del TR 2SD1047 no sabes si es la misma que la del 2SB817 ? [Considerando que el Ajuste del Bias este bien]...
Que pasa si coloco 2 transistores 2SD1047 y otros 2 2SB817 mas en modo paralelo? la Resistencia de .22 Ohms deve ser la misma para cada transistor ? o la mitad?.. Desde Ya muchisimas gracias.. un Saludo grande


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Germán, por lo general hay diferencias en las corrientes de reposo entre ambos, pero son mínimas (décimas de mA).

Si agregás TRs en paralelo no vas a lograr nada más que encarecer el amplificador y tener mayor probabilidad de problemas (se comentó en varias oportunidades esa cuestión). Si querés obtener mayor potencia conviene armar un amplificador preparado para ello.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Consejo... traten de NO comprar los transistores originales del esquema, vayan mejor por los reemplazos que estuvimos comentando, son mucho más confiables o al menos es más fácil encontrarlos de buena calidad.

En mi caso compré todos los TRs del esquema en Liniers y no llegaron al mes de uso que empezaron a volar... y conozco al menos 2 casos más que tuvieron los mismos inconvenientes con esos TRs (comprados directamente en eBay).

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Consejo... traten de NO comprar los transistores originales del esquema, vayan mejor por los reemplazos que estuvimos comentando, son mucho más confiables o al menos es más fácil encontrarlos de buena calidad.
> 
> En mi caso compré todos los TRs del esquema en Liniers y no llegaron al mes de uso que empezaron a volar... y conozco al menos 2 casos más que tuvieron los mismos inconvenientes con esos TRs (comprados directamente en eBay).
> 
> Saludos



Entonces , con estos andaría mas  mejor?
mpsa92
mpsa42
bd140
bd139

tip35
tip36
 o algun otro conjunto de reemplazos?


----------



## mnicolau

Tal cual... esos andan muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Fijate 
que este documento , _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/index27.html#post400798_
tiene los posibles reemplazos , es la guia que use para hacer la compra.


----------



## NiTrOzX

Me surge una duda? en ese pdf figura 45 volt d vcc pero Nicolau dice 40v...


----------



## ernestogn

NiTrOzX dijo:


> Me surge una duda? en ese pdf figura 45 volt d vcc pero Nicolau dice 40v...



Dice: 
  De este diseño se extrajo la etapa de potencia, cuyo diagrama se muestra en la figura 1, 
en base a las simulaciones, de este circuito, realizadas por el autor de las modificaciones 
se pueden alcanzar los 85W con un THD<0.1%  sobre una carga de 4Ω, y 
*aproximadamente 100W, con la misma distorsión elevando la tensión a +-45V*


se ve con un poco mas de voltaje , rinde mas..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ernestogn dijo:


> realizadas por el autor de las modificaciones
> se pueden alcanzar los 85W con un THD<0.1%  sobre una carga de 4Ω, y
> *aproximadamente 100W, con la misma distorsión elevando la tensión a +-45V*
> se ve con un poco mas de voltaje , rinde mas..


   
Un consejo: Ni se les ocurra tratar de obtener mas de 40W de este amplificador si hacer una serie de cambio importantes: Los he visto volar MAL a las etapas de salida, con transistores originales y de reemplazo. Simplemente, el SOA de los transistores no soporta la elevación de tensión y corriente necesaria para el aumento de potencia buscado.

Están advertidos: solo van a conseguir una parva de cadáveres hi-tech...


----------



## NiTrOzX

Gente consegui todo el elko para armar el ampli, muy buena predispuestos para todo.

Estoy comenzando a armar la plaqueta.

Lo que si, mi pregunta anterior aun continua.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Nitrozx, la alimentación del pre no necesariamente tiene que ser +-18[V]. De hecho si utilizás TL072 como operacional, deberías bajar un poco la tensión ya que ese es su máximo admisible. Resumiendo... utilizá +-12[V] para la alimentar el pre (+-15[V] como mucho).

No conseguí ese integrado. En mi caso utilicé NE5532, TL072 o algún operacional de la línea "OPA" que tenía guardados.

Saludos


----------



## NiTrOzX

Hola a todos como va..

Les cuento que arme el ampli..perooo..je

Cuando lo prendo, la lampara serie se prende y luego queda estable con poquita luminosidad,

lo que me llama la atencion es que 

1) el mpsa42 reemplazo del c1941 se calienta bastante..

2) Cuando varia el preset de 2.2k me varia el voltaje de entrada, el cual nunca es de 40v como deberia ser me varia entre 25 y 34 v aprox.

Aclaro que el trafo esta sobradisimo y que medi el voltaje de continua a la salida de los capacitores y me da 41 v clavado.

La verdad espero que me puedan ayudar.

Saludos

2SD1047 - TIP35
2SB817 - TIP36
2SD600K - BD139
2SB631K - BD140
2SA1016K - MPSA92, 2N5401 (pines cambiados)
2SC1941 - MPSA42, 2N5551 (pines cambiados)

Estos fueron los reemplazos que utilize

Otro detalle a la salida, tengo como 22 v!

Gente...

Tenia un transitor mas conectado..

Pero ahora prendo el ampli y la lampara queda al maximo...

Segun estuve viendo tanto para el mpsa92 y mpsa42 hay que intercambiar las patas 2 y 3 verdad que son las base y colector no?

Espero su ayuda

gracias

Luego re chequear el circuito varias veces...la lampara enciende y luego disminuye su intensidad rapidamente..el mpsa42 sigue calentandose..


----------



## razorclaus

Muchisimas gracias Mariano Nicolau por este aportazo. En estos momentos estoy terminando de montar la placa rotel y no veo la hora de echarlo a andar, ya casi. Aqui algunas fotos del ampli y su futura pareja. Polk Audio rti-a1


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Razor... espero tengas excelentes resultados.

PD: Muy buenos esos Polk... 

Nitrozx, cómo siguieron las pruebas? Seguís con problemas? Efectivamente los pines que hay que intercambiar en los MPSA son base y colector.

Saludos


----------



## razorclaus

Y sigo nomas con el progreso en el montaje ajj no veo la hora...:enfadado:


----------



## mnicolau

razorclaus dijo:


> Y sigo nomas con el progreso en el montaje ajj no veo la hora...:enfadado:



Están aislados esos TRs en el disipador? Ojo ahí... deben tener su respectivo aislante cada uno de ellos.

Romel, son headers para utilizar borneras enchufables, muy prácticos...

Saludos


----------



## razorclaus

mnicolau dijo:


> Están aislados esos TRs en el disipador? Ojo ahí... deben tener su respectivo aislante cada uno de ellos.
> 
> 
> 
> No en la foto no esta el aislante, este era el montaje previo. En este momento ya estan colocados y el ampli ya probado, excelente sonido . Bueno fue éxito y fracaso a la vez tratando de ajustar el bias no se donde mier... puse el tester y se me quemo la salida, a la mier... el b817, me dije bue ya esta, sigo con el otro canal... y pero la pu... me paso lo mismo, con menos suerte que antes volaron los dos.:cabezon: El ajuste lo estaba haciendo con la entrada a masa sin carga y foquito en serie y ahí esta el problema, como lo estuve disfrutandolo durante una hora use un foquito de 75w y no el de 25w, tal vez con este no se hubiese quemado. El trafo que use es de 38+38 alterna, y si un poquito grande, pero no tenia otro, y no queria esperar hasta la semana que viene a que alamtec me tenga listo el que lleva.
> Con respecto a los transistores yo use los de la lista original excepto los excitadores, que los cambie por bd139/40, tenia los originales también pero por las dudas no los use, yo ya habia tenido problemas con estos encapsulados de la nomenclatura 2sd, 2sb y no me quise arriesgar. Ahora los de salida se ven bastante buenos, que me recomiendan compro los mismos o paso a tip35/36, la diferencia en plata son 3 pesos mas los b817.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romel777 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muy lindo tu montaje razorclaus! felicidades..
> 
> esos conectores verde cuales son? tenes algun link para verlos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias romel, el conector lo tenes por aca http://www.sycelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/C- ELEMENTOS DE CONEXION.pdf, y es este modelo:  2EHDV-XXP  , yo lo consegui en parana y sarmiento "syc electronica" pero son bastante comunes. huyyy, perdón, no me di cuenta que sos de paraguay, espero te sira el pdf.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## NiTrOzX

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada Razor... espero tengas excelentes resultados.
> 
> PD: Muy buenos esos Polk...
> 
> Nitrozx, cómo siguieron las pruebas? Seguís con problemas? Efectivamente los pines que hay que intercambiar en los MPSA son base y colector.
> 
> Saludos



Mariano y gente del foro

Aqui subo una imagen de la placa soldada..

Cuando lo conecto con la lampara de 25 watt prende y luego queda bien tenue con lo que entiendo de que esta todo bien, perooo..el voltage de entrada me da +- 30v vcc en vez de 40vcc,tambien entiendo que debe ser por la resitencia del foco, y de offset -140mv

Mi duda es..si no le doy el voltage que tiene que trabajar osea los 40, como ajusto el bias?,
porque en la guia de puesta en marcha no habla al respecto..
Lo conectare directo?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## renanvinicius

ezavalla dijo:


> Un consejo: Ni se les ocurra tratar de obtener mas de 40W de este amplificador si hacer una serie de cambio importantes: Los he visto volar MAL a las etapas de salida, con transistores originales y de reemplazo. Simplemente, el SOA de los transistores no soporta la elevación de tensión y corriente necesaria para el aumento de potencia buscado.
> 
> Están advertidos: solo van a conseguir una parva de cadáveres hi-tech...


ezevalla con un par de salida mas deberia funcionar? recuerdo hacer una practica que habia que hacer eso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

renanvinicius dijo:


> ezevalla con un par de salida mas deberia funcionar? recuerdo hacer una practica que habia que hacer eso.


No sé como sería tu "práctica", pero sin revisar el SOA y muy seguramente cambiar los transistores de salida, solo te vas a seguir exponiendo a quemarlos.


----------



## renanvinicius

no he visto el soa de estos transistores en concreto. pero sabiendo que si pones 2 transistores en paralelo se reparten la intensidad entre los 2 tendrias mas margen para seguir subiendo de potencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

renanvinicius dijo:


> no he visto el soa de estos transistores en concreto. pero sabiendo que si pones 2 transistores en paralelo se reparten la intensidad entre los 2 tendrias mas margen para seguir subiendo de potencia.


 
Lo único que te garantiza eso es que podés bajar la impedancia de carga, no subir la tensiones de alimentación par aumentar la potencia.


----------



## renanvinicius

a okey. vale ya lo he pillado.si en la gráfica te garantiza que a 50v(ejemplo) te da 1A perfectamente lo puedes usar en esas circunstancias.


----------



## electrodin

Hola a todos, por fin pude terminar mi rotel, gracias mnicolau por tus aportes
es un excelente amplificador, muy buen sonido.

les dejo una foto junto con la fuente 2.0 que también posteó mnicolau.


----------



## osk_rin

pero que perfecto montaje!!

todo en orden y bonito, y por lo que veo la placa tiene un re-diseño, estaría perfecto si lo pudieras compartir con la comunidad,

se ve bastante profesional el montaje, gran trabajo,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electrodin: Que buen trabajo!!!!!
Felicitaciones por el diseño y construcción!!!! Se pueden ver la ganas de hacerlo bien.
FELICITACIONES nuevamente!!!!


----------



## Quercus

electrodin dijo:


> Hola a todos, por fin pude terminar mi rotel, gracias mnicolau por tus aportes
> es un excelente amplificador, muy buen sonido.
> 
> les dejo una foto junto con la fuente 2.0 que también posteó mnicolau.



Un trabajo excelente, si señor, con una vision ordenada y placentera.
Saludos


----------



## electrodin

Gracias amigos, aún estoy haciendo pruebas, me parece que el amplificador
esta calentando mas de lo que debiera. 
en cuanto termine de hacer las observaciones subiré el archivo de este diseño.


----------



## SERGIOD

electrodin dijo:


> Hola a todos, por fin pude terminar mi rotel, gracias mnicolau por tus aportes
> es un excelente amplificador, muy buen sonido.
> 
> les dejo una foto junto con la fuente 2.0 que también posteó mnicolau.



Se ve genial y seguro funciona mucho mejor podrias subir los pcbs tanto del ampli como de la fuente que hiciste con todos los detalles el transformador y los problemas que tuviste y como lo solucionaste seria una gran ayuda y un magnifico aporte


----------



## guille2

electrodin dijo:


> Hola a todos, por fin pude terminar mi rotel, gracias mnicolau por tus aportes
> es un excelente amplificador, muy buen sonido.
> 
> les dejo una foto junto con la fuente 2.0 que también posteó mnicolau.



 Muy lindo ampli te quedo genial. Me gusta sobre todo lo compacto que quedo y se ahorra pcb con lo caro que me venden por acá.
  Usaste reemplazos o lo armaste original?  Pudiste ajustar el Bias? 
  Saludos


----------



## electrodin

Hola a todos, después de las pruebas respectivas, el ampli esta OK, el disipador que le puse
es muy chico, pero con un pequeño ventilador queda perfecto, al parecer este ampli trabaja
"calentito".Pero su sonido es excelente mejor que un STK, unos bajos profundos cero ruidos
aqui les mando unas fotos para los detalles del armado.

Ahí les mando los archivos de los detalles

ah el PCB está hecho por serigrafía, no recomiendo el metodo de la plancha, ya que las pistas son muy delgadas, además se te encogería todo el pcb, así como está entra justito


----------



## NiTrOzX

Guille2

Gracias por responderme, la verdad que quiero ir paso a paso asi no quemo cosas porque si..

El hecho de puntear el fusible del parlante, me va permitir ajustar mejor el bias o tener 0 v de offset?

Voy a estar probrando esto que me decis luego te comento como me fue..

Saludos y gracias


----------



## guille2

Hola lo del fusible te comentaba porque leí esta explicación.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/407398/ _  Podes armarte unas de estas protecciones con relay que viene con el retardo de encendido.
  Dale tranquilo nomás no hay apuro.


----------



## NiTrOzX

Guille2, estuve haciendo pruebas con el foco de 40watt, atribuyo que no puedo medir bien el bias porque tengo un multimetro digital y al ser tan chico no me lo muestra.

pero sin embargo el offset lo tengo en 170 mv , el circuito segun veo no tiene nada para regularlo..
que puedo ser eso???? 
La lampara queda bien bien tenue y luego de revisar el circuito veo que esta todo bien..


----------



## guille2

Hola Nitro lo del bias debe ser el multímetro nomás, hice el esfuerzo y en un viaje a BS.AS. me compre un UNIT-T cansado de mediciones erróneas de los otros.

  Recién medí el Offset de los dos amplis que tengo y me dan 144 y 128 mv, pero andan bien. La verdad que me entro la duda de cuanto es tolerable 
  Alguien mas de los que armo lo midio?
  Saludos


----------



## electrodin

Hola sergio, si tienes razón el pdf está dañado,
pero aquí lo vuelvo a subir.
en realidad hice un pdf de más hojas pero con las imagenes pesa como 4.15M asi que solo subi lo mas importante, en pdf parte 2, solo está la lista de componentes y sus empaques.

germannn22, a mi me paso algo parecido:
lo encendí y empezo a sonar bien, no le puse disipador aún. pense que a bajo volumen np pasaria nada
luego de unos 8min, la fuente empezo a fallar y enseguida lo desconecte, resulta que se quemo el D1047, felizmente solo se quemo ese y nada mas, volvi a revisar todo y no habia fallas, solo lo reemplace le puse el disipador y todo ok. Al parecer se daña rapido por sobre-temperatura.
luego abri el D1047 dañado para ver si era falso pero no, tiene una buena plaqueta de silicio
 en conclusion: refigeralo bien.


----------



## foro666

muchas gracias, he realizado el equipo en estereo y con el previo.

Para los que se animan a realizarlo y quieran ponerlo en caja, tened en cuenta dos cosas que yo no tuve. Necesitais un soft star y un protector de altavoces.

Para el soft star he utilizado un rele temporizado, pero tenemos varios y excelentes en este foro.

Para el protector de altavoces tambien. Yo utilicé uno de un post de ezvalla, que aprovecho para darle las gracias. Utiliza un integrado que hace todo y nos resulta un placa muy pequeña, que coge en cualquier lado.

También revisen el post de fogonazo de como probarlo, les resultará interesante y practico.

También el de diseño de fuentes de Fogonazo, les servirá mucho, pero mucho.


Gracias a todos, los que saben por contar y compartir conocimiento y los que no, por preguntar y compartir dudas.

Bueno aqui les dejo una foto.


----------



## electrodin

....Hola Sergio, bueno es raro. la versión corregida es la ultima que subi le de 54kb
bueno ahora la vuelvo a subir en word, está sin editar pero contiene la lista completa.

Ojo que esta lista pertenece a la version stereo realizada en un solo pcb (pertenece al documento "rotel stereo neodin") subido una pagina arriba


----------



## SERGIOD

Toda la información lo subió Mnicolau:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/
si no se mas especifico?


----------



## germannn22

Existen 3 metodos para realizar la etapa de BIAS. Una es con diodos, otra con diodos y resistencias y la ultima con transistor y resistencias. El que se utilizo fue el ultimo, un transistor y dos resistencias, una fija y otra variable (preset). Este circuito de polarización permite ajustar perfectamente la polarización sin que se produzca deriva termica, variando de forma continua la Diferencia de potencial entre las bases de los transistores de potencia
Para R1 se tomo un valor de 6,8 K y para R2 un preset de 2,2 K, y para el transistor un D600.
Luego:
Se toma la corriente Idiv unas diez veces mayor que la corriente de base del transistor, con lo que esta corriente puede considerarse nula. Ademas si la tensión base-emisor es de ~0,7 V:

Idiv=0,7v/R2=VCE/((R1+R2) )→VCE= (1+R1/R2)x 0,7v

Por lo tanto:  VCE= (1+(6800 Ohms)/(2200 Ohms))x 0,7v
                           VCE= 2,86 Volts

                              Idiv= 0,318 mA

Para el ensayo del mismo se probo el amplificador sin carga y con la entrada de audio a masa, y midiendo la caída de tencion  de Rs (0,22) se fue variando R2 asta obtener 4mV. Esto quiere decir que se dejo una corriente de mantenimiento o Reposo de 18 mA en los TR de potencia.
Cabe destacar que este paso se realizo muchas veces, ya que conseguir una corriente de reposo equilibrada para este amplificador era muy difícil. Si la corriente de reposo era muy pequeña el amplificador producía distorcion de cruze y si era mayor, se producía calentamiento execivo en los transistores, produciendo en algún momento la destrucción de las junturas


----------



## omerone

Hola, realize el preamplificador rotel y todo bien tuve algunas pistas colisionadas pero ya quedo, el problema es el siguiente consegui tanto el ic tl072, el ne5532 y el opa2604, le pongo el 5532 y el tl072 y funciona perfecto, pero quito alguno de estos para poner el opa2604 y no se oye nada de nada, tengo el pre funcionando con un par de lm3886 uno por lado. 
Alguna idea de que podra ser el que no se oiga cuando pongo el opa2604? por que que tan caro que me salio y para que no funcione 

el pre lo alimento con -+ 15 volts 
los lm con +- 36volts

Soy de mexico y los opamps los compre en AG electronica, saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310

Realmente quiero rescatar este amplificador no es que lo he hecho pero me ha dejado sin palabras la simulacion con respecto a su salida 

En plena carga de 8  Ω, entregando su maxima potencia (Con corrientes parejisimas) , y a alta frecuencia el THD no a pasa del 0.08 % 

En cualquier momento empiezo 

Saludos y gracias mariano por el AMPLIFICADOR !!!!!!

Subo la foto para quienes no tiene el multi sim (el simulador) y noten que no es solo la potencia (UUUUhhhhh 1000 WATTS de potenciaa que maquinaa)


----------



## fas0

mnicolau dijo:


> Les dejo la fuente de alimentación para amplificador y pre, con  18800[uF] de filtrado por rama. Está pensado para armar en una placa estándar de 10x10[cm].
> 
> Y para aquellos que se animen, se arman una de estas.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
> 
> Saludos



hola, revisando un poco el foro me encontré con esta fuente, me sirve para alimentar un stk4241V? me vendria al pelo para alimentar tambien un pre.. y bueno, se ve tentador.
el datasheet del stk sugiere la siguiente fuente 







muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> Saludos y gracias mariano por el AMPLIFICADOR !!!!!!



De nada!
Así es... las prestaciones del amplificador son excelentes y con potencia de sobra 

fas0, claro que te sirve esa SMPS, ya la han armado muchas personas para alimentar sus amplificadores. Cualquier duda al respecto en el thread correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## fas0

perdon cité mal, yo me refería a la fuente, la de 18800uf por rama que publicaste 

Ver el archivo adjunto 36530 

tengo el ampli ese, pero me está costando el tema de la fuente... y justo me encontré con esa que publicaste, pensé que tal vez podria funcionar para alimentar al STK4241V que mencioné en el post anterior.

muchas gracias.

pd: la smps la tengo en stanby por ahora.


----------



## mnicolau

También te sirve esa. 
Está sobredimensionada... podés utilizar menor capacidad que la indicada ahí y obtener los mismos resultados gastando menos $$.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, les dejo un PCB que modifiqué en su momento, para utilizar los reemplazos comentados de los TRs. 

NO fue probado y no tengo pensado hacerlo tampoco, así que si alguien tiene pensado armarlo, revíselo primero y cualquier error se corrige.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

para el que le intereze dejo los componentes del pre hifi rotel que se ve muy lindo, ya hice el pcb pero tengo que comprar las cosas.
capacitores

9x    10uf
9x    100nf
2x    4.7nf
2x    1.5nf
2x    220pf
2x    47pf

resistencias

6x   470 ohms
6x   1.5k
6x   2.2k
2x   2.7k
2x   15k
2x   22k
8x   100k

potenciometros

1x   25k lineal o logaritmico
2x   20k lineales

ics
1x tl 072 
1x  ne5532

3x bornera chica triple


----------



## scarecrow86

Hola arme estre pre Rotel y anda de maravillas, lo que quisiera saber es que valores debo retocar para que suene un poco mas grave porque para los agudos anda de maravilla pero no tiene mucha variedad la parte de graves, mucho del tema no lo se por eso pido ayuda.

Gracias =)


----------



## osk_rin

tengo unos pares de transistores 2sa1943 y 2sc5200 ya he revisado las hojas de datos de los transistores 2sd1047 y 2sb817 que son los que originalmente trae consigo el rotel, y a mi parecer son perfectamente compatibles, estoy en lo correcto? 
¿puedo usar sin problemas los 2sa1943 y 2sc5200? son con los que cuento actualmente

saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Los puedes usar sin problemas, incluso son mas potentes que los originales, tienen mas margen de seguridad si lo vas a utilizar a 4Ω o con mas voltaje. Pero cuidado con los falsos, que de ese transistor abundan. Pon alguna foto que se vea bien las nomenclaturas si no estas seguro. 
Saludos


----------



## fas0

tengo una duda con respecto a la fuente, los BD139/140... ¿se pueden usar sin disipador?

y otra que tengo es... voy a probar la fuente *sola *para ver si tira las tensiones correspondientes, mi duda es... ¿como descargo después la fuente? (por si hay algun problema y tenga que cambiar componentes) hice otra y me tiró un par de chispas y bueno, no fue bien ahi jaja.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Armandorf

fas0 dijo:


> tengo una duda con respecto a la fuente, los BD139/140... ¿se pueden usar sin disipador?
> 
> y otra que tengo es... voy a probar la fuente *sola *para ver si tira las tensiones correspondientes, mi duda es... ¿como descargo después la fuente? (por si hay algun problema y tenga que cambiar componentes) hice otra y me tiró un par de chispas y bueno, no fue bien ahi jaja.
> 
> muchas gracias.



para descargar usa una resistencia grande de las ceramicas(o algo que consuma, una lamparita) o sino podes poner las ramas en corto y chispas de por medio, pero yo creo que no debe ser bueno para los capacitores.

para los bd139 si son reemplazo del d600k y el 631 del pcb,  yo use unos reemplazos de toshiba que ni se calientan, asi que no se.
con cuanto lo estas alimentando?


----------



## osk_rin

quercus10 dijo:


> Los puedes usar sin problemas, incluso son mas potentes que los originales, tienen mas margen de seguridad si lo vas a utilizar a 4Ω o con mas voltaje. Pero cuidado con los falsos, que de ese transistor abundan. Pon alguna foto que se vea bien las nomenclaturas si no estas seguro.
> Saludos



muchisimas gracias por la respuesta y pido una disculpa por la demora aqui adjunto fotos de los transistores, que por cierto fueron regalados jaja, hace unas semanas arregle un amplificador europower no recuerdo el modelo, que tenia unas cosillas quemadas, y mi patron me hizo cambiar todos los transistores de salida, le comente que estaban bien y me dijo que decomoquiera los cambiara y un tiempo despues los vi rodando por ahi y le dije que me los regalara y me dijo que si  asi es que me salieron gratiss!!! 


supongo que son originales, ustedes que opinan???


----------



## Quercus

Son iguales que los mios, y los mios son originales comprobados por el tornillo de banco; asi que, si estan bien, adelante con ellos.


Saludos


----------



## fas0

Armandorf dijo:


> para descargar usa una resistencia grande de las ceramicas(o algo que consuma, una lamparita) o sino podes poner las ramas en corto y chispas de por medio, pero yo creo que no debe ser bueno para los capacitores.
> 
> para los bd139 si son reemplazo del d600k y el 631 del pcb,  yo use unos reemplazos de toshiba que ni se calientan, asi que no se.
> con cuanto lo estas alimentando?



Armando, gracias... si, estaba pensando el alguna resistencia tipo las de 5w, pero bueno... pregunté por si habia alguna otra manera mas rápida. ponerlas en corto no es opción directamente... menos las de 4700uf/63v, ya con poca carga hacen unas lindas chispas 

con respecto a la lampara, adjunto una imagen para ver si es como decis... ¿es asi?. perdon, algunas veces me ayudan los dibujitos jaja



los bd139/140 los consegui sin problema, por ende no estoy usando reemplazos. lo estoy por alimentar con un transformador *35+35 6A*. pregunté porque son muy chiquitos los agujeros del TR para que pase el tornillo, tengo miedo que haga un corto. las arandelitas plasticas blancas que se suelen utilizar no entran.

bueno gracias nuevamente


----------



## Armandorf

fas0 dijo:


> Armando, gracias... si, estaba pensando el alguna resistencia tipo las de 5w, pero bueno... pregunté por si habia alguna otra manera mas rápida. ponerlas en corto no es opción directamente... menos las de 4700uf/63v, ya con poca carga hacen unas lindas chispas
> 
> con respecto a la lampara, adjunto una imagen para ver si es como decis... ¿es asi?. perdon, algunas veces me ayudan los dibujitos jaja
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66220
> 
> los bd139/140 los consegui sin problema, por ende no estoy usando reemplazos. lo estoy por alimentar con un transformador *35+35 6A*. pregunté porque son muy chiquitos los agujeros del TR para que pase el tornillo, tengo miedo que haga un corto. las arandelitas plasticas blancas que se suelen utilizar no entran.
> 
> bueno gracias nuevamente


si.tambien descarga desede + y -  a GND. 
finalmente verifica que no te de voltaje entre las ramas ni gnd y listo

es to220 el encapsulado? hay tornillos que entran bien como los de los gabinetes de pc, no se que tamaño son. creeeo que 6 mm pasan bien

dale una vuelta de cinta aisladora o termocontraible al tornillito.
creo que tiene que haber del tamaño si no comparten disipador podes no poner nada. eso si que despues no se toquen los disipadores

esos dos transitores van con un zener es un regulador armado con bd 139/40?
saludos


----------



## fas0

si mal no busqué, san google indica que es *to126* http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag113.html

le voy a poner termocontraible y listo, con eso lo resuelvo. si, son dos diodos 1N4744A. es para un pre. la fuente la publicó Mariano en el post 293 de este mismo thread
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/330962/ _
ahi tenés el pcb, esquema, etc en un .rar

saludosArmando, y gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Tengan en cuenta que esa placa está bastante sobre-dimensionada. Si van a armar un estéreo de este amplificador, pueden reducir a la mitad los valores de capacidad y puente rectificador que están mencionados.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

una pregunta hice el ampli y por alguna razon en vez de tener milivolt tengo 40 volt mas o menos en la salida (ground) (sp+)

cuando compre los componentes me dieron algunos remplazos puede ser este el problema, lo que me dieron fue
en vez de A1016 me dieron A970
en vez de B631 me dieron BD140
y en vez de D600 me dieron BD139
estos son correctos o puede venir por ahi el problema?
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Primero que nada, con esos reemplazos debes de verificar que la disposición de pines sea correcta conforme a la hoja de datos del reemplazo en cuestión.
Y segunda, si la distribución de pines cambia, debes de tener cuidado de respetarla al colocar el remplazo. Tu problema se trata de transistores mal colocados (Un NPN en lugar de un PNP) o falsos con los pines revueltos.

Una mirada a la PCB por pistas en corto o residuos de soldadura también es bueno.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Lo que te ha dicho tacatomon es un buen consejo, aparte de eso, si traen los pines como debe, son compatibles 100%, midelos haber si tienen las patas donde tienen que estar, _este_ circuito es muy práctico para eso y para ver si están en buen estado.

  Saludos





			
				comando69 dijo:
			
		

> cuando compre los componentes me dieron algunos remplazos puede ser este el problema, lo que me dieron fue
> en vez de A1016 me dieron A970
> en vez de B631 me dieron BD140
> y en vez de D600 me dieron BD139
> estos son correctos o puede venir por ahi el problema?
> saludos


----------



## comando69

bueno me fije todos los transistores que estubieran bien, ni pista cortada ni pegadas,saque todos los transistores y los comprobe con el tester en modo diodo el tema que ahora el voltaje baja a 30v y se mantiene y el D1047 calienta mucho, alguna idea de que puede ser?

estuve leyendo puede ser que al solo calentar el d1047 el  otro transistor de salida el B(no me acuerdo los numeros) este roto?
el tema que me preocupa es la cantidad de calor que emite el D1047 porque lo enganche al disipador con una pinza de plastico esas que hacen presio y se me fundio un poco


----------



## comando69

bueno despues de comprar las cosas 2 veces y armar el ampli 3 veces, como no tenia ni las pistas unidas ni transistores dados vuelta ni nada por el estilo, armandorf me dijo que podian ser componentes truchos y entonces como lei que alguien compro en electronica liniers y le anduvo, fui ahi y compre todo. Resulta que algo trucho tenia por que el ampli arranco al toque, el tema es que tiene mucho ruido sin tocar la ficha ni nada, alguien sabe que puede ser?
ademas tengo otra consulta puede ser que este amplificador usando otro pre (el que quiero usar yo es las salidas rca de un estereo pioneer) y este pre no tenga la suficiente fuerza para mover el amplificador??

bueno aca va un video del conjunto, todavia le hace falta un buen chasis
como veran la distorsion es gigante y la prueba del arroz lo comprueba


----------



## comando69

una consulta mas se puede conectar el ampli a tu pre y el pre por medio de rca a el estereo del auto???


----------



## mnicolau

Vamos por partes... 

1º Hiciste la puesta en marcha del amplificador como corresponde? Regulando bias y demás.
2º El amplificador sólo (sin pre), con la señal de audio conectada directamente, funciona correctamente? O también distorsiona?

Una vez que el amplificador funcione OK, limpio de ruidos, se pasa a probar el preamplificador.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

puse el preset al minimo y conecte el ampli cuando vi que salia milivolt en la salida del parlante y del pre conecte un parlante y puse los dedos donde va el pre hasta escuchar la distorsion. cuando conecto la salida del pre a un minicomponente se escucha perfecto sarpada la diferencia de volumen que se le puede dar, pero cuando conecto la salida del pre a el estereo del coche se escucha muy bajito como si fuera un auricular puesto al maximo y queria saber si se puede conectar el pre que hiciste vos a la salida rca del estereo del auto?? talvez no anda porque le falta mas preamplificacion o algo puede ser??

pd: cuando entienda mas lo de puesta en marcha de fogonazo voy a tenerlo en cuenta pero para empezar no consegui la lamparita y bueno me cuesta entender el resto


----------



## ernestogn

"la salida del pre a un minicomponente "?
no sera la entrada del amplificador?
si no haces lo de "la puesta en marcha " quemas algo seguro en cualquier momento.

si no conseguís un foco común , pregunta por un alogena de poca potencia


----------



## comando69

osea en el ampli tenes la entrada de alimentacion, la salida del parlante y la entrada del pre, bueno como no hice el pre conecte la entrada del pre a el lugar donde va conectado el parlante del minicomponente, estoy teniendo suerte por ahora, porque tengo todo conectado a la pc hace media hora y el ampli no calienta ni nada (estoy con poco volumen debe ser por eso)


----------



## Diego German

Esa puede ser la razon por la que el amplificador no funciona bien, no conectes la entrada del amplificador a la salida del parlante de tu minicomponente ! conecta a la salida de auriculares de tu minicomponente o a la computadora directamente  

saludos...


----------



## comando69

y el pre??
osea lo conecte para problarlo y funciona perfecto pero el problema es que lo quiero meter en el auto y cuando lo conecto a la salida rca del estereo(como se haria con una potencia comercial) se escucha muy bajito y lo que quiero saber es si hago el preamplificador de mariano y lo conecto a las rca se escuchara mas fuerte o es al pedo? por que segun tengo entendido la señal de las rca ya viene preamplificadas ?¿¿?!


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo comando porque te estás equivocando con el ampli y lo único que vas a lograr es seguir gastando $$.

La puesta en marcha no es algo opcional... es *fundamental *hacerlo correctamente. Esos milivolt que comentás no se miden en la salida, sino en las resistencias de 5[W]. Prestá mucha atención ahí y hacelo como corresponde, es lo primero que tenés que hacer y no pasar de ahí hasta tenerlo calibrado.

Segundo, no podés conectar un ampli a la salida de parlantes del minicomponente. Utilizá una salida de línea o de auriculares.

Tercero, habría que ver las especificaciones de las salidas RCA de tu estéreo. Si se escuchan bajo les tendrás que armar un preamplificador.

Saludos


----------



## comando69

en este instante voy a hacer eso de medir las resistencias, adjunto una foto del manual del stereo, la verdad no se como tiene que ser el pre para este stereo
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/stereoe.png/





ajuste el preset y obtengo 4mv en una resistencia y 7 en la otra


----------



## mnicolau

Respetá todos los valores que están en el PCB que están correctos.

Ah y en lo posible *eviten *los capacitores cerámicos comunes (como los que ven en las fotos del 1º post), compren cerámicos multicapa mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ok, ok... Entonces van tal cual lo dispusiste vos. 

En un principio pensé que sería mejor dos 5532 porque son de más calidad que el TL072... sinó tocará conseguir los OPA2604 y los OPA2134... 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> En un principio pensé que sería mejor dos 5532 porque *son de más calidad que el TL072*...


No veo cómo sea uno mejor que el otro, al menos no en un todo. Cada uno de esos tiene mejores características para distintos usos, pero ninguno de los dos es superior al otro hasta donde entiendo. 
¿En qué te basás para decir esto de que el 5532 es superior?.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Yo sabía que se venía una discusión sobre operacionales... Y precisamente con Cacho. 

En el datasheet del TL072 pude observar que la distorsión que tiene es del 0,01%, dato que no pude encontrar en el datasheet del NE5532... 

Lo que sí se, es que hasta hace un tiempo (ponele unos años) el 5532 era muy famoso y se usaba en equipos de alta fidelidad (hi-fi, hi-end)... pero hoy en día creo que hay mejores operacionales que esos...

La verdad es que estoy hablando por un concepto muy así por el aire, no puedo afirmar nada, sería mejor que lo aclares vos.


----------



## Holas

Tienen las mismas disposiciones de pines? avisen , así cambio el que tengo el el pre amplificador.


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> Tienen las mismas disposiciones de pines? avisen , así cambio el que tengo el el pre amplificador.



 Revisaste los datasheets??

Sip, son todos compatibles pin a pin.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Ok, clarísimo.
Entonces por favor no asegures cosas que podrían confundir a quien las lee sin una base de la que sostenerse, porque inducís a errores.

Cada uno de esos dos operacioneles es mejor que el otro en algunos aspectos, pero ninguno de los dos es superior al otro en un todo. De hecho, se suelen usar ambos en los circuitos, según la función que se les pide (en la que son mejores).

Saludos


----------



## Chester019

Buenas tardes, antes de todo pido disculpas por la pregunta tonta que voy a hacer, ya que quiero embarcarme en hacer este ampli.
y el tema es que no la tengo bien clara con el tema de los transitores y no entiendo demasiado la nomenclatura.
Ahora si, la pregunta es:
En el esquema que esta en un pfd, donde se muestra la placa con la disposicion de los elementos, en donde van los transitores aparecen nombres como:
-Q619 D1047
-Q615 D600k

Fijandome en la lista de elementos encuentro los modelos:

Q619------------>2sb631
Q615------------>2sd600

pero las ultimas 5 letras/numeros que significan? (ej: q619 D1047)

Desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso en rojo, es el modelo en cuestión del Transistor.

Saludos!


----------



## comando69

osea yo tengo el pre con la smps y funciona tengo 12v y acabo de armar todo de vuelta y sigue sin andar

ahora resulta que el con el pre enchufado y todo se escucha pero se escucha muy bajito

segui probando y si le hago un bypass al potenciometro del volumen funciona bien por que sera?? medi el potenciometro con el tester y regula bien

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/prei.png/


----------



## Tavo

Comando, por las dudas te aconsejo que cambies el pote, no cuesta nada en relación al equipo y quizá encuentres la solución ahí. Quizá midiéndolo con el téster funciona, pero con audio pasando en sus entrañas se porta mal... 

Saludos.


----------



## comando69

acabo de cambiar de vuelta el pote por el que estaba al lado y funciona  gracias tavo, lo que es raro es que el pote que le habia puesto era 0km y raro que no andara y mas raro es que se rompa eso por un corto o no??¡¿






el amplificador a 4ohms que potencia tiene??


----------



## crimson

Hola comando69 ¿por casualidad tiene el eje de plástico azul? porque de esos son más los que fallan que los que andan. Decí que en la casa de electrónica que voy me los cambian, soy cliente viejo, pero te da bronca, tenés todo armado, pusiste todo nuevo y tenés que andar cambiando cosas...    Saludos C


----------



## comando69

si exactamente esos de de eje azul, ensima fui a electronica liniers y me compre todo por 30 mangos y despues aca a la vuelta de casa 3 potes solos 30 mangos los chorros me cobraron


----------



## Chester019

Buenas noches, quisiera hacer una consulta, estuve leyendo gran parte del post, pero no encontre nadie que diga mas o menos con que parlantes esta utilizando el amplificador. 
 Estoy por arrancar a realizar el amplificador, pero quisiera saber antes que parlantes podría comprarles, y si realmente me serviria, mi idea era armar uno potente como para usarse en fiestas pequeñas (de salones no muy grandes), pero vi este y me parecio que capaz sirve para lo que pretendo, el tema es conseguir un woofer como la gente de 4 ohmns, (si alguno sabe alguno de fabricacion nacional como la gente que me tire el dato), ya que con parlantes de 8, me baja demasiado la potencia. 

 Otra duda, el capacitor de 0.1 uF 100v  plastic film, con que lo puedo reemplazar? ( no lo consigo x ningun lado)

P.D: Alguno sabe algun link de algun amplificador mas potente pero que este bien explicado (no solo el circuito), me falta un toke de experiencia todavia.

Muchas gracias!, muy bueno el post


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jason, a cuales 3 casas te referís?

Yo desde hace un tiempo compro afuera. Acá en Sta Fe compro componentes que me falten en el momento, voy primero a SDS (ahí compro los potenciómetros, son modelos comunes y baratos, nunca tuve problemas) y de ahí voy hasta Radio Futuro para aquellas cosas que no consigo en SDS (ellos tienen buena variedad de potes, pero bastante salados). Por lo gral no me muevo de esas 2 casas. Rara vez fui a Zaffaroni y conseguí componentes que no encontraba en otro lado, pero bastante caro todo y no se si sigue abierta.

Chester, no me parece el amplificador indicado para fiestas. Hay otro otro Rotel publicado en el foro, es de mayor potencia y sería más conveniente. También tenés una gran cantidad de amplificadores publicados de potencias similares.

Saludos


----------



## jasonxdied

Hola mariano me referia a Santa fe Radio, Radio futuro, y Zaffaroni, de las cuales me quedo con radio futuro, pero casi nunca consigo potes con eje metalico, y muy caros. A SDS no la conocia, voy a ver si alli consigo los potes para el preamplificador. ¿En que casa de afuera compras? te referis a buenos aires? hay alguna que hagan envios al interior?
Saludos y gracias por el dato!


----------



## mnicolau

De nada! Andá a SDS entonces (La Rioja esq Saavedra). Ahí tenés mejores precios (bastante diferencia en algunas cosas), el único problema es que su stock y variedad es algo reducida, por eso voy primero ahí y luego sigo con lo que no pude conseguir.

Los potes de eje metálico estaban unos 3$ mono y 4.5$ estéreo. 

Afuera suelo comprar en Elemon y SYC por lo general, también en Liniers y Elko pero en menor medida. Todas en Bs As y realizan envíos al interior.

Saludos!


----------



## jasonxdied

Mariano, te molesto de nuevo, ¿donde conseguiste el NE5532 del previo?, aca en santa fe me queda preguntar en zaffaroni, igual dudo que lo tenga, o me roban seguro.
Saludos

Edit: ya lo consegui en zaffaroni! , saludos!


----------



## renanvinicius

pregunta estúpida a estas alturas. el d600k debe estar en el disipador?(estoy confeccionando el disipador desde 0 para hacerlo mas bonito) i otra con los transistores del diagrama llega estables a 4 ohm?(eso seria para que el amplificador pudiera elegir entre 2 canales o 1 i este ponerlo en puente)


----------



## mnicolau

Así es... Q613 va adherido al disipador.

Jason, cuánto dolió el IC en Zaffaroni? A ese opamp lo había encargado afuera. Igualmente podés utilizar TL072 para ambos.

Saludos


----------



## renanvinicius

mnicolau thx
me respongo a mi mismo que para 4 oh tendria que poner otro par de transistor a la salida lo veo muy justo en el SOA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

renanvinicius dijo:


> mnicolau thx
> me respongo a mi mismo que para 4 oh tendria que poner otro par de transistor a la salida lo veo muy justo en el SOA


Ese ampli no funciona a 4Ω ni soporta entregar más de 40W. Termina volando la etapa de salida en poco tiempo...


----------



## jonitoo29

Hola mnicolau! perdon por preguntar tan tarde, no quiero ocacionarte molestias! pero me interesa mucho este ampli! mira! yo tengo un trafo de punto medio que me entrega en alterna (osea rin rectificar) 34v + 34v , no se cuanta corriente es capas de entregar ya que no lo he medido! pero por las dimenciones del trafo y por la seccion del alambre de cobre de la segunda bobina no creo que entregue mas de 3A...queria preguntarte si con esa corriente es capas de alimentar el amplificador si sobrecalentar ni sobreexigir el trafo! gracias de antemano! un saludo!


----------



## AJL

Hola, bueno vengo a contar lo que me paso con este ampli: 
Lo tuve armado y funcionando con ±28vdc a 4ohm sin problemas durante un tiempo, y después tuve que cambiar el trafo, por uno que me da ±42vdc a 6A. La cuestión es que como leí (leí todo el tema) que no había que hacerle ninguna modificación y podía alimentarse hasta ±45vdc, hice el cambio, ajuste el bias y el foco encendía y después quedaba suave. 

El problema es que al sacar el foco, anduvo perfectamente durante un minuto y después saltaron los 2 fusibles de la alimentación. Resultado: TIP35c y TIP36c (originales) y los dos BD139 quemados. 
Cambiando todo lo quemado pruebo otra vez con la lampara en serie, ajusto el bias, todo perfecto; saco la lampara en serie y al minuto de funcionamiento LO MISMO QUE ANTES, TIP35 y TIP36 QUEMADOS 

No se que podrá estar pasando porque estaba todo perfecto, si alguien me puede tirar una idea seria buenísimo! Me da miedo seguir gastando plata y que me siga quemando transistores!! 

Esta armado con MPSA92, MPSA42, BD139, BD140, TIP35c y TIP36c 

Saludos  y gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este amplificador NO FUNCIONA CON TENSIONES TAN ALTAS!!, por que el SOA de los transistores originales (y peor aún los que has usado) no soportan este modo de operación.
Por otra parte, los BD que has usado SOPORTAN SOLO 80 VOLTS!!!! o no has leído el datasheet? :enfadado: :enfadado: y vos le estás metiendo 84V (suponiendo que sea cierto lo que decís y la tensión no sea en realidad mas alta) y por eso los estás volando en operación estática. Y ni hablemos del ajuste de la polarización estática... .
Nunca te has preguntado por que con la lámpara en serie no volaban y cuando la quitabas si sucedía?????

Todo esto ya se ha tratado en el tema y en el foro, y hay un comentario mío que habla sobre lo mismo, de lo que deduzco que NO leíste "todo" tal como decís.


----------



## AJL

Si leí todo, y también leí tus comentarios al respecto, pero al no ver ninguna experiencia negativa, y al leer también que mariano decía que se podía alimentar así como esta con +-45v, probé de ponerlo en funcionamiento, como hicieron varios con éxito. 

También me olvide de aclarar que la segunda vez usé 2sD600K y 2sB631K que aguantan 120VCE y pasó exactamente lo mismo que antes.

Y no creo que sean tensiones TAN altas, solo 2V más por rama, que pueden estar dentro del porcentaje de variacion de la tensión de línea tranquilamente, y no creo que el ampli marca ROTEL vuele por solo 2V más en la tensión de alimentacion!

Gracias por la ayuda, si se les ocurre otra cosa estaría agradecido!


----------



## cantoni11

ezavalla dijo:


> Este amplificador NO FUNCIONA CON TENSIONES TAN ALTAS!!, por que el SOA de los transistores originales (y peor aún los que has usado) no soportan este modo de operación.
> Por otra parte, los BD que has usado SOPORTAN SOLO 80 VOLTS!!!! o no has leído el datasheet? :enfadado: :enfadado: y vos le estás metiendo 84V (suponiendo que sea cierto lo que decís y la tensión no sea en realidad mas alta) y por eso los estás volando en operación estática. Y ni hablemos del ajuste de la polarización estática... .
> Nunca te has preguntado por que con la lámpara en serie no volaban y cuando la quitabas si sucedía?????
> 
> Todo esto ya se ha tratado en el tema y en el foro, y hay un comentario mío que habla sobre lo mismo, de lo que deduzco que NO leíste "todo" tal como decís.



Ezavalla ,por tus comentario se nota sabes mucho del tema , podrias colaborar con las modificaciones necesarias para que este amplificador sea posible en su correcto  funcionamiemto,te comento yo solo tengo conocimientos muy basicos ,un simple hobbista ,te manso saludos y agradecimientos desde ya


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Ezavalla ,por tus comentario se nota sabes mucho del tema , podrias colaborar con las modificaciones necesarias para que este amplificador sea posible en su correcto  funcionamiemto


Gracias por tu apreciación, pero no puedo colaborar con eso por que necesitaría un rediseño del amplificador.. cosa que no voy a hacer ya que en el foro hay muchos amplificadores, incluyendo otro modelo de Rotel, que pueden manejar potencias mas altas sin ningún problema.

Te aconsejo que uses el buscador para encontrarlos.


----------



## cantoni11

HOla gente,logre hacer andar unas de los canales ,el sonido es muy bueno en medios y agudos ,los graves tienen poca presencia (talvez algo este mal en mi placa).Alimente la placa con 38+38 volt y la verdad ; no se si algo estara mal porque eroga poca potencia ,comparando con mi amplificado JVC de 45+45 watt rms no suena ni la mitad ;usando la misma fuente (o sea estaria por los 20 vatios).De los transistores ,el q611 (KSP42) calienta mucho y los de salidas 
calientan poco ,los BD tambien calienta poco.A la salida conecte un bafles 12" tecnich de 8 ohmios .lUse los sgtes TR

ksp92
ksp42
bd39
bd40
tip35c
tip36c

Por favor alguien me ayude ,la otra placa luego de hacer la prueba del foco todo bien ,pero cuando le mando señal de audio distorsiona,cambie todos los Tr y nada ,revise una y otra vez ,todo esta bien .No se que pueda ser.El tema del Bias ,tengo un tester viejo de aguja y no tiene escala de milivoltios ,pero se de miliamperes ,asi lo pongo en serie en el colector del tip35 y regulo la corriente en 18 mlamperes,saludos y gracias desde ya

pd:el q611 ---ksp42 lo cambie por uno nuevo y siguel calemtando igual
 la fuente de sonido es un reproductor de DVd .la salida de este la conecto a un equalizador pionner ,y de l asalida de este al amplificador ,no uso pre porque esta roto el de mi amplificador .Podra ser esto la poca potencia del rotel??? pero a mi amplficador lo excito de la misma forma y suena el doble..
Nicolau ayuda please ,je ,vos la tenes clara!!!!!


----------



## cantoni11

cantoni11 dijo:


> HOla gente,logre hacer andar unas de los canales ,el sonido es muy bueno en medios y agudos ,los graves tienen poca presencia (talvez algo este mal en mi placa).Alimente la placa con 38+38 volt y la verdad ; no se si algo estara mal porque eroga poca potencia ,comparando con mi amplificado JVC de 45+45 watt rms no suena ni la mitad ;usando la misma fuente (o sea estaria por los 20 vatios).De los transistores ,el q611 (KSP42) calienta mucho y los de salidas
> calientan poco ,los BD tambien calienta poco.A la salida conecte un bafles 12" tecnich de 8 ohmios .lUse los sgtes TR
> 
> ksp92
> ksp42
> bd39
> bd40
> tip35c
> tip36c
> 
> Por favor alguien me ayude ,la otra placa luego de hacer la prueba del foco todo bien ,pero cuando le mando señal de audio distorsiona,cambie todos los Tr y nada ,revise una y otra vez ,todo esta bien .No se que pueda ser.El tema del Bias ,tengo un tester viejo de aguja y no tiene escala de milivoltios ,pero se de miliamperes ,asi lo pongo en serie en el colector del tip35 y regulo la corriente en 18 mlamperes,saludos y gracias desde ya
> 
> pd:el q611 ---ksp42 lo cambie por uno nuevo y siguel calemtando igual
> la fuente de sonido es un reproductor de DVd .la salida de este la conecto a un equalizador pionner ,y de l asalida de este al amplificador ,no uso pre porque esta roto el de mi amplificador .Podra ser esto la poca potencia del rotel??? pero a mi amplficador lo excito de la misma forma y suena el doble..
> Nicolau ayuda please ,je ,vos la tenes clara!!!!!



ACLARO: primero pido disculpas al autor del proyecto , Nicolau ;porque SI FUNCIONA!!! y te doy las gracias .Pasa que por el entusiasmo de probar siempre algo se  hace mal en el camino,un datos a tener en cuenta es que el amplificador no funciona en 4 ohnmio(com ya se dijo en varias oprtunidades) esto quema los TR y por consiguiente los parlantes ,si funciona en 8 ohnmios y muy bien ,el PRE lo arme y funciono desde la primera vez sin problema alguno.Probe con ne5532 y tl072 ,como nico dice y suena muy bien ,probe con dos TL072 y me parece que suena mejor (mejores agudos mejores graves ,alguien que confirme esto si es asi) quiero probar poniendo dos ne5532 ,pero tengo solo uno ,cuando consiga el otro comento.Lo del amplificador que no sonaba los 40 watt se debia que le inyectaba una señal pobre ,con el pre es otra cosa y realmente suena ,el amplificador se la banco bien y eso que no hice no bien la regulacion del bias porque no tengo un tester preciso ,los disipadores por fin calientan ,con el pre que le manda la tension necesaria para que suene ,saludos a todos y a nicolau


----------



## raulin1966

mnicolau dijo:


> Jaja gracias, armalo que no te vas a decepcionar...
> 
> Algunos reemplazos que podés usar:
> 
> 2SA1016 ----> 2SA941, 2SA970, 2SA992, 2SA1038, 2SA847, 2SA1123
> 2SC1941 ----> 2SC2631..32, 2SC3248, 2SD2030..31
> 2SB631  ----> BD 140, BD 231, BD 380, 2SA1184
> 
> Hay muchos realmente, esos me tiró el soft VRT, fijate si podés conseguirlos. Yo usé todos los que están en el esquema, salvo el 2SA1016 que justo se habían quedado sin stock, usé ahí 2SA1015, son de menor tensión pero sirven igual.
> 
> Saludos



Muy Buen aporte  el amplificador:
se ve sencillo pero no tiene repuestos para armar en Chile
solo se encontraron transistores 2SA1016 por el 2Sa1016K
y el BD140 por el 2SB631K
faltan:
2SD600
2SD1047
2SC1941
2SB817
los reemplazos alternativos que dieron no hay ninguno salvo los que les dije que encontre

Asi no se puede armar en Chile 
ojala alguien del foro de Chile que haga algun aporte de amplificador  armado en Chile hace poco y que funcione Y ESTEN LOS REPUESTOS o den alternativa donde comprarlos





mnicolau dijo:


> Jaja gracias, armalo que no te vas a decepcionar...
> 
> Algunos reemplazos que podés usar:
> 
> 2SA1016 ----> 2SA941, 2SA970, 2SA992, 2SA1038, 2SA847, 2SA1123
> 2SC1941 ----> 2SC2631..32, 2SC3248, 2SD2030..31
> 2SB631  ----> BD 140, BD 231, BD 380, 2SA1184
> 
> Hay muchos realmente, esos me tiró el soft VRT, fijate si podés conseguirlos. Yo usé todos los que están en el esquema, salvo el 2SA1016 que justo se habían quedado sin stock, usé ahí 2SA1015, son de menor tensión pero sirven igual.
> 
> Saludos




Se puede usar con parlantes de 6 Ohms que eran del equipo samsung Max-Vs720 que se me quemo y me quedaron los bafles





mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno como me es imposible comprar un amplificador de alta calidad, decidí armarme uno. Busqué el manual de servicio de un amplificador Rotel RA-02, aislé las etapas amplificadoras y pre-amplificadoras y armé el PCB. El resultado es un circuito barato (gasté más o menos unos 5U$S en el amplificador), compacto (7x7 [cm]) y de excelentes prestaciones. A este no lo usan sólo para el modelo RA-02, sino también para varios modelos más de amplificadores que ofrecen.
> 
> Pueden ver las especificaciones del mismo en el manual que adjunto. Muestra 40[W] con THD < 0.03% para una carga de 8[Ohm]. Según simulación en Multisim (adjunto también este archivo) se pueden alcanzar unos 85[W] con THD < 0.1% con lo cual es más que suficiente para mis necesidades. Subiendo la tensión a +-45[V] la potencia escala a unos 100[W] para misma THD. Es el primer ampli de este tipo que armo desde cero, cualquier consejo sobre el mismo es bienvenido.
> 
> Para la próxima subo el pre-amplificador, falta armarlo y probarlo.
> *PD:* Dejo el preamplificador que acompaña al ampli, también sacado del mismo esquema del RA-02 (y otros amplis más de la misma marca). Como podrán ver es bastante sencillo y compacto, y funciona excelente como era de esperar...
> 
> Unas fotos...
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1000937.jpg
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1000946.jpg
> 
> Y un video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STdaMNrqwcA
> 
> Finalmente, fotos del pre:
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1000967.jpg
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/P1000966.jpg



me parece buena la idea pero no hay repuestos en Chile
por ahi alguien dio una lista de reemplazos la lista mas larga es la de los 2Sc 1941
pero ninguno habia
posteo una lista de lo que hay en Chile a ver si sirve alguna de estas huevadas



LISTA DE TRANSISTORES 2SD EN CHILE
2SD200
2D299
2SD1426
2SD1455
2SD1455
2SD1577
2SD1629
2SD1650
2SD1876
2SD1880
2SD1910
2SD1207
2SD1406
2SD5703
2SD350
2SD414
2SD415
2SD428
2SD569
2SD692
2SD716
2SD788
2SD794
2SD809
2SD820
2SD822
2SD861
2SD869
2SD880
2SD898
2SD920
2SD966
2SD973
2SD1145
2SD1197
2SD1276
2SD1397
2SD1398

TRANSISTORES 2SB EN CHILE

2SB434
2SB435
2SB492
2SB514
2SB541
2SB562
2SB568
2SB598
2SB600
2SB643
2SB688
2SB714
2SB743
2SB861
2SB881

OJALA PUEDAN COLOCAR MAS REEMPLAZOS DEL 2SC1941
A VER SI HAY EN CHILE YA QUE LOS 2SB ES MAS LARGA LA LISTA
SIN EMBARGO NINGUNA DE LAS ALTERNATIVAS DADAS ESTA EN CHILE


----------



## raulin1966

mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno como me es imposible comprar un amplificador de alta calidad, decidí armarme uno. Busqué el manual de servicio de un amplificador Rotel RA-02, aislé las etapas amplificadoras y pre-amplificadoras y armé el PCB. ..............



SE PODRA ARMAR EN CHILE?

ESCACEZ DE REPUESTOS AQUI ADJUNTO UNA LISTA DE LO QUE HAY
FUENTE CASAROYAL  www.casaroyal.cl a ver si sirve algo ya que los reemplazos dados solo encontre 2 transistores si me pongo a ver uno a uno los datasheet voy a terminar quizas cuando  Neseitaba reparar un equipo  samsung MAX-Vs720 su integrado es el STK403-070 y no hay en ninguna parte y reemplazo  tampoco
es para un monotor de estudios de una radio Rural de pocos recursos


LISTA DE TRANSISTORES 2SD EN CHILE
2SD200
2D299
2SD1426
2SD1455
2SD1455
2SD1577
2SD1629
2SD1650
2SD1876
2SD1880
2SD1910
2SD1207
2SD1406
2SD5703
2SD350
2SD414
2SD415
2SD428
2SD569
2SD692
2SD716
2SD788
2SD794
2SD809
2SD820
2SD822
2SD861
2SD869
2SD880
2SD898
2SD920
2SD966
2SD973
2SD1145
2SD1197
2SD1276
2SD1397
2SD1398

TRANSISTORES 2SB EN CHILE

2SB434
2SB435
2SB492
2SB514
2SB541
2SB562
2SB568
2SB598
2SB600
2SB643
2SB688
2SB714
2SB743
2SB861
2SB881

OJALA PUEDAN COLOCAR MAS REEMPLAZOS DEL 2SC1941
A VER SI HAY EN CHILE YA QUE LOS 2SB ES MAS LARGA LA LISTA
SIN EMBARGO NINGUNA DE LAS ALTERNATIVAS DADAS ESTA EN CHILE


----------



## megasysfix

raulin1966 dijo:


> SE PODRA ARMAR EN CHILE?
> 
> ESCACEZ DE REPUESTOS AQUI ADJUNTO UNA LISTA DE LO QUE HAY
> FUENTE CASAROYAL  www.casaroyal.cl a ver si sirve algo ya que los reemplazos dados solo encontre 2 transistores si me pongo a ver uno a uno los datasheet voy a terminar quizas cuando  Neseitaba reparar un equipo  samsung MAX-Vs720 su integrado es el STK403-070 y no hay en ninguna parte y reemplazo  tampoco
> es para un monotor de estudios de una radio Rural de pocos recursos.........



Hola amigo, yo también soy de chile, usualmente cuando no encuentro ni el componente ni el reemplazo voy a victronics para pedirlos, ellos te lo importan directamente, si es que no lo encontraran hay varias alternativas, pero jamas te des por vencido, por que siempre habrá una solución, te dejo la pagina web de victronics para que veas. www.victronics.cl, saludos cordiales y suerte en el amplificador!!!!!!!

PD: y para el integrado STK te dejo lo siguiente http://www.cm2.cl/busqueda.php?b=STK403-070&btn=Buscar.


----------



## sebandoni

hola gente..hice el ampli, lo probé con osciloscopio y amplifica y funciona de 10, pero todo con la lampara puesta, hasta lo probé con sonido y parlante y todo y suena (medio despacio) pero al momento de hacer el ajuste de bias no pasa nada, no me aparece ningún voltaje. Probé como varios testers por si era eso, pero igual no tengo tensión en la resistencia de potencia (la de .22 ohm). probe con y sin lampara hacerlo pero igual no aparecen los 4 mV

Necesitaría ayuda lo antes posible porque tengo que presentarlo en la escuela para aprobar la practica 

Desde ya muchas gracias y mnicolau te felicito y te agradezco tu aporte


----------



## jghost

Gente, disculpas que me meta, quisiera consultar cuanto es el consumo aprox de el preamplificador como para ponerlo en un mixer que estoy haciendo, estee es un mixer de 4 entradas , calculo q a dos le voy a poner preamplificador, como quiero uno general digamos (no para mic unicamente) decidi hacer el del rotel, y quisiera saber que transformador le tendria que poner, ya que el de 1A 12v que tengo no se si me tira los dos PREAMPS, y los 0.3A que me debe gastar el mixer aprox mas un doble vumetro minimo.


----------



## tatajara

jghost dijo:


> Gente, disculpas que me meta, quisiera consultar cuanto es el consumo aprox de el preamplificador como para ponerlo en un mixer que estoy haciendo, estee es un mixer de 4 entradas , calculo q a dos le voy a poner preamplificador, como quiero uno general digamos (no para mic unicamente) decidi hacer el del rotel, y quisiera saber que transformador le tendria que poner, ya que el de 1A 12v que tengo no se si me tira los dos PREAMPS, y los 0.3A que me debe gastar el mixer aprox mas un doble vumetro minimo.



mira el pre deve andar entre los 0,5A y los 0,8A (500mA,800mA) mas de eso no creo, yo diria que con ese trafo te tiene que andar bien



> disculpas que me meta


por que disculpas por meterse si es un foro para compertir, aclarar sus didas y demas ¡¡¡ 
(siempre respetando las normas jejej)
saludos


----------



## aleve

bueno siempre leo miro ,soy técnico me gusta el armado de parlantes (con eso me pague otra carrera ,pero es otro tema )lo importante que me gusta el audio y tengo ganas de armas 5 de esta potencia para ponerlo con un procesador ROTEL que tengo sin usar ,la cuestión que le quiero poner un trafo toroidal ,el de 30+30 10A me pasaron 660 pesos , valdría la pena? por que sino al otro trafo lo armaría yo ....,ovbio que todo va a ir con fotos ,


----------



## mnicolau

aleve dijo:


> bueno siempre leo miro ,soy técnico me gusta el armado de parlantes (con eso me pague otra carrera ,pero es otro tema )lo importante que me gusta el audio y tengo ganas de armas 5 de esta potencia para ponerlo con un procesador ROTEL que tengo sin usar ,la cuestión que le quiero poner un trafo toroidal ,el de 30+30 10A me pasaron 660 pesos , valdría la pena? por que sino al otro trafo lo armaría yo ....,ovbio que todo va a ir con fotos ,



Hola, tené en cuenta que a esa plata le tenés que sumar el banco de rectificación y filtrado, que va a sumar una buena parte más. Es bastante salado gastar eso sólo en la alimentación.

Otra opción es armar una de estas (la de 800[W]):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Vas a gastar menos de la mitad y ya tenés la fuente completa.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los trafos toroidales tienen menor altura que los EI, e irradian menos flujo magnético, así que muy probablemente te convenga usarlo. El problema con un trafo como el que decís (600VA) es que vas a necesitar si o sí un sistema de soft-start por que tienen un consumo inicial extremadamente alto.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

mnicolau dijo:


> Chester, no me parece el amplificador indicado para fiestas. Hay otro otro Rotel publicado en el foro, es de mayor potencia y sería más conveniente. También tenés una gran cantidad de amplificadores publicados de potencias similares.
> 
> Saludos



Cual seria ese rotel?, podrias ser mas especifico?  podria ser de utilidad para amplificar los bajos de un sistema triamplificado que esta en etapa de diseño, que ademas se acompañaria de esta joya que para medios y agudos debe ser excelente, si eres tan amable podrias facilitarme un dato de como buscarlo por favor, muchas gracias.

Este post da gusto leerlo de principio a fin,  48 paginas que bien vale la pena sentarse a leer y sacar anotaciones, excelente Mnicolau! muchas gracias a todos por los buenos aportes 



Ya me respondi 

aqui el link para los que quieran inspeccionar el rotel de un poco mas de potencia

"https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-rotel-rb-1070-pcb-52144/"


----------



## blanko001

Quiero sacarle unos 60W aumentando un poco el voltaje pero tengo todos los capacitores (100pF, 150pF, 220pF, 330pF, 100nF) todos a 50V, y de poliéster. Tengo que aumentar los voltajes y cambiarlos a cerámicos?


----------



## dmgvenezuela

El voltaje de alimentacion de este circuito es cuando mucho +-45vdc Volts, yo dificulto que vayan a dar problemas, los puedes poner por 100V para que vayan sobrados pero me parece que es un gasto injustificado.

Te aconsejo que revises la simulacion que colgo mnicolau al principio del tema, y revises los voltajes que caen sobre esos capacitores para que estes aun mas seguro.


----------



## blanko001

Entre tanto buscar y rebuscar solo encontré un preset de 3K (302), (en mi ciudad están acabando las tiendas de electrónica para abrir tiendas de reparación de telefonía celular), Pienso que no hay problema siempre y cuando lo calibre a 1.1K (la mitad del original de 2.2K) y empezar a calibrar hasta lograr los 4mV en la resistencia de 0.22 en el Test Point. Si alguien me confirma un error en utilizar el de 3K, le agradezco de antemano. 

Además poco a poco iré ensayando algunos transisitores de reemplazo del 2SC1941 que es el más dificil de conseguir, luego publicaré cuales reemplazos funcionan sin inconvenientes. 
Saludos.

He probado el circuito con una fuente de +34 0 -34 [V] Utilizando los siguientes reemplazos:

2SA1015 (A1015), sustituto y de menor voltaje que 2SA1016
2SC2271 (C2271), en vez de 2SC1941
BD139, en vez de 2SD600K
BD140, en vez de 2SB631
2SB686, sustituto; de menor voltaje y amperaje que 2SB817

Nota: El único transistor exacto al diagrama fué el 2SD1047, que lo utilicé con el 2SB686.
El sonido realmente impecable, mañana probaré con más transistores y publicaré mas reemplazos funcionales.


----------



## juanchilp

Muchas gracias mariano por el preamplificador, suena de diez y cero ruido.
Una consulta lo estoy amplificando con un stk 4231V y con el pre-amplificador al girar muy despacito ya suena muy fuerte para la habitacion donde lo puse, puedo solucionar éste problema ¿ cambiando el potenciometro de 25k a uno de 100k lineal o mas valor aún para asi poder tener mayor recorrido y presicion  del volumen ? o ¿ voy a tener que bajar la ganancia del amplificador ? no tengo mucha idea pero me di maña y pude hacer andar todo  cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida , muchas gracias a todos


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro les haya servido 

Juan, yo bajaría la ganancia al amplificador... parecería estar demasiado alta. Subí el esquema que usaste para el ampli.

Blanko, muy buena info, esperamos los resultados de las próximas pruebas. 

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

gracias mariano por toda la ayuda, te adjunto el pdf del diseño con sus componentes, igualmente es el mismo que el del datasheet, lo saque de una pagina turca


----------



## blanko001

He probado los siguientes posibles reemplazos del 2SC1941, además concuerdan en los pines.
Fuente: +34 0 -34 V
2SC2271 (C2271) Sin inconvenientes
2SC3227 - KTC3227 (C3227) Sin inconvenientes
2SD1207 (D1207) Sin inconvenientes

Resta hacer más pruebas con otros reemplazos. Además también probaré con los transisitores de salida.


----------



## blanko001

Probado "posibles" reemplazos de 2SC1941 con Fuente: +34 0 -34 V
2SC1509 (C1509) Sin inconvenientes
2SC2235 (C2235) Sin inconvenientes

También los pines son correspondientes.


----------



## israelel

Perdonen si la pregunta es estupida pero.... se podria alimentar con 3 salidas de de una fuente de pc en serie? con salida de 5A, asi daria 36vdc.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

israelel dijo:


> Perdonen si la pregunta es estupida pero.... se podria alimentar con 3 salidas de de una fuente de pc en serie? con salida de 5A, asi daria 36vdc.
> 
> saludos.



*Nop,* esa seria de fuentes da unos 36Vcc y para el amplificador se necesitan *±* 40Vcc


----------



## blanko001

Foro: 
He concluido mis pruebas con el ánimo de tener más referencias de transistores como opción a utilizar en caso de no encontrar los transistores específicos. Siempre realicé las pruebas con un voltaje de ±34VDC, y una carga de (parlantes) de 8 Ohm y 6 Ohm, utilizando cada vez los pasos de la puesta en marcha descritos por el señor Fogonazo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Reemplazos funcionales PROBADOS del transistor 2SC1941 (también coinciden los pines):
2SC2271 (C2271)
2SC3227 (C3227)
2SC1509 (C1509)
2SC2235 (C2235)
2SD1207 (D1207)

Reemplazos funcionales PROBADOS de los transistores de potencia 2SD1047(NPN) y 2SB817(PNP) (también coinciden los pines):

2SD1047 (D1047) y 2SB817 (B817) "indicados en el diagrama"
2SD716 (D716) y 2SB686 (B686)
2SC2580 (C2580) Y 2SA1105 (A1105)
2SD895 (D895) Y 2SB775 (B775)
2SC2484 (C2484) Y 2SA1060 (A1060)

También experimenté combinaciones aleatorias de los anteriores mencionados y funcionaron todo el tiempo de prueba perfectamente (20 min por par de transistores a todo volumen), aun siendo de características diferentes; por ejemplo:

2SD1047 (D1047) y 2SB686 (B686)
2SD895 (D895) Y 2SA1060 (A1060)

Nota: Siempre revisar la hoja de datos de los transistores a utilizar con respecto a la fuente que utilizaremos y el consumo de corriente.
He dispuesto en paréntesis el nombre opcional estampado en los transistores, así se consiguen en algunas tiendas regulares de electrónica "donde no saben mucho de tansistores"  
Los transistores de desacople 2SA1016 fueron reemplazados por los 2SA1015 (de menor voltaje) pero para el diseño original funcionan perfectamente.

Adjunto imagenes del banco (desorden) de pruebas


----------



## Copi

Genial muchachos! Estuve recopilando todos los posibles reemplazos a estos locos transistores. Lo pongo acá por si a alguno le sirve.

Para el único que faltaría algún reemplazo es para el D1047. Si alguien sabe algún otro reemplazo, estaría copado ir completando la lista, no se, una idea  Ahí va:



C1941:  (TO-92)

C1509
C2235
C2271
C2631
C2632
C3227
C3248
D1207
D2030
D2031

A1016:  (TO-92)

A1015
A941
A970
A992
A1038
A847
A1123

B631:  (TO-126)

BD140
BD231
BD380
A1184

B817:  (TO-3PB / TO-247)

B686

D600K:  (TO-126)

BD139



Para la pareja 1047 y 618 creo que sirven estos:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/3/07hf89q3yiowqcs9f0qdez1zftwy.pdf
http://www.rlocman.ru/i/File/dat/Multicomp/Transistors_Bipolar_BJT_Single/BD249C.pdf

Son un poco mas grosos y compatibles pin a pin.


----------



## blanko001

> Para el único que faltaría algún reemplazo es para el D1047. Si alguien sabe algún otro reemplazo, estaría copado ir completando la lista, no se, una idea  Ahí va:



Los transistores que he probado no son exactamente iguales en características eléctricas al D1047, pero funcionarían sin problemas a ±40VDC:

2SD716 (D716) y 2SB686 (B686)
 2SC2580 (C2580) Y 2SA1105 (A1105)
 2SD895 (D895) Y 2SB775 (B775)
 2SC2484 (C2484) Y 2SA1060 (A1060) éste par es el de características más bajas: 80V 5A


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, he aqui el proyecto terminado por completo , muchas gracias a Mnicolau por publicar tal joya, el amplificador es muy muy bueno, funciona a la primera, al colocarle maxima ganancia en la entrada y con un parlante de 11 ohms se comporto bastante bien, no se escucha ni el mas minimo ruido de hum ni nada por el estilo, y eso que para probarlo ni siquiera lo monte en su correspondiente caja final. Para 11 ohms pude medir 30watts RMS antes del clipping con osciloscopio alimentandolo con +-45V, la corriente que pasa por las resistencias de 0,47ohms en mi caso es de 20ma, gracias a Fogonazo por el post para justar las etapas, se entiende perfecto 

En mi caso he utilizado los transistores d1047 y b817 para las salidas, los c2690 y a1142 y los a1015 y c1815, muchos de los cuales ya tenia de un antiguo proyecto de una pagina de construccion de videorockolas que lamentablemente no dio la ganancia que debia

Los disipadores se calientan bastante, puede ser una solucion ampliar los disipadores o refrigerarlos con algunos fan cooler, este amplificador trabaja calentito, con el parlante de 11 ohms ya calientan moderadamente, se que con fan cooler esa temperatura bajara muchisimo, ya eso depende de ustedes y del espacio de su caja.

Tratare de comprar un resistor de 8ohm de algunos 20 o 30 watts que me sirva para probar este rotel antes de colocarlo a los parlantes que llevara y asi medir los watts rms que da antes del clipping con 8ohms a la salida, ademas de medir cual plana es la respuesta a 20hz 30hz, 100hz, etc, etc, etc.  De seguro es muy muy plana, mis oidos no son los mejores pero por lo que pude escuchar suena excelente









Tambien pueden observar el preamplificador tambien posteado por Mnicolau que tambien esta de joya, utilice para culminarlo 2 TL082, todo lo demas es bastante facil de conseguir.

Para la fuente utilice diodos rectificadores de 6 amps ya que no tenia el puente integrado, ademas, si se puede reciclar, por que no hacerlo, tambien utilice 2 capacitores de 10000uf que tenia por alli, son costositos , yo no los compre porque los tenia  asi que contemplenlos en el presupuesto en caso de querer hacer fuente lineal, la fuente de 15volts para alimentar el preamplificador se monto con tip41c y tip42c, funciono perfecto pues son reemplazos de los bd140 y bd139 solo que con los pines voltiados

Espero que la informacion sea de ayuda para todo aquel que quiera realizar el proyecto, suena muy bonito, no puedo esperar para hacerle su caja y hacerle las protecciones correspondientes



hay una duda que se me ocurre ahora que estoy leyendo un poco sobre distorsiones por cruce. En mi caso el amplificador esta ajustado para que por mis resistencias de 0,47ohm circule una corriente de 20ma, o creo que un poco menos, lo ajuste asi para asegurarme de no hacerlo a un valor alto alto y proteger un poco el circuito  , ahora bien, si deseo subir la corriente a 30 o 40ma segun el rango recomendado por el compañero fogonazo en el post de ajustes de etapas de potencia, que puede pasar con el circuito aparte de un incremento en el calentamiento de los transistores de potencia, de antemano agradeceria su respuesta, es que tengo ganas de subirla pero no me atrevo antes de saber que podria pasar, no vaya a ser que funda la etapa


----------



## Maxfire

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Los disipadores se calientan bastante, puede ser una solucion ampliar los disipadores o refrigerarlos con algunos fan cooler, este amplificador trabaja calentito, con el parlante de 11 ohms ya calientan moderadamente, se que con fan cooler esa temperatura bajara muchisimo, ya eso depende de ustedes y del espacio de su caja.



Buen día 

El disipador para el amplificador no es el mas adecuado, Este  debe de abarcar los transistores de potencia junto con el BD139 para poder ajustar el bias, así como esta este montaje

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38710&d=1283289336

Saludos!!


----------



## blanko001

> El disipador para el amplificador no es el mas adecuado, Este debe de abarcar los transistores de potencia junto con el BD139 para poder ajustar el bias, así como esta este montaje



Justamente opinaría lo mismo! el BD139 debe estar en un mismo disipador con el par de transisitores de potencia... deben mantener temperaturas similares para que tengan comportamiento electrico similar. Como sabemos en el mundo de los conductores y semiconductores la conductividad varía dependiendo de la temperatura, no es un comportamiento lineal.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Ok, excelente!, muchas gracias por los consejos compañeros  siempre bienvenidos , algo de ello pense pero no pense que fuese algo tan critico, al principio habia colocado solo dos de estos disipadores abarcando con cada uno la salida de cada canal pero me parecieron que eran muy pocos, tratare entonces de montarlos en una lamina de aluminio que abarque todos los transistores y a ella colocare los disipadores, tenia pensado colocar 8 para una buena disipacion.

En cuanto a la corriente que pasa por las resistencias de salida, las grandes, en mi caso son de 0,47ohm, he pensado en ajustar esa corriente a 30 o 40ma, no habra ningun problema? que podria pasar aparte del calentamiento, es una duda que tengo desde que las empeze a ajustar, estara bien ese valor? si mal no recuerdo en el foro se proponen 18ma pero en el post de fogonazo se recomienda un valor de entre 20 y 40ma, hasta ahora tenia pensado en ajustarlas a 30ma como valor conservador.


----------



## Fogonazo

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> .....En cuanto a la corriente que pasa por las resistencias de salida, las grandes, en mi caso son de 0,47ohm, he pensado en ajustar esa corriente a 30 o 40ma, no habra ningun problema? que podria pasar aparte del calentamiento, es una duda que tengo desde que las empeze a ajustar, estara bien ese valor? si mal no recuerdo en el foro se proponen 18ma pero en el post de fogonazo se recomienda un valor de entre 20 y 40ma, hasta ahora tenia pensado en ajustarlas a 30ma como valor conservador.



No hay diferencia significativa entre ajustar a 30mA, solo un pequeño incremento de la temperatura.
Siempre que ajustes biass "Extrema precaución", puedes quemar la etapa de salida con un movimiento en falso del preset.


----------



## matijuarez

Hola gente, acabo de hacer este ampli..salio andando a la primera asique recomiendo probarlo
Mi inconveniente es el ajuste del bias, la verdad deje el preset a la mitad en un principio pero despues cuando lo quise ajustar(cortocircuitando la entrada de señal, sin parlante y con foco antes del trafo) me tope con un comportamiento extraño..a medida que giro el preset el voltaje aumenta hasta 1mV normalmente y despues de ese punto si sigo girando el voltaje aumenta muchisimo hasta algo de 130mV o mas(desconecte todo rapido porque no me gusto y prendio la lampara fuerte).
Despues de esto lo volvi a probar con sonido y anda bien pero me da mucho miedo porque calienta mucho,alguien tiene idea como hago para dejarle ese voltaje en los 4 mV sagrados?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Hola gente, acabo de hacer este ampli..salio andando a la primera asique recomiendo probarlo
> Mi inconveniente es el ajuste del bias, la verdad deje el preset a la mitad en un principio pero despues cuando lo quise ajustar(cortocircuitando la entrada de señal, sin parlante y con foco antes del trafo) me tope con un comportamiento extraño..a medida que giro el preset el voltaje aumenta hasta 1mV normalmente y despues de ese punto si sigo girando el voltaje aumenta muchisimo hasta algo de 130mV o mas(desconecte todo rapido porque no me gusto y prendio la lampara fuerte).
> Despues de esto lo volvi a probar con sonido y anda bien pero me da mucho miedo porque calienta mucho,alguien tiene idea como hago para dejarle ese voltaje en los 4 mV sagrados?



Verifica los valores de las resistencias de polarización del transistor que regula Vas, R617. R619 y VR601, si todo mide lo que debe, deja el preset en el punto inmediato anterior al que se dispara el consumo (Lo mas próximo que puedas).
En esta condición dejas el amplificador con la lámpara verificando si aumenta la temperatura o luminosidad de la lámpara.
Si todo va bien, retiras la lámpara y vuelves a dejar el amplificador encendido sin parlante y entrada en corto controlando la temperatura.
Si en aproximadamente 30' no registraste que se caliente, retiras el puente y te dedicas a escuchar música tomando cerveza.


----------



## blanko001

> Hola gente, acabo de hacer este ampli..salio andando a la primera asique recomiendo probarlo
> Mi inconveniente es el ajuste del bias, la verdad deje el preset a la mitad en un principio pero despues cuando lo quise ajustar(cortocircuitando la entrada de señal, sin parlante y con foco antes del trafo) me tope con un comportamiento extraño..a medida que giro el preset el voltaje aumenta hasta 1mV normalmente y despues de ese punto si sigo girando el voltaje aumenta muchisimo hasta algo de 130mV o mas(desconecte todo rapido porque no me gusto y prendio la lampara fuerte).
> Despues de esto lo volvi a probar con sonido y anda bien pero me da mucho miedo porque calienta mucho,alguien tiene idea como hago para dejarle ese voltaje en los 4 mV sagrados?



Como dice Fogonazo, revisa las resistencias, he visto resistores de cerámica (los blancos cuadrados) que difiere bastante la serigrafía con su valor real; pasale el ohmimetro a ver que tal.

No está de mas mencionar pero supongo que los tres transistores están sobre un mismo disipador con su respectivo aislante cada uno... también es bueno revisar que no exista conductividad eléctrica entre cada uno de los 3 transistores y el disipador. (solo es por estar seguro, de ser así tu ampli estaría frito y no es tu caso) Y como experiencia personal; compré 4 presets para éste proyecto (nunca está de mas comprar para tener a la mano) y cuando intentaba ajustar el bias se disparaban súbitamente los valores  Todo lo solucioné cambiando el preset (no sé porqué un preset nuevo y tenía esas fallas internas)


----------



## matijuarez

Acabo de verificar, una resistencia de 6k8 me marcaba 6k5 y el preset de 2k2 me marca 1k8 ..cambio esto y vuelvo a probar.
El preset afecta mucho si dejo ese?porque no tengo otro a mano


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Acabo de verificar, una resistencia de 6k8 me marcaba 6k5 y el preset de 2k2 me marca 1k8 ..cambio esto y vuelvo a probar.
> El preset afecta mucho si dejo ese?porque no tengo otro a mano



La resistencia está dentro de la tolerancia, cambia solo el preset, y su puedes coloca un multivuelta que te permite un control mucho mas preciso


----------



## matijuarez

Fogo no es de porfiado pero no tengo preset de 2k2..puedo poner una r de 400 ohm en serie con el que ya tengo o necesito cubrir todo el rango de 0-2200 ohm y no como el que pretendo cubrir de 400-2200 ohm?

*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*

Sigo sin poder ajustar el bias..puedo ponerlo maximo en 0,0005 Volt( 0,5mV) a la resistencia que en verdad es de 0,5 ohm y asi y todo si la dejo un rato se dispara el voltaje y prende la lampara mas intensa..
 No se que puede ser, puedo dejarla en un valor tan bajo?que consecuencias puede traer?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Fogo no es de porfiado pero no tengo preset de 2k2..puedo poner una r de 400 ohm en serie con el que ya tengo o necesito cubrir todo el rango de 0-2200 ohm y no como el que pretendo cubrir de 400-2200 ohm?
> 
> *Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*
> 
> Sigo sin poder ajustar el bias..puedo ponerlo maximo en 0,0005 Volt( 0,5mV) a la resistencia que en verdad es de 0,5 ohm y asi y todo si la dejo un rato se dispara el voltaje y prende la lampara mas intensa..
> No se que puede ser, puedo dejarla en un valor tan bajo?que consecuencias puede traer?



¿ Que transistor empleaste en la etapa Vas ?


----------



## matijuarez

Cual es la etapa Vas? en la salida use tip 35 y 36 c, use bd 139 y bd 140 y tambien use mpsa42 y mpsa92

Volvi a conectar todo para escucharlo andar y anda..no se lo puede dejar asi? medi la corriente en reposo y es de 1,2 mA


----------



## Fogonazo

​
El transistor que controla la etapa Vas es el Q613 y las resistencias R617, R619 y el preset VR601


----------



## matijuarez

Use bd139..el ampli lo use hasta recien y anda hermoso,aunque los valores no sean los correctos se lo puede dejar asi o puede que en algun momento se desestabilice algo y explote todo :O ?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Use bd139..el ampli lo use hasta recien y anda hermoso,aunque los valores no sean los correctos se lo puede dejar asi o puede que en algun momento se desestabilice algo y explote todo :O ?



Se lo puede dejar.
Solo controla la temperatura durante 1 o 2 horas, si no se comienza a calentar por demás, lo dejas como está. Esto lo pruebas a volumen alto.

Como referencia, si tocas el disipador y puedes mantener la mano sobre el sin quemarte unos 10 segundos, la temperatura no excede unos 70º/75º y está bien, si NO puedes mantener la mano está mal.


----------



## matijuarez

Fogo papeo el ampli :/ en una prendida que le hice la lampara prendio mucho asique apague todo y empece a revisar.. el saldo fue el bd 139 que esta en el disipador y el conjunto bd139 y bd140 (q617 y q615). Los tr de potencia andan bien eso es lo mas raro, fui a comprar preset pero todos tienen el valor de este aca 1k9 aprox.
Tenes idea que puede haber sido? o cambio lo que se quemo y pruebo de nuevo?

Puedo agregar que antes de romperse cuando queria controlar el bias movia el preset y la r donde se mide no tenia caida de voltaje y asi y todo despues lo puse a sonar y andaba..despues cuando ya estaba roto la caida sobre esa r paso a ser constante de apro 350mV mientras que sonando esa r normalmente tenia 95 mV de caida.

Reemplace lo que estaba quemado y volvi a lo mismo que antes..anda todo bien lo unico que no me cierran son los numeros,alguien que haya tenido este problemaa?puede ser por el hecho que no haya usado ningun transistor de los que marca el diagrama?

Pude regularlo, lo unico que no puse la entrada a masa..con la entrada a masa prendia mucho la lamparita y los valores se iban a 160mV aprox pero sin la entrada a masa pude dejarlo en 4mV.
El bias no se regulaba con la entrada cortocircuitada?porque yo no pude hacerlo asi?afecta en algo que lo haya regulado de este modo?El ampli funciona bien y no parece calentar tanto


----------



## MemphisJr

Perdon si revivo el tema peroo...Me surguio una duda ya que quiero usar el pre con 2 TDA2050 la duda es la siguiente:cuanto consume el pre? y cual es voltajerecomendado para su correcto funcionamiento? y si proteje al inyector de señal(PC.MP3,CEL)? de algun estrago en el ampli o algo asi.

sin mas,saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

MemphisJr dijo:


> Perdon si revivo el tema peroo...Me surguio una duda ya que quiero usar el pre con 2 TDA2050 la duda es la siguiente:cuanto consume el pre?


Unos 50mA por rama


> y cual es voltajerecomendado para su correcto funcionamiento?


Lo dice en primer comentario del tema.


> y si proteje al inyector de señal(PC.MP3,CEL)? de algun estrago en el ampli o algo asi.


*No.*
Si te mandas alguna macana puedes quemar algo.


----------



## MemphisJr

Fogonazo dijo:


> Unos 50mA por rama
> 
> Lo dice en primer comentario del tema.
> 
> *No.*
> Si te mandas alguna macana puedes quemar algo.



Ok fogo,gracias, ahora conoces algun cicuito para proteccion de los inyectores de audio?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

MemphisJr dijo:


> Ok fogo,gracias, ahora conoces _*algun cicuito para proteccion de los inyectores de audio*_?
> 
> saludos.



¿ A que cosa le dices "Inyectores de audio" ?


----------



## juliangp

Creo que se refiere a la fuente de audio fogo, ya lo dijo pero lo llamó inyector de señal


----------



## Fogonazo

juliangp dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a la fuente de audio fogo, ya lo dijo pero lo llamó inyector de señal



Es factible.
Pero dentro del Foro también aparece el término "Inyectores" referido a otra cosa, también de audio.


----------



## MemphisJr

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es factible.
> Pero dentro del Foro también aparece el término "Inyectores" referido a otra cosa, también de audio.



Bueno,me bloquee y no supe como llamarlo,ahora lo llamare fuente de señal jeje,ya andube buscando por internet in circuito como el que necesito y no hallo nada,y ps si me interesa por que ya me cargue la salida frontal de audio de mi pc y la motherboard costaba 125dll ademas lo que menos me interesa el el ampli o pree o altavoces,lo que de verdad me interesa proteguer es la fuente de audio,ya sea la pc,celular,mp3,ipods etc.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Necesitas una tarjeta de audio, ya sea interna, o externa.

http://bit.ly/WYmlic

http://bit.ly/WYmnq5

Saludos!


----------



## juliangp

A mi me pasó algo similar cuando estaba probando el ampli de 400w de construyasuvideorockola y le entraron 100v a la placa de sonido (por tener todo desordenado), me destruyó l aplaca de sonido y los puertos pci, pero la compu misteriosamente anda todavia!


----------



## Tacatomon

Un par de condensadores para bloquear DC pueden salvar vidas... Literalmente.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## MemphisJr

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un par de condensadores para bloquear DC pueden salvar vidas... Literalmente.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



y como se ponen para que no llegue dc a la fuente de audio?


----------



## Tacatomon

En serie con la fuente de señal de audio. Yo uso los de Poliester, esos que son rectangulares y vienen en los ventiladores de piso. Con 2uF es suficiente.


----------



## MemphisJr

Tacatomon dijo:


> En serie con la fuente de señal de audio. Yo uso los de Poliester, esos que son rectangulares y vienen en los ventiladores de piso. Con 2uF es suficiente.



Ok, y ya con eso la fuente de audio esta segura no? por que el pre que tengo,(el simple de mnicolau con el tl071) al encender manda 4dc al la entrada de audio y creo que fue lo que jodio el audio de mi pc

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

antes de conectar una fuente de audio debes asegurarte que todo anda bien, y si entrega DC en la entreda de audio definitivamente algo anda mal...


----------



## MemphisJr

sep eso lo se pero solo es al encender como surante 1seg despues solo oscila ente 50 y 0 mV


----------



## Fogonazo

Si aparece alguna tensión en la entrada de audio de un amplificador es porque algo está *"Muy mal armado"* o pésimamente diseñado, que *NO* es este caso.

Se puede comprobar midiendo directamente tensión sobre la entrada de audio al encender el amplificador, como esto puede ser un pico extremadamente breve se debería emplear osciloscopio o multímetro con retención de picos.

Como, supongo, no está a la mano ninguno de estos instrumentos y ante la duda se puede hacer una protección con el capacitor mencionado, una resistencia y 2 diodos rápidos.

Algo como esto:

​


----------



## juliangp

Fogo, podría poner la resistencia antes del capacitor? pregunto porque mi ampli es asi


----------



## Fogonazo

juliangp dijo:


> Fogo, podría poner la resistencia antes del capacitor? pregunto porque mi ampli es asi



*Sip*, para este caso no hay diferencia


----------



## juliangp

Pregunto porque yo tenía un ampli enchufado a la salida de audio de la tv, y por alguna razón cuando lo desenchufaba, la tele se reiniciaba como si tendria un golpe de tensión por la entrada de audio creería yo


----------



## MemphisJr

Bueno,les comento que mal armado no esta todos lo puntos bien y limpios con alcohol isopropilico antes y despes del soldado con estaño del bueno,y segun mi multimetro un fluke autorrango y el pico que manda es de 3.002Vcc

PD:les dejo unas fotos,y perdonen la calida pero es una basura mi cel:
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/IMG_20130324_154003_759_zpscc576368.jpg
http://s1107.photobucket.com/user/israelel23/media/IMG_20130324_154041_124_zps3974cec4.jpg.html
http://s1107.photobucket.com/user/israelel23/media/IMG_20130324_154053_755_zps205082f3.jpg.html
http://s1107.photobucket.com/user/israelel23/media/IMG_20130324_154105_276_zps76d14f27.jpg.html

y una cosa mas,fogo,ese esquema no se como se lee lo podrias dejar en pcb o como quedaria para hacer en la bakelita?

saludos


----------



## MemphisJr

O Bueno simplificare mis problemas o inquietudes,ando buscando la etapa preamplificadora para un 2.1 con el tda 7294  y 2 tda 2050 de mniculau ambos pero no se como se hace mi idea era o es:
1)usar el pre hifi para los 2050 y un sencillo para el sub.
2) si pongo en paralelo la entra de audio(pre hifi+un pre sencillo en paralelo) no hay problemas con la impedancia de entrada que pueda dañar la fuente de audio y lo digo por que ya me cargue el audio de una gigabyte g1.sniper m3 que era la miaXDXD(la que sea pc,cel,mp3 etc.)? 
3)usaria un trafo de +-30vc(ya resctificados) para el 7294 y para los 2 tda 2050 un trafo de +-20cv (ya rectificados) y otro trafo de +-12ac 500mA(sin restificar) para el pre hifi y un devanado de 12AC( del trafo de +-30vc sin rectificar para el pre sencillo)

PD:Aljunto mi idea en un diagrama super professional y moderador si es necesario elimina la respuesta si infringo alguna regla

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr dijo:


> PD:Aljunto mi idea en un diagrama super professional y moderador *si es necesario elimina la respuesta si infringo alguna regla*


Si hubieras buscado y leído en el foro ya te habrías dado cuentas que los sistemas 2.1 no funcionan como vos pretendés que lo haga. Si la entrada es estéreo solo se necesita un preamp estéreo y nada más. La salida del pre vá a un filtro activo que separa las frecuencias para cada canal y las salidas del filtro van a los amplificadores correspondientes.

Ver el archivo adjunto 85414

Se entiende????


----------



## MemphisJr

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si hubieras buscado y leído en el foro ya te habrías dado cuentas que los sistemas 2.1 no funcionan como vos pretendés que lo haga. Si la entrada es estéreo solo se necesita un preamp estéreo y nada más. La salida del pre vá a un filtro activo que separa las frecuencias para cada canal y las salidas del filtro van a los amplificadores correspondientes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85414
> 
> Se entiende????



sep,eso lo pense, perooo cuando pense en los juegos o canciones que luego dejan los bajos en un canal y voces en el otro fue cuando este diagrama que dices dejo de gustarme o cuando los juegos hacen sonidos en un canal y otros en otrapara dar ese efecto de ambiente,pero si este es el correcto 2.1 ni modo y parte por lo que decia era que queria controlar los agudos y bajos y aun con este diagrama se puden seguir controlando segun veo yo o me equivoco?y en vez de poner 1 twette se puden poner 2 no? y solo se puentea la señal de un canal al otro no? esto para sirvan los 2 tda2050 o estoy erroneo?
PD: estoy pensando para los bajos el bass extension de elektor es bueno?
gracias zoidberg
saludines.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá tenes uno ya listo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/


----------



## Juan Jose

MemphisJr dijo:


> sep,eso lo pense, perooo cuando pense en los juegos o canciones que luego dejan los bajos en un canal y voces en el otro fue cuando este diagrama que dices dejo de gustarme o cuando los juegos hacen sonidos en un canal y otros en otrapara dar ese efecto de ambiente,pero si este es el correcto 2.1 ni modo y parte por lo que decia era que queria controlar los agudos y bajos y aun con este diagrama se puden seguir controlando segun veo yo o me equivoco?y en vez de poner 1 twette se puden poner 2 no? y solo se puentea la señal de un canal al otro no? esto para sirvan los 2 tda2050 o estoy erroneo?
> PD: estoy pensando para los bajos el bass extension de elektor es bueno?
> gracias zoidberg
> saludines.



Hola. Veo que tenes una pequeña confusión respecto de que es un sistema 2.1
Aclarando a lo gaucho, el 2 son dos canales estandar y estereo y el 1 es un canal de subgraves (frecuencia que generalmente NO reproducen los satelites o el 2.) 

Ahora, en la realidad es un poco mas complicado porque se agregaron filtros activos a los sistemas que permiten ubicar  la frecuencia del subgrave donde te parezca que para tu oído suena mejor. Tambien hay llaves que invierten la polaridad del subgrave para que según la acústica del lugar se comporte de distintas maneras frente al mismo oyente. 
etc. 
etc. 
etc,.


PERO............todos coinciden en el que 1 es la suma de los canales L y R. 



MemphisJr dijo:


> sep,oneo?
> PD: estoy pensando para los bajos el bass extension de elektor es bueno?
> saludines.



SI es excelente como alternativa y fijate que precisamente hace eso. Suma L y R y le aplica un filtro paso bajo. 

El que te recomendó EZ está muy bien documentado y también es excelente . 

Suerte en tu proyecto, 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## MemphisJr

Creo no haber visto la lista de materiales o componentes del pre asi que aqui se las dejo OJO puse 1,2 0 3 mas de cada uno dependiendo del caso por si se cae o pirde uno,excepto de borneras y semiconductores.
PRE HI-FI ROTEL

VARIOS:
cantidad-componente
3-potenciometros de 20k dobles
2-potenciometros de 25k dobles
3-borneras triples
1-PCB fibra de vidrio o resina de 15x5
3-perillas(opcional)
x-Jumpers

Resistencias:
9-470Ω
4-2.7K
12-100K
9-2.2K
12-1.5K
3-22K

Condensadores,Capacitores
11-10uF
3-47pF
10-100nF
3-4.7nF
3-1.5nF
3-220Pf

Semiconductores:
1-TLO72(ST)+Zocalo(8pin)
1-NE5532(Texas Instruments)+Zocalo(8pin)

En mi ciudad salio en 10 Dlls, si hay algun error solo me lo hacen  saber y corrijo.

saludos.


----------



## matijuarez

Hola gente, estoy medio triste porque no le puedo encontrar la falla a mi amplificador..

Anda todo bien sin los ultimos transistores de potencia, ahora mismo estoy escuchando musica a muy bajo volumen en el parlante pero en cuanto le conecto los transistores de potencia por algun motivo se queman junto con los fusibles de 3 amperes. 
Ya es el cuarto par de transistores que cambio y estoy seguro que son originales porque cuando los desarmo lo compruebo, que puede ser el problema? 
No tengo idea de que trata pero escuche que puede entrar en oscilacion, alguna recomendacion? No quiero seguir gastando plata


----------



## palomo

Matijuarez y has intentado esto para no estar quemando transistores, lo que estas haciendo es un genocidio y si te gusta estar tirando dinero y coleccionando cadáveres de silicio vas por buen camino. 

Saludos


----------



## matijuarez

Lo hice todo, no se que mas hacer..es como que la placa esta maldita.

Los siguientes transistores y resistencias estan calientes: q615, q611, q609, r613 , r609 ..Ahora esta sonando todo pero sin los transistores de potencia final


----------



## MemphisJr

Fotitos ayudarian mas a ayudarte =)

saludos.


----------



## matijuarez

Una pregunta, se puede alimentar con +- 48,3Volt?
Porque me anda todo el circuito sin los Tr de salida, pero cuando se los coloco (tip 35c y tip36c) se me revientan..El voltaje maximo entre colector y emisor de estos es de 100v y aca estarian aguantando 96,6v y puede ser que por eso se quemen.
Tambien hay varios tr que calientan mucho pero ninguno se quema, todo anda bien hasta que conecto los tr de potencia, el circuito y valores estan todos correctos..ya revise todo


----------



## aleve

mmm estas muy justo,mas contado con la calidad que esta viniendo últimamente , que disipador usas?... probaste con menor voltaje ? saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, A esa tensión es peligroso usar los TIP35/36. Mucho más si son Falsificados. Trata de buscar otros transistores. On Semiconductor tiene algunos buenos, tipo MJL3281 o NJW0281.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## matijuarez

Sin duda que a los Tr finales de potencia los voy a cambiar, pero a los driver de estos transistores tambien tendré que cambiarlos? puse bd139 y bd140 que en teoria soportan 80 V de Vce, pero nunca van a caer sobre estos el total que serian 94V, porque tienen en serie las resistencias de 220 ohm.
Ustedes que dicen? los cambio y no me arriesgo? 
Como entrada use mpsa42 y mpsa92 que con esos no hay problemas porque estan sobredimencionados, pero tuve que modificar la disposicion de los pines.
Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## aleve

arriesgarse no es una opción para mi ,  para hacer humo  el de un asado es mejor  yo bajaría la tensión del trafo,saludos


----------



## marquitoventura

Excelente amplificador, no encontre todos lo repuestos pero con la ayuda de lo que participan en el foro, logre armarlo con lo reemplazos, y ahora mismo lo estoy probando el amplificador, realmente es muy bueno y eso que me falta armar el preamplificador todavia.

LES RECOMIENDO EL DISEÑO ORIGINAL Y GRACIAS A MARIANO, QUE SE DIO LA MOLESTIA DE COMPARTIR... ESTOY AGRADECIDO. Lo que si hay que tener cuidado es con comprar lo originales no los FALSIFICADOS.

Esta funcionando con +-37 VOLTIOS en version stereo, transistores de salida D1047 Y B817, aunque dos de (B817 eran falsificados y tuvieron que quemarse por que calentaban mucho y le puse a un CANAL la B816 que tenia de repuesto y anda muy bien.)

No consegui los transistores 2SA1016 y le reemplace por 2n5401 con patitas cambiadas.

Otro de los transistores que reemplace fue el b631, le puse el BD140 sin alterar posicion.

cuando ya lo haya montado todo subire fotos.


----------



## mcd86

Gente hace rato que estoy visitando y leyendo este tema para ver si me animo a hacerlo.

Este seria mi tercer proyecto (un pedal de distorsion. y un ampli con lm1875 de mnicolau). Vengo con 100% de efectividad y no se si esto es demasiado ambicioso para mis conocimientos.

hay algunas cosas que me generan dudas (asustan) todavia.

1- Ajuste del bias, no se que es ni como se ajusta, tengo la idea de que puede tener que ver con el potenciometro en la placa, pero no se...

2- veo que para este caso necesitaria un trafo 33v con derivacion central para llegar a unos +0-46cc, lo que me llevo a investigar como fabricar mis propios trafo, y la verdad no me parece cosa de fisico nuclear, pero leyendo los comentarios veo que muchos que seguro saben un monton mas que yo, los mandan a hacer, asi que talves sea mas dificil de lo que parece.


----------



## Fogonazo

mcd86 dijo:


> . . . .1- Ajuste del bias, no se que es ni como se ajusta, tengo la idea de que puede tener que ver con el potenciometro en la placa, pero no se


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


> 2- veo que para este caso necesitaria un trafo 33v con derivacion central para llegar a unos +0-46cc, lo que me llevo a investigar como fabricar mis propios trafo, y la verdad no me parece cosa de fisico nuclear, pero leyendo los comentarios veo que muchos que seguro saben un monton mas que yo, los mandan a hacer, asi que talves sea mas dificil de lo que parece.


Si pueden mandar a hacer, pero no existe inconveniente en hacerlos uno mismo, solo es cuestión de "Prolijidad"


----------



## mcd86

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
> 
> Si pueden mandar a hacer, pero no existe inconveniente en hacerlos uno mismo, solo es cuestión de "Prolijidad"



Paciencia y prolijidad es lo que siempre me sobro por suerte asi que bueno sera cuestion de ir a comprar los materiales entonces.


----------



## Fogonazo

mcd86 dijo:


> Paciencia y prolijidad es lo que siempre me sobro por suerte asi que bueno _*sera cuestion de ir a comprar los materiales entonces*_.



Pasa por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## mcd86

Buenas, hice estos calculos para la construccion de un trafo para alimentar el ampli y pre. A ver que opinan.

Principal

5A
30V
150W

y Adicional de 11V 0,8A


*Calibres segun Tabla AWG*

secundario: calibre 16 (5A)
Primario: calibre 24     (150/220=0,68A mas cercano 0,8A)
adicional: calibre 24    (0,8A)

*Area nucleo:* 12,25 cm2

3,2x4= 12,8     lo que equivale a 163W

*vueltas por voltio*

42/12,8= 3,3

x220 =Vueltas primario: 726
x30   =vueltas secundario: 99
x11   =Vueltas Adicional: 36


----------



## mijac27

en el esquema y el pcb del preamplificador hay diferencias en los valores de los potenciometros. cual es el que corresponde?


----------



## MemphisJr

20k y 25k, bueno esos use yo y salio bien =) saludos.


----------



## mcd86

acabo de comprar los componentes del pre lo unico que el tl072 no lo consegui y el vendedor me dijo que el tl082 era igual pero con menos ruido, esta bien?

Los potes consegui de 25k 2 Lin y 1 Log


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mcd86 dijo:


> acabo de comprar los componentes del pre lo unico que el tl072 no lo consegui y *el vendedor me dijo que el tl082 era igual pero con menos ruido*, esta bien?


Nop... el vendedor te mandó fruta (típico), el TL082 no tiene menos ruido, tiene un poco más, pero bueno, por lo que vale, probá con ese y luego lo cambiás si fuera necesario.


----------



## mcd86

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop... el vendedor te mandó fruta (típico), el TL082 no tiene menos ruido, tiene un poco más, pero bueno, por lo que vale, probá con ese y luego lo cambiás si fuera necesario.



eso había leído, pero quería confirmar. Si no le puedo poner otro ne5532? hoy lo armo y veo.


----------



## edwars

Aquí esta la rectificación del circuito es una cosita que se me paso por alto...


Bueno Sres estuve buscando los componentes en una que otra placa en mi casa hasta que los conseguí todos y empece a armar el proyecto solo con resistencias y condensadores reciclados, acabo de terminar de montarlo en una Sansui que rescate hace algunos años del basurero y cuando me acuerdo de ella le echo una manito pues aquí algunas imágenes de lo que voy haciendo con ella...
 después subo una corrección que le hice al diseño...


----------



## magomac

Hola foreros, es posible usar potenciometros de 100k para bass y treble en este diseño?
esta bueno, quisiera armarlo pero esos son de los que dispongo..


----------



## Fogonazo

magomac dijo:


> Hola foreros, es posible usar potenciometros de 100k para bass y treble en este diseño?
> esta bueno, quisiera armarlo pero esos son de los que dispongo..



Como posible, si es posible, pero *NO* esperes que funcione correctamente.


----------



## magomac

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como posible, si es posible, pero *NO* esperes que funcione correctamente.



Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta,buscaré entonces los de 20k..
¿Podrias explicarme brevemente que sucedería si pongo de 100k?
Slds.


----------



## Fogonazo

magomac dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta,buscaré entonces los de 20k..
> ¿Podrias explicarme brevemente que sucedería si pongo de 100k?
> Slds.



Los controles de tono *NO* trabajarán con la ganancia correcta, los potenciómetros no solo ajustan, sino que también son parte de la realimentación


----------



## magomac

Ok , disminuiría la ganancia no? +-6db es perfecto para mi, asi que voy por los de 20K.
Gracias por el dato don Fogo,y también mis agradecimientos a don Mnicolau que posteó este lujo.
Slds.


----------



## magomac

mnicolau dijo:


> No no.. sería un desperdicio agregar otro transformador para eso. Podés usar el circuito que te adjunto, R3 y R4 representan la carga, esas no irían. R1 y R2 de 2[W] cada una.
> 
> PD: ojo con la salida de ese transformador, son +-50[V], revisá las tensiones de los distintos componentes en el simulador para ver si es posible.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, según este circuito las R igual de 2W?

Slds


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos...
Hace un tiempo me construí el ampli en versión estereo... no he tenido problemas, de hecho hace una semana un familiar me hizo una propuesta de dinero y se lo vendí. Ahora estoy por desarrollar nuevamente el proyecto pero serán 3 salidas... 2 canales y un Subwoofer. El problema radica en que el subwoofer que poseo tiene 3Ω de impedancia (no es del tipo car audio) y creo que estropearía los transistores de salida. 
Tengo extrañas ideas en mente para solucionarlo, entre ellas utilizar 4 transistores a la salida en vez de 2, o utilizar transistores más "bárbaros" que puedan manejar más corriente; bueno y quiero adicionar un control de bajos para dicho proyecto u otra cosa pero eso ya es menos lioso.

La pregunta sería: ¿Cómo puedo utilizar de la manera más correcta el circuito rotel para una impedancia de 3Ω?

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## blanko001

Bueno... luego de este tiempo he llegado a concluir que utilizaré una fuente con menor tensión que la esperada para 8Ω. El subwoofer es de 3Ω de impedancia. No se si sea lo correcto pero en teoría se corrige el factor potencia, para lograr una potencia cercana entre los parlantes laterales (por cierto tengo de 6Ω, pero funcionan muy bien). Es decir, creo que con una tensión de unos ±26V para el subwoofer se lograría una potencia aproximada a la de los parlantes laterales a ±40V y 6Ω. 
Creo que disminuyendo la tensión para la carga de 3Ω estaría logrando la potencia deseada sin forzar los transistores ni el sub. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno... luego de este tiempo he llegado a concluir que utilizaré una fuente con menor tensión que la esperada para 8Ω. El subwoofer es de 3Ω de impedancia. No se si sea lo correcto pero en teoría se corrige el factor potencia, para lograr una potencia cercana entre los parlantes laterales (por cierto tengo de 6Ω, pero funcionan muy bien). Es decir, creo que con una tensión de unos ±26V para el subwoofer se lograría una potencia aproximada a la de los parlantes laterales a ±40V y 6Ω.
> Creo que disminuyendo la tensión para la carga de 3Ω estaría logrando la potencia deseada sin forzar los transistores ni el sub. ¿Es correcto?


 
Puede ser, pero para 3Ω, debería realizar una bobina de amortiguamiento similar a la Red Zobel, en placas de desguace de equipo o minicomponentes con parlantes a 3Ω, estan esas bobinas la resistencia y el condensador, lo digo porque yo hice algo similar con una pequeña potencia, tenia 2 parlantes Panasonic de 100W a 3Ω, y le instale esa Red de amortiguamiento y viera la calidad de sonido, puritos y sin distorsión.


----------



## blanko001

Kowaky dijo:


> Puede ser, pero para 3Ω, debería realizar una bobina de amortiguamiento similar a la Red Zobel, en placas de desguace de equipo o minicomponentes con parlantes a 3Ω, estan esas bobinas la resistencia y el condensador, lo digo porque yo hice algo similar con una pequeña potencia, tenia 2 parlantes Panasonic de 100W a 3Ω, y le instale esa Red de amortiguamiento y viera la calidad de sonido, puritos y sin distorsión.



Buena idea! Pero... para 3Ω me puede servir una red de Zobel similar a una para salidas de 4Ω verdad?, quizás una o 2 espiras mas. Bueno y que sucede si a éste rotel le agrego red de Zobel para todas las etapas de amplificación, no solo la del subwoofer?


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> Buena idea! Pero... para 3Ω me puede servir una red de Zobel similar a una para salidas de 4Ω verdad?, quizás una o 2 espiras mas. Bueno y que sucede si a éste rotel le agrego red de Zobel para todas las etapas de amplificación, no solo la del subwoofer?


 
Puede ser, estas bobinas son algo diferentes porque tienen núcleo, pero si se puede con una Zobel para 4Ω usando el núcleo de carbono de la Resistencia, mmm hay que probar porque eso si habría que hacer los cálculos de amortiguamiento, para distintas potencias


----------



## blanko001

Hola, puedo agregar la función de mute a éste amplificador? Yo deseo situar un botón en el gabinete que me permita silenciar el amplificador, estoy pensando en situar un relay o un transistor que lleve a tierra las entradas cuando se active... es posible para éste amplificador?

No quiero dañar todo a lo último jejeje... por eso pido ese "permiso" u opinion para realizarlo, de la circuitería me ocupo yo jejeje (no es ley del mínimo esfuerzo)


----------



## Pollo PS2

Una pregunta, este amplificador junto a la fuente SMPS que publicó ricardodeni https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/#post132660 es el proyecto que tengo entre manos ahora mismo.

El tema es saber si voy a tener buena respuesta a transitorios, y si voy a tener una respuesta muy plana en frecuencia, no sé todavía a qué monitores conectar el aparatejo y está claro que juegan uno de los papeles más fundamentales, pero claro es por saber si parto de una buena base.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, les dejo mi propia versión PCB stereo (dátos adjuntos). La imagen pertenece al modelo 3D del amplificador, faltan los jumpers, borneras, fusibles y molex para la entrada de audio (no tengo esas librerías pero bueno). En el archivo se adjunta imagen con la posición de los componentes y jumpers (marcados en color amarillo). Espero sea del agrado de ustedes.



Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

Muy buen trabajo, ya solo falta la prueba t*e* darle el visto bueno al proyecto


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos:
He realizado el PCB y he montado el amplificador y funciona 100%. Si alguien se sentía temeroso de realizar mi diseño del PCB ya lo pueden realizar sin problemas. 
El sonido es realmente hermoso. Que más puedo decir...
Ver el archivo adjunto 104605

Saludos!

PD: para la máscara de componentes por método de planchado utilizar el archivo que dice espejo jajaja. Un detalle nada mas jeje.


----------



## chinoelvago

hola tengo un problema al conectar el parlante se escucha un plop,plop,ect me podrian ayudar gracias


aviso hice la version  con reemplazos que posteo mariano lo alimento con una fuente smps a 31+- el bias 4mv el ala salida 150mv esta bien?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/index30.html


----------



## Fogonazo

chinoelvago dijo:
			
		

> aviso hice la version  con reemplazos que posteo mariano lo alimento con una fuente smps a 31+- el bias 4mv el ala salida 150mv esta bien?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/index30.html



150mV De offset es un poco alto.


----------



## chinoelvago

gracias fogonaso ,que  tendria que revisar aparte del tr del bias


----------



## Fogonazo

chinoelvago dijo:


> gracias fogonaso ,que  tendria que revisar aparte del tr del bias



Si lo probaste y funciona bien, tal vez debas armar el diferencial de entrada con distintos transistores para corregir esto.


----------



## blanko001

Yo he probado con_ éstos transistores_, por si encuentran alguno de ellos.
Saludos!


----------



## chinoelvago

gracias por la ayuda osea que el el rudio del ampli me lo estaria generando el offset que esta alto ?

puede ser que use el ksp92 en vez del mpsa92


----------



## Fogonazo

El ruido "Plop Plop" puede ser fuente de potencia menor a la necesaria o lazos de maza.

Lectura recomendada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## chinoelvago

bueno la que hice fue esta fuente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/#post132660 pero con un nucleo ie33


----------



## Fogonazo

Aunque la fuente sea conmutada siguen siendo válidos los conceptos de hacer un punto estrella con los retornos, lee *todo* el tema de las fuentes.

¿ Mediste la tensión de la fuente con el amplificador conectado y haciendo "plop-plop" ?


----------



## chinoelvago

no, leere todo el post gracias


----------



## chinoelvago

hola cambie los ksp92 y tengo un offset de 128mv esta bien ?


----------



## SERGIOD

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, les dejo mi propia versión PCB stereo (dátos adjuntos). La imagen pertenece al modelo 3D del amplificador, faltan los jumpers, borneras, fusibles y molex para la entrada de audio (no tengo esas librerías pero bueno). En el archivo se adjunta imagen con la posición de los componentes y jumpers (marcados en color amarillo). Espero sea del agrado de ustedes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104156
> 
> Saludos!



Yo realica también una en corel-draw pero creo que no la logre subir al foro pero la tuya se ve más chebre; si la encuentro la subo


----------



## Fogonazo

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola cambie los ksp92 y tengo un offset de 128mv esta bien ?



*No* es lo ideal, pero *SI* es aceptable.

Para reducir mas el offset habría que reformar el circuito.


----------



## chinoelvago

gracias por la ayuda el plop,plop ala salida era por la fuente ,una vez se puso en corto cambie los mj pero al parecer no  quedo bien el tranformador de ferrite


----------



## crazysound

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, les dejo mi propia versión PCB stereo (dátos adjuntos). La imagen pertenece al modelo 3D del amplificador, faltan los jumpers, borneras, fusibles y molex para la entrada de audio (no tengo esas librerías pero bueno). En el archivo se adjunta imagen con la posición de los componentes y jumpers (marcados en color amarillo). Espero sea del agrado de ustedes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104156
> 
> Saludos!



Hola blanko001, en qué programa hiciste el pcb..?  

Saludos..


----------



## blanko001

crazysound dijo:


> Hola blanko001, en qué programa hiciste el pcb..?
> 
> Saludos..



DipTrace. Pero hay muchos trucos y técnicas que debo descubrir... lo utilizo al "cacharreo"


----------



## FЯANCO

Hola gente del foro, les platico que armé el pre Rotel para usarlo con el Amplificador LM4780; puedo regular los graves y el volumen pero no los agudos. He revisado los capacitores electroliticos, las resistencias medidas con el tester, los potes medidos con el tester, en fin todo según el PCB, la unica diferencia es que no encontré caps de 1.5nF y puse de 1.8nF. 

Les dejo unas fotos para ver si alguien me puede decir que estoy haciendo mal.


----------



## zopilote

No se nota el valor de los condendadores ceramicos, pudiera que en vez de 1.8nF pusieras uno de 1.8 pF.


----------



## aleve

hola como están ?yo realice el PCB  que hizo  blanko001 y tengo una duda, esta correcto? ya que no me anda solo me da un sonido como de continua por el parlante y la serie se enciende ,,,ya cambie todos los transistores y no encuentro ninguno fallado.veo que dijiste que a vos te anduvo bien ,solo quería saber si no la modificaste para que ande ,los  transistores que use son TIP 36c TIP 35c,BD140,BD139,2n5551,2n5401 pines cambiados,revise resistencias, capacitores y todo aislado del disipador  ,lo alimento con 32+32(vca) ,agradezco la ayuda si puedo subo fotos mañana


----------



## blanko001

Hola Amigo, no lo cambié. Yo lo tengo andando sin problemas, de hecho estoy construyendo un gabinete para él. Los 2N5551 y 2N5401 no sé si sean compatibles con el diseño porque a simple inspección la base de los mismos es el pin central mientras que los 2SA1015 el pin central es colector. Aislaste la parte trasera de los TIP36, TIP35 y BD139 que van sobre el disipador? Ajustaste el bias?
Personalmente tambien quiero saber si alguien más lo montó. Sube fotos cuando puedas; tanto de la parte de los componentes como de la soldadura.
Saludos!


----------



## aleve

Gracias por responder hoy si puedo subo las las fotos.si aisle los transistores.y cambie los pines de los 2N.hoy paso por la electrónica y veo si los puedo cambiar por otros mas compatibles con la placa.te agradesco la ayuda saludos.


----------



## aleve

aca dejo algunas fotos .hoy cambie los 2n5551 y 2n5401 por los ksp92 y ksp42 pero sigue igual


----------



## FЯANCO

zopilote dijo:


> No se nota el valor de los condendadores ceramicos, pudiera que en vez de 1.8nF pusieras uno de 1.8 pF.



Es correcto Señor, hoy en mi pueblo pude conseguir los condensadores del valor que debería ser, los cambie y quedo funcionando a la perfección! Quedé muy contento con ese pre 

Gracias!


----------



## blanko001

aleve dijo:


> aca dejo algunas fotos .hoy cambie los 2n5551 y 2n5401 por los ksp92 y ksp42 pero sigue igual



1. Hermoso disipador... 
2. Tengo la duda de los KSP92 y KSP42 porque son mas parecidos a los 2N5551 y 2N5401 que a los 2SA1015. ¿son muy dificil de conseguir en tu ciudad?
3. ¿Qué transistor utilizaste para reemplazar el 2SC1941? Antes de quitar los KSP sería probar un reemplazo para éste ultimo. Yo estoy utilizando el 2SC2271
4. ¿Reemplazaste los BD139 por BD185 o BD135? ¿es mi impresión? Ellos soportan menor tensión.
5. ¿Mediste los preajustables antes de instalarlos? ¿Qué valor tienen los que compraste?
6. Si realizas nuevos cambios (o si no) pasa un cepillo de dientes con thinner sobre las placa donde se ve el flux carbonizado. Es para evitar que dicho carbón permita cierta conducción.
7. ¿Martillaste tus dedos antes de encender el ampli? Si no comprendes la pregunta lee este post de FOGONAZO. 
8. Me sigue preocupando el reemplazo del 2SC1941. En el pasado probé algunos reemplazos y los publiqué _aquí_.

Espero respuestas porque en parte me siento comprometido con tu proyecto. Realizaste mi versión de PCB y si me anda debería funcionarte sin problemas amigo.

Saludos!

PD: 4mV de Bias!!!


----------



## crimson

¿Es idea mía o el MPSA está al revés?





Con la panza para arriba y mirando las patitas es C B E y según creo ver en la foto la pata C del transistor está conectada a la entrada *e* de la placa...

¡Estos también!



Saludos C


----------



## blanko001

Es cierto crimson... No lo noté.
Creo que el compañero conectó mal los transistores.  Aún así me sigue preocupando en especial medida el reemplazo para el 2SC1941 y mas aún si también tiene los pines invertidos (creo que es ese el de la imagen) . ¿Me pregunto si estos errores pueden hacer que la lampara en serie se mantenga encendida? como le sucede al compañero.
Yo respondería que sí.


----------



## crimson

Para el 1941 usaría un BD139...tiene la misma disposición de pines...
Saludos C


----------



## aleve

uy ,recien llego del trabajo...ya me voy a fijar si lo puse al revés...si es así los martillasos me los pego saben donde no? ahora les aviso.gracias


----------



## aleve

bueno en resumen...Anda....y muy bien no se en que pensaba pero puse mal los transistores como me indicaron, regule bias sin problemas, lo probé ,anda muy claro ,no calienta ,me sorprendió la calidad del sonido, cero ruido agradezco la ayuda que me dieron lo único que cambie fue el bd 135 por bd 139 despues deje todo como estaba nada se quemo ...por la serie y el martillo


----------



## blanko001

aleve dijo:


> bueno en resumen...Anda....y muy bien no se en que pensaba pero puse mal los transistores como me indicaron, regule bias sin problemas, lo probé ,anda muy claro ,no calienta ,me sorprendió la calidad del sonido, cero ruido agradezco la ayuda que me dieron lo único que cambie fue el bd 135 por bd 139 despues deje todo como estaba nada se quemo ...por la serie y el martillo



Hombre es muy buena noticia! Y de nuevo gracias a crimson por notar el error de los transistores. Me sentía tan comprometido con que te resultara el ampli porque ese PCB lo diseñé y quiero que a muchas personas les pueda servir. Así se comprueba una vez mas que ha funcionado sin problemas. Y es un gusto más cuando veo que en fin te funcionó y lo disfrutarás.

Saludos!


----------



## EdgardoCas

crimson dijo:


> Estuve viendo este post con el amplificador de mariano y como tenía que hacer un pre para adaptar una cápsula magnética a una PC me decidí a hacer el Rotel. Es excelente y sencillo de armar. Lo único, como tenía algunos valores extraños los formé con paralelos (910K con dos de 1M8, etc). Dejo la foto de la placa terminada y el circuito nuevo con los paralelos. Saludos C




Tengo unas dudas: los capacitores de 10uF son todos NP o solamente los indicados abajo en la figura 4? Cuáles son los pines de Out?
Gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola EdgardoCas, yo usé NP, pero no hay problemas, el original usa comunes. Fijate en el circuito del manual:
Ver el archivo adjunto 39885
¡Ojo que están marcados los negativos!
Aquí te marca el input y el output:
Ver el archivo adjunto 39887
Saludos C


----------



## EdgardoCas

otra más: el ne5534 es equivalente del 5532? He visto datasheets que si y en otros las conexiones son diferentes! 
En otras páginas encontré como reemplazos el LM833, NTE891M y NTE778A, se conectan igual o tendría que modificar el PCB?
Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## crimson

¡NO! El NE5534 es un operacional simple en encapsulado de 8 patas, mientras que el NE5532 es un doble operacional en el mismo encapsulado. El LM833 es un excelente operacional doble, sería un buen reemplazo del NE5532.
Saludos C


----------



## EdgardoCas

Perfecto. Habrá algún otro que pueda usarse sin modificar la plaqueta? Evidentemente lo de leer datasheets no es lo mío, y acá en La Plata, o saben menos que yo o venden cualquier cosa.
Tengo varios RJC4558, según mis "estudios" son compatibles, le estoy errando?

Sigo hinchando: hice la PCB, la revelé con cloruro férrico y algunas pistas quedaron discontinuas; evidentemente el problema es la fibra indeleble, alguna marca para recomendarme o consejo al momento de proteger el cobreado?

Millón de gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## crimson

Hola Edgardo, el 4558 va bien, es de bajo ruido. Con respecto a la fibra indeleble, había una que se llama "identi-pen" que fue la que mejor resultado me dio. Ahora estoy usando una que compré en Nakama, que se llama pizzi o pizzini  o algo así, creo que en las librerías se consigue... ¿no hay en Katión algo parecido?
Saludos C


----------



## aleve

tengo una duda, quiero usar el espacio y  el disipador con otra placa ,que me convendría que mire para arriba o para abajo y que amperaje seria el correcto para 5 canales .10A estara bien?


----------



## blanko001

Amigo tienes un ROTEL. Que envidia (de la buena).
Bueno.. yo también tengo uno... el que hice jajajajaja.
 La disposición de las placas si me parece que es a gusto propio, o a como queden mejor en el gabinete (que no hagan contacto o cortocircuitos). También solemos querer cosas esteticas... personalmente dispondría una sobre otra tal cual sin invertir alguna placa. Nada mas por apariencia porque supongo no interfiere en nada.
10A... No sabría decirle, no soy muy conocedor de fuentes de audio, de hecho aprendo cada día sobre amplis y fuentes. Pero estoy seguro que muchos foristas nos sacan de la duda.
Saludos!

PD: Creo que al utilizar ese buen disipador para las 4 etapas o 5 (no se donde irá la otra) necesitarás ventiladores.


----------



## aleve

mi duda es por que no calienta nada y ya lo tuve bastante probándolo  .hiba a hacer 3 canales aparte pero veo que el disipador anda muy bien. 
Tengo un procesador rotel por eso quiero hacer 5 canales .los rotel fueron de clientes que los fueron dejando en mi taller en los 90 con el carlo.(epoca de 1a1en argentina)saludos.


----------



## blanko001

aleve dijo:


> mi duda es por que no calienta nada y ya lo tuve bastante probándolo  .hiba a hacer 3 canales aparte pero veo que el disipador anda muy bien.
> Tengo un procesador rotel por eso quiero hacer 5 canales .los rotel fueron de clientes que los fueron dejando en mi taller en los 90 con el carlo.(epoca de 1a1en argentina)saludos.



Me parece estupendo que no caliente "nada" (las comillas es porque debe ser muy poco lo que calienta). Yo lo realicé con transistores reciclados de diversa procedencia  Yo creo que no se calienta debido a los transistores de salida que utilizaste; van muy sobrados para este modelo de ampli.  También tendría que ver cuanta tensión aplicas y que carga utiliza. (me está empezando a sonar la ídea de reemplazar los transistores )

Saludos!


----------



## aleve

Bueno si.nada es decir apenas tibios. Pero muy poco. Lo alimento con 32+32(vca)...lo use con el pre que viste.lo exiji a lo que me daban los bafles de prueba unos JBL control después pasare a unos mas grande y comento.saludos


----------



## EdgardoCas

Rehice la plaqueta con una copia laser y el sistema de plancha; igualmente tuve que retocar algunas pistas, pero nada complicado. 
Estoy digitalizando mis viejos LP a 24bit/96Khz y me los grabo en formato DVD-A.

Simplemente vuelvo a agradecer y aporto que con el JRC4558 funciona y muy bien.


----------



## narcotic devotion

una pregunta compañeros  habria algun problema si uso un preset de 2k en lugar de 2.2k como en el diagrama ya que en las casas de electronica no manejan la de 2.2k


----------



## Fogonazo

narcotic devotion dijo:


> una pregunta compañeros  *habria algun problema si uso un preset de 2k en lugar de 2.2k* como en el diagrama ya que en las casas de electronica no manejan la de 2.2k



Ninguno

Antes de aplicar tensión lee este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## niicoo

Que tal foreros! Arme este amplificador y estoy teniendo un problema. Cuando conecto el parlante (16 ohm) en la salida escucho un zumbido y si toco la entrada con algo metálico suena aun mas fuerte. Probé también metiendo audio por medio de un mp3 y no sale mas que el mismo zumbido! 
Los componentes fueron medidos antes de ponerlos y están bien. El Bias pude regularlo a 4.1 [mV] en una Resistencia y -4.3 [mV] en del TIP36. La tensión de alimentación es de +-39.2 [V]. Sin el ampli conectado la tensión es de +-42.4 [V]. La lampara en serie, cuando prende el ampli enciende no menos de 1 segundo y se apaga y así queda.

Para los transistores utilice los siguientes reemplazos:

2SD1047 - TIP35
2SB817 - TIP36
2SD600K - BD139
2SB631K - BD138
2SA1016K - KSP92 (pines cambiados)
2SC1941 - MPSA42 (pines cambiados)

No tengo tanta experiencia pero por el problema que presenta debe ser algo en la entrada de audio. Medi la tensiones de los dos transistores que van en la entrada y las compare con la simulación en el Multisim y me dan semejantes. Ninguno de los transistores calienta y los de salida apenas se entibian. El disipador no es muy grande pero suficiente para hacer las pruebas. 
Otro detalle que vi, no se si sera normal, cuando conecto el parlante (sin la entrada en corto) la Resistencia que va a la base del TIP35 me da unos 5.1 [mV] y la que va a la base del TIP36 mide unos -3.5 [mV]. Tensión en la salida 109 [mV]. 

Desde ya le agradezco a quien pueda saber que es lo que le pasa a este ampli!


----------



## narcotic devotion

muchas gracias fogonazo era mi unica duda y claro seguire las indicaciones al pie de la letra para no tener ningun problema


----------



## cancerverus266

usare estos de salida c3853/a1489 obviamente a +-35Vdc (debe ser menor o puede ser mayor el voltaje)ya rectificados es posible anexo pdf donde indica tension maxima 80,los usare ya que tengo 4 pares y no quiero desecharlos los saque de un amplificador de coche el datashet indica una potencia maxima de 60 watts (mas que suficiente) es correcto esto y que medidas tiene el pcb de la version stereo? por favor baje el archivo pero no indica esa medida.


----------



## gabriel I

RORO dijo:


> me podrias comentar sobre la placa de la ultima foto que funcion cumple en el ampli ,felicitaciones por tu trabajo



a donde encuentro el diagrama de este amplificador gracias saludos





RORO dijo:


> Gracias , ya tengo montado un canal , ahora voy por el otro , pero primero debe funcionar esta , creo que el siguente paso seria ir por la fuente de poder que tu armaste , luego publicare alguna foto
> 
> espero resulte ,una vista del canal armado


Donde puedo ver el diagrama de este amplificador gracias saludos feliz año nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo

gabriel I dijo:


> a donde encuentro el diagrama de este amplificador gracias saludos. . .



Supongo que será este:

Amplificador z-30 Sinclair Diagrama y pbc


----------



## gabriel I

Gracias lo armare  a ver que tal


----------



## uli__f

Hola amigos del foro, consulto, cual es la tension de salida del preamplificador de mnicolau?


----------



## pandacba

La salida depende de cuanto le inyectes en la entrada y calcula la ganancia y alli tenes tu salida.
Para que necesitas ese dato?


----------



## uli__f

Para saber cuantos watt tiene que aguantar el parlante.


----------



## pandacba

Creo que tenes un error de concepto, para saber eso   necesitas saber la potencia del equipo
Conseguis unos parlantes con 30-50% de potencia pllus nominal y listo


----------



## track

Hola gente, buenas tardes;
Saben si podre elevar un poco la ganancia de tension a la salida del pre, bajandole el valor de la resistencia de retroalimentacion negativa del AO?, o poniendole un transistor tipo BC 549?.
Ocurre que arme una potencia Hi-Fi de 120 RMS por canal (en teoria copia del amplificador Holimar 910) y no logro excitarla correctamente con la placa de audio de mi pc, de la cual el fabricante no provee los datos de impedancia de salida ni tension (Sound Baster X-Fi).
Y en teoria el amplificador llega a plena potencia con 1.4V RMS de nivel de señal, y en el manual del amp Rorel RA-02 dice que el nivel maximo de salida es 1V RMS.
Tengo armado de hace tiempo un pre con TL-072 con control de tonos, y si bien logra elevar la potencia de salida, la perdida de calidad de sonido es muy notable... Refuerza muy las frecuencias pero pierdo toda la calidad del amplificador
Bueno, les he planteado mi dilema, aguardo sus comentarios..


Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si a los AO les bajás las resistencia de realimentación --> le bajás la ganancia y amplifica menos. Ese pre de Rotel no me gusta mucho, pero es un esquema probado y funcional.
Sin mediciones es imposible saber cual es el problema que tenés, pero si querés aumentar la ganancia tenes que AUMENTAR las R507/508 y/o las R357/358. 
La ganancia total del circuito que relevó mnicolau es de 17.42 pero como el control de tono no está en el lazo de realimentación la ganancia final es bastante menor.
Yo probaría con aumentar las R537/538 a 5K6 y vería que pasa...


----------



## pandacba

Podes hacer lo siguiente, buscante un generador de sonido senoidal de los muchos que hay en internet, armate una sonda con un 1N4148 y un capacitor de 1uF pone el volumen al máximo y ve que valor obtenes en la salida de tu pc


----------



## track

Gracias a ambos por la pronta respuesta!!
Lo del diodo con el capacitor lo voy a hacer, así puedo aproximarme a valores mas concretos de lo que quiero pre-amplificar.

La verdad que eleji este pre por que es algo confiable: la marca lo antecede, y todos los que he leido aqui garantizan que funciona. Pero tampoco se adapta totalmente a lo que necesito (salida de 1.4V RMS). Siendo que pienso modificarlo, voy a perder por mi mismo la fiabilidad que tiene (si luego hay algo que no me convence, no podre deducir si es el pre el que no me convence, o la modificacion que yo le haga...)
Dr Zoidberg, si ha algun pre que conozca se adapte a mi necesidad soy todo ojos!!. 
incluso podria armar un pre a transistores, y luego ponerle un ecualizador con un operacional..

El pre que tengo armado (y no me convence) es el A2501E, de las revistas Aries. No he podido encontrar el circuito..

Y les envio foto del ampli que arme, la verdad que estoy muy conforme con el resultado!!, me falta ese pequeño detalle de potencia y lo doy por terminado...!!


----------



## pandacba

Lo armaste con la placa A2501E? podes poner alguna foto?


----------



## track

No, la placa no la compre, la diseñe yo. 
En este momento no tengo el pre a mi alcance, y he perdido circuito. 
Pero mañana subo foto


----------



## pandacba

Fijate aquí Manual National en la segunda parte esta muy bien explicado como hacer preamplificadores con Operacionales, te va a ser de gran utilidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

track dijo:


> La verdad que eleji este pre por que es algo confiable: la marca lo antecede, y todos los que he leido aqui garantizan que funciona. Pero tampoco se adapta totalmente a lo que necesito (salida de 1.4V RMS). Siendo que pienso modificarlo, voy a perder por mi mismo la fiabilidad que tiene (si luego hay algo que no me convence, no podre deducir si es el pre el que no me convence, o la modificacion que yo le haga...)
> Dr Zoidberg, si ha algun pre que conozca se adapte a mi necesidad soy todo ojos!!.
> incluso podria armar un pre a transistores, y luego ponerle un ecualizador con un operacional..


Veamos:
La marca antecederá a este preamp, pero la verdad es que tiene un diseño no muy actual.
Por otra parte, no sé de donde sacás que 1.4V es la salida máxima!!!. La salida máxima depende de la tensión de entrada maxima, del ajuste de volumen y balance, de las perdidas por el control de tono "pasivo" y de la ganancia de las etapas de amplificación. Si suponemos que el control pasivo de tono pierde 2.5dB (que suele ser un valor razonable) la ganancia final del preamp es de 13, con lo cual si le metés 100mV RMS de entrada - con el volumen al maximo - la salida te va a dar 1.3V, pero si le metés 500mV RMS (que se parece mas a la salida de linea de una PC) la tensión de salida valdrá 6.5V !!!!!

*Moraleja:* usalo tal como está y metele una señal mas grande a la entrada, o si tenes señal de entrada muy baja, aumentá la ganancia y listo. Acá no hay magia, ni sonidos raros ni bolud$#%@ audiófilas.


----------



## track

Ok, muchas gracias.
Que la salida maxima del preamplificador sea de 1 V maximo no lo digo yo, lo dice el manual de especificaciones del fabricante, que es de donde se copio el circuito.
Y el 1.4 V del que hablo es el que yo necesito para exitar mi potencia.
De aqui salio la cuestión que era pequeño para lo que lo queria.
No sabía que era un diseño poco actual.
Si hay alguno circuito que crean tiene un diseño mas actual, y pueda llegar a servirme, bienvenido sea.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

track dijo:


> Ok, muchas gracias.
> Que la salida maxima del preamplificador sea de 1 V maximo no lo digo yo, lo dice el manual de especificaciones del fabricante, que es de donde se copio el circuito. . . . .


Seguramente se refiere a alguna entrada de valor normalizado y bajo.
Si entra mas, sale mas.
Y si no entra nada no sale nada. 
Ningún previo "decente" sería "decente" si no fuera capaz de entregar como mínimo unos 3,5V.
Algunos llegan a valores tales como 15V


----------



## track

Ok Fogonazo, muchas gracias!!
Erróneamente he supuesto que era el máximo maximo antes de llegar a la saturación.


----------



## pandacba

Hola @track aquí tenes una interesante opción para cambiar el pre que trae el rotel
Yo lo arme muchísimas veces y me ha dado mucha satisfacción
Lo he armado con distintos AO desde TL072, NE5532, RC4558* M5220* OPA's, LT's y otros
los que tienen * vienen en cápsula Dil y Sil esta última permite un mejor diseño del impreso
Podes probarla en una tarjeta perforada con paso CI(islas aisladas)
Tenes dos opciones  con Treble and Bass y Treble, Mid an Bass, es decir el clásico doble y el otro triple


----------



## track

Gracias @pandacba ! 
Veo que las resistencia no son de valores comerciales, has usado los valores mas proximos o exactamente los valores que indica?.


----------



## Fogonazo

También mira por aquí:

Colección de circuitos de baja señal de diseño "Asiático"


----------



## pandacba

El único valor que aquí no se consigue son las de 3.6K en algunos casos puse dos de 1.8K o inclluso 3.9K algunas veces logre conseguir ese valor.
En realidad 36 y sus multiplos y sub son de la serie E27 al 5% pero aqu se comercializan solo los valores que corresponden a la serie del 10%.
Si te fijas en el manual que te mencione(es en la primera parte capitulo 2) hasta sale como se calculan los valores.También salen los calculos para un ecualizador gráfico, esta muy completo para el diseño de tus propios pre según los que desees, lo unico para desechar(lamentablemente) son lo referido al LM381 y al LM387 que se dejaron de fabricar, lamentable por la excelente calidad del producto.
Leelo atentamente todo, incluso veras que hay controles de tonos pasivos y sus calculos, filtros con todo lo necesario para hacer lo que desees, ese manual(mejor dicho las fotocopias) fueron mi cabecera mucho tiempo, sobre todo cuando armabamos muchos equipos de Audio


----------



## track

Nuevamente gracias @pandacba
No he podido entrar de forma alguna al link que tiene la informacin de AO.
Sera un error en el link o estara caido?


----------



## pandacba

No creo porque eso esta en el foro, ahora me fijo

Me he fijado y funciona bien
Son dos pdf que están dividido por razones de poder subirlo
Tens que bajartes las partes en un  mismo directorio y luego lo descomprimis y te dara la parte1 abrilo y a partir del capitulo 2 estaria lo que dije.

PD: Me olvide las otras que no tienen un valor de los que conseguimos habitualmente son las de 11K, ponele de 10k y no habra problemas


----------



## Agustinw

Estoy pensando ya que tengo proyectado a largo plazo  un sistema de audio estereo tri-amplificado, las potencias que me gustaría conseguir serían unos 80w de graves 50w medios 25w agudos (valores aprox). Me gustaría utilizar estos amplificadores por ser sencillos, de alta fidelidad y componentes faciles de conseguir en caso de reparaciones futuras.
¿Pero como se comportarán estos amplificadores si yo alimento los 6 con la tensión para poder obtener los 80w bajo THD (+-40V) pero en los medios y agudos limito la potencia de salida mediante las ganancias del crossover o del mismo amplificador? Todos los parlantes llevarían protección de retardo de conexión y DC  además de seguramente un fusible calculado a la corriente en la potencia máxima del altavoz.
La fuente de alimentación que me gustaría utilizar sería la SMPS HB 800w de MNicolau.
¿Este planteo puede ser que vaya por el camino correcto o tengo que pensar en armar fuentes independientes)?


----------



## pandacba

Mientras la fuente te entregue la corriente necesaria no hay problema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como siempre....depende.
Si vas a hacer un unico amplificador de multiples canales te conviene que todos los amplis sean exactamente iguales para minimizar ajustes y tener la psibilidad de intercambiar canales en caso de problemas.
En cuanto a la fuente...hummmmmmm... tambien depende. Si es un ampli multicanal podes usar una unica fuente, aunque YO pondria dos (mitad y mitad de canales). Eso te deja al menos algo operativo si una fuente falla. Pero si son varios amplis estereo vas a necesitar una fuente para c/u o no vas a poder usarlos independientemente uno de otro.

Y no creas que vas a tener ls amplis con vos toda la vida...


----------



## cancerverus266

hola si quisiera usar únicamente el pre-amplificador seria el de la entrada o el de la salida según yo solo hay variación en la ganancia.
esta bien donde corte el circuito y armarlo así.
de la primera imagen no entendí el funcionamiento de los potencio metros como están conectados.
estos son dobles o es un arreglo?
la ganacia del primero es 2.7k/470 y la del segundo 2k/1.2 correcto?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Lo de la ganancia correcto, lo otro es un potenciómetro (externo) de Volumen y un ajustable (en el circuito impreso) para afinar la sensibilidad.
Para mi gusto sobra uno..... con lo propuesto originalmente no lo saturarás....
Un saludo.


----------



## cancerverus266

Me falto explicarme sólo usaría una etapa ya que son idénticas en componente sólo varía la ganancia correcto?


----------



## moonwalker

Dios les bendiga muchachos; luego de apartar algo de tiempo para mis proyectos; hace algunos días me puse a construir un amplificador pequeño basado en el Rotel RMB1048; hoy luego de terminar la tarjeta le agregué un disipador y la fuente,  he hice el ajuste de bias (lo dejé en 30mA) sólo uso un par de transistores de salida C5200 y complemento con un voltaje de + /-36V.  Aúnque no coloco señal de entrada y no he probado con parlantes, hasta ahora el ajuste de Bias fue fácil, nada de recalentamiento por allí. Pronto Agregaré fotos cuando ya lo pruebe con parlantes. Publico aquí porque también se trata acerca de un amplificador Rotel ahora no sé si pudiera abrir un tema para este modelo que elegí; allí veremos


----------



## ElferJose

Disculpen amigos pero queria hacer una consulta sobre el pre..... en el esquematico muestra una configuracion de potenciometros a la entrada del pre (100k y 50k si no me equivoco) pero luego vi que en el pcb que compartieron al inicio del foro ya solo usa un pot de 25k.... no entendi porque ... porfavor si alguien me explicar porque lo hicieron de esa manera? .... soy nuevo en esto del audio y me gustaria entender esa parte


----------



## pandacba

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Lo de la ganancia correcto, lo otro es un potenciómetro (externo) de Volumen y un ajustable (en el circuito impreso) para afinar la sensibilidad.
> Para mi gusto sobra uno..... con lo propuesto originalmente no lo saturarás....
> Un saludo.


No se trata de un preset en el original el primer pote doble es el balance son potenciómetros especiales que tiene media pista en cortocircuito(fijarse donde esta el cursor) el segundo pote es el volumen y ambos esta accesibles por el usuario

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 13, 2018



ElferJose dijo:


> Disculpen amigos pero queria hacer una consulta sobre el pre..... en el esquematico muestra una configuracion de potenciometros a la entrada del pre (100k y 50k si no me equivoco) pero luego vi que en el pcb que compartieron al inicio del foro ya solo usa un pot de 25k.... no entendi porque ... porfavor si alguien me explicar porque lo hicieron de esa manera? .... soy nuevo en esto del audio y me gustaria entender esa parte


En el esquema original se trata de balance y control de volumen, el primero es un pote especial utilizado en controles de balance y tenían media pista en corto circuito. 
En lugar de ellos decidió poner un solo porque los 100k quedan en paralelo con los 50k eso da unos 33.3k, podes poner 25k o 50k, no vas a tener ningún problema.
Yo no utilzaría ese diseño, si bien utiliza muy buenos CI es un diseño ampliamente superado.
Si te fijas he sujerido un control de tono activo de graves /agudos y otro de graves-medios y agudos


----------



## ElferJose

Gracias por la explicacion Pandacba  ....  revisare el post que me mencionas.... ojala entre tantos no me pierda ... de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## Agustinw

Aún me falta probarlo


----------



## cancerverus266

esas resistencias de potencias estan chulas de bonitas las que venden por acá párese que oblgaron a los niños en las guarderías a fabricarlas a marchas forzadas.
esas se pueden pedir via internet?


----------



## Agustinw

cancerverus266 dijo:


> esas resistencias de potencias estan chulas de bonitas las que venden por acá párese que oblgaron a los niños en las guarderías a fabricarlas a marchas forzadas.
> esas se pueden pedir via internet?


Los componentes son comprados a un proveedor que tenemos en argentina (microelectronicash) que importa directo de fabricantes y todo 100% original.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , el de Tte. Gral. Perón 1455 CABA vende *mayormente semiconductores* y el de Paraná 180. CABA  el resto , y son de precio normal . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La ultima vez que quise comprar transistores de potencia en Microlectronicash de Pte. Peron me mande a cambiar por que eran cualquier porqueria.
Me alegro si han cambiado de postura.
El de Paraná vendia perillas, conectores, llaves, fichas y esas cosas.


----------



## Agustinw

Buenas tardes
Tengo armado el pre Rotel, tengo hechas dos placas, me está dando un problemita en alta frecuencia similar en ambas placas.
A alguien más le ocurrió algo parecido?
Estuve revisando y no veo nada malo ¿Serán los capacitores cerámicos?
Gracias


----------



## Agustinw

Ya está solucionado, los pre funcionan perfectos, se trataba del mini osciloscopio que parece no estar midiendo bien


----------



## cejas99

Amigos, reciban todos un caluroso saludo.
Hace 9 años construi 6 rotel de estos (para mi proyecto de triamplificación:


cejas99 dijo:


> Hola compañeros del Foro!!!! En esta ocasión les presento la primera parte de mi proyecto "Triamplificación" en el cual llevo ya bastante tiempo, casi un año, ya tengo lista las cajas acústicas y el subwoofer.
> Para las cajas use los siguientes transductores:Aurum cantus tanto para los medios como para los bajos, estos están cortados según el crossover activo de Silicon Chip_ Crossover ó  Divisor de 3 vias _y para los agudos usé los siguientes tweeter "Peerless by Tymphany D19TD-05 3/4" Poly Dome Tweeter" from www.parts-express.com!, las cajas las calcule con el software Bass box, falta medir la respuesta a ver qué tal se comportan.
> El subwoofer tiene la LT y está cortado a 83 Hz Linkwitz Transform Subwoofer Equaliser
> También tengo lista toda la parte electrónica:
> - 6 Amplificadores Rotel (los de Mariano Nicolau) Amplificador y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB
> - 1 Switching amp de 300 Watts Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet
> - 2 Fuentes SMPS (Las de Mariano también) SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB
> - 1 Preamplificador Hi Fi Hi-Fi Preamplifier
> - 1 Crossover activo_ Crossover ó  Divisor de 3 vias _- 1 Una fuente regulada para los previos Fuente para preamplificador +15-15
> - 1 Selector de entradas estéreo de tres vías Selector de entradas
> - 1 LT o Transformación Linkwitz Linkwitz Transform Subwoofer Equaliser
> - 6 Protectores de parlantes con sensores de temperatura para regular la velocidad de los ventiladores
> Solo me falta armar los gabinetes, por el momento tengo casi listos los frontales de dichos gabinetes.
> También tengo que dar mis agradecimientos a: Ezavalla, Mariano Nicolau y a Juanfilas, pues ellos me han apoyado en todas mis dudas con respecto a este proyecto.


Y hasta la fecha, me han funcionado a la perfección
Mi siguiente proyecto, es cambiar las actuales cajas acusticas que tengo, quiero cambiarles el tweeter y el woofer.
Estos rotel los tengo alimentados con +-44V a 8 ohms y según este dato:


Ramon-DC dijo:


> Simule el circuito y al parecer arroja 131W sobre 4Ohms y 2.6A de consumo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Agregue los modelos SPICE3 de los TIP35C y TIP36C, cambie los transistores por los de reemplazo que son los BD140 y BD139, los demas los deje segun Mnicolau, el Ajuste de BIAS esta a la mitad (1.1K) hasta el momento no he movido resistencias. Los resultados
> 
> Voltage para ambas cargas +-40V
> 
> 8Ohms:
> Potencia: 66.307W
> THD: 0.029%
> Consumo: 1.3A
> TestPoint: 286.529mV
> 
> 4Ohms:
> Potencia 132.47W
> THD: 0.043%
> Consumo: 2.6A
> TestPoint: 572.291mV


a 8 ohms con +-40V entrega 66W recuerden que yo lo tengo alimentado con +-44V, mi pregunta es la siguiente
Será capaz este rotel de mover este woofer?:
"Dayton Audio DS315-8 12" Designer Series Woofer Speaker" from www.parts-express.com! 
este es el nuevo woofer que pienso usar 
y este el nuevo tweeter:
"Dayton Audio PT2C-8 Planar Tweeter" from www.parts-express.com!
Que opinan de los nuevos componentes que elegí?
dejo unas fotos del actual sistema montado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola cejas!
Al woofer lo veo muuuuy lindo, pero el tweeter.....huuummmmmmm. Esos tweeters de cinta son medio complicados.. a algunos les encantan y otros los odian. A veces se los suele usar acompañando a otro tweeter para completar la parte mas alta del espectro, pero YO buscaría un tweeter mas convencional, que por ese precio hay varios muy buenos.


----------



## Agustinw

cejas99 dijo:


> Estos rotel los tengo alimentados con +-44V a 8 ohms y según este dato:
> 
> a 8 ohms con +-40V entrega 66W recuerden que yo lo tengo alimentado con +-44V, mi pregunta es la siguiente



Este amplificador a +-42v no debería llegar a casi 90w con una THD menor a 0,1%?
Con los  MJL21193/4 se va más sobrado de SOA


----------



## cejas99

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola cejas!
> Al woofer lo veo muuuuy lindo, pero el tweeter.....huuummmmmmm. Esos tweeters de cinta son medio complicados.. a algunos les encantan y otros los odian. A veces se los suele usar acompañando a otro tweeter para completar la parte mas alta del espectro, pero YO buscaría un tweeter mas convencional, que por ese precio hay varios muy buenos.


Hola Eduardo, gracias por tu respuesta
que opinas de este tweeter:
"Morel MDT 29 1-1/8" Soft Dome Tweeter" from www.parts-express.com!
o de los siguientes cual me recomendarias?
100+ Tweeters in stock from Vifa, Dayton Audio, Aurum Cantus, Goldwood, Beston, and other High Quality Tweeter brands.



Agustinw dijo:


> Este amplificador a +-42v no debería llegar a casi 90w con una THD menor a 0,1%?
> Con los  MJL21193/4 se va más sobrado de SOA


Hola Agustin, a +-42V *NO *debería llegar a casi 90w? THD menor a 0,1%? o sea que con los +-44V con los que lo estoy alimentado, estaría muy alta la THD? me interesa tener la THD lo más baja posible
Estos datos son correctos? :


Ramon-DC dijo:


> Simule el circuito y al parecer arroja 131W sobre 4Ohms y 2.6A de consumo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Agregue los modelos SPICE3 de los TIP35C y TIP36C, cambie los transistores por los de reemplazo que son los BD140 y BD139, los demas los deje segun Mnicolau, el Ajuste de BIAS esta a la mitad (1.1K) hasta el momento no he movido resistencias. Los resultados
> 
> Voltage para ambas cargas +-40V
> 
> 8Ohms:
> Potencia: 66.307W
> THD: 0.029%
> Consumo: 1.3A
> TestPoint: 286.529mV
> 
> 4Ohms:
> Potencia 132.47W
> THD: 0.043%
> Consumo: 2.6A
> TestPoint: 572.291mV


----------



## Agustinw

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola Agustin, a +-42V *NO *debería llegar a casi 90w? THD menor a 0,1%? o sea que con los +-44V con los que lo estoy alimentado, estaría muy alta la THD? me interesa tener la THD lo más baja posible
> Estos datos son correctos? :



Perdón lo que trato de decir es que con tu alimentación de +-44 podés sacarle un poco más de potencia manteniendo THD baja
Yo quiero poder sacarle unos 80w con +-42v a los mios


----------



## cejas99

Agustinw dijo:


> Perdón lo que trato de decir es que con tu alimentación de +-44 podés sacarle un poco más de potencia manteniendo THD baja


Gracias por tu respuesta Agustin


----------



## Agustinw

Yo estoy armando un Triamp con parlantes de 12 GB audio, parlantes de 5 1/4 Peerless HDS y tweeter Vifa DX25tg09

Y lo que tengo planeado es alimentar con +-42 de la fuente smps 800w de Mariano, armar los 6 amplificadores y al par de amplificadores de los graves ponerles los MJL y los otros 4 amplificadores con los TIP.

Espero no explote nada, jajaja

Me entra una duda con respecto a lo HiFi de éste amplificador cuando lo montamos con los TIP35/36.
No son transistores para audio, tienen una variación de hfe bastante grande si lo comparamos con transistores de audio como los MJL21193/4
¿Ésto creen que puede llegar a generar un gran cambio en la calidad de salida?
Hasta el momento tenía pensado usar los MJL solo en el amplificador de graves para llegar a los 80 W sin posibilidad de explosiones de transistores.
¿Pero si uso los TIP35/36 en medios y agudos no me traerá una perdida de calidad el problemita de la no linealidad?
¿Que resultados les dió éste amplificador con los TIP montando equipos Hifi?

Desde ya gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Agustinw dijo:


> No son transistores para audio, tienen una variación de hfe bastante grande si lo comparamos con transistores de audio como los MJL21193/4
> ¿Esto creen que puede llegar a generar un gran cambio en la calidad de salida?


La variación de hFE no es tan importante si el circuito de los drivers está correctamente diseñado para soportar esas variones de ganancia.
Generar un cambio.... seguro que sí, el problema no es que sea grande o chico, el problema es que sea audible. Si los TIPs que tenés son "de confianza" podés buscar los modelos PSPICE en la página del fabricante para simular el comportamiento del amplificador ante esas variaciones de ganancia y ver que onda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Agustinw dijo:


> Me entra una duda con respecto a lo HiFi de este amplificador cuando lo montamos con los TIP35/36.
> No son transistores para audio, tienen una variación de hfe bastante grande si lo comparamos con transistores de audio como los MJL21193/4



TIP35 - 36 = Designed for general−purpose* power amplifier *and switching applications.

The MJL21193 and MJL21194 utilize Perforated Emitter technology and are specifically designed for high power audio output*, disk head positioners and linear applications*.


----------



## SKYFALL

Estan mas que probados estos TIP para ser usados en audio, ya si los tienes fisicos y buscas conocer su rendimiento puedes primero simularlos en el amplificador y luego montarlos en la vida real aver que rollo resulta


----------



## Agustinw

Así me estaría quedando unos de los canales del ampli triamp, dos módulos Rotel con tip35/36 para medios y agudos y un módulo con mjl21193/4 para graves. 
Voy a ajustar el fusible de cada placa para cada parlante, como explicó el profe que la resistencia del fusible está compensada por la realimentación


----------



## moonwalker

Agustinw dijo:


> Así me estaría quedando unos de los canales del ampli triamp, dos módulos Rotel con tip35/36 para medios y agudos y un módulo con mjl21193/4 para graves.
> Voy a ajustar el fusible de cada placa para cada parlante, como explicó el profe que la resistencia del fusible está compensada por la realimentación


Excelente trabajo Agustín. Siempre he tenido en lista la construcción de un amplificador de marca Rotel además ya de realizar para uno de sus modelos. Tengo varios modelos de Rotel pero si mal no recuerdo el modelo el cual voy a construir es el RB970BX si así Dios quiere. Estaré pendiente para mayores avances de tu proyecto. Felicidades.


----------



## polancos05

Saludos amigos de forodeelectronica aqui les dejo el rotel en versión cuasi-complementaria lo hice con la finalidad de probar los transistores 13007 de fuentes de pc, la verdad es que para no ser propios para audio funcionan bien, estoy muy conforme con el sonido sobre todo cuando no tienes $$$ para comprar unos buenos transistores  de echo para armarlo solo gaste tiempo y estaño lo demás es reciclado por eso de ante mano me disculpo por lo rudimentario del circuito . ajunto esquema, simulación en multisim y algunas fotos.


----------



## jose10

crimson dijo:


> Estuve viendo este post con el amplificador de mariano y como tenía que hacer un pre para adaptar una cápsula magnética a una PC me decidí a hacer el Rotel. Es excelente y sencillo de armar. Lo único, como tenía algunos valores extraños los formé con paralelos (910K con dos de 1M8, etc). Dejo la foto de la placa terminada y el circuito nuevo con los paralelos. Saludos C



Muchísimas gracias por tu aporte Crimson

Armé este pre-amplificador y anda muy bien, con muy buena respuesta. Necesitaría bajarle la ganancia. Se me ocurre que una opción es cambiar las resistencias de salida de 100k (R417 y R418) por otras de 50k. Que opinan los expertos del foro?

Agradezco cualquier respuesta.
Saludos a todos


----------



## shaman_uni

Primeramente gracias Mnicolau por compartir suena muy bien y eso que solo lo alimentaba con 20v.
Utilizo los siguientes reemplazos 
TIP35, TIP36, BD139 y BD140
el problema es que conseguí un trafo nuevo y llegué a 37v rectificados pero al conectar inmediatamente se frieron los BD139 y 140 (los más cercanos a los TIP) que pudo haber pasado ?según el datashet aguantan 80v


----------



## Fogonazo

shaman_uni dijo:


> Primeramente gracias Mnicolau por compartir suena muy bien y eso que solo lo alimentaba con 20v.
> Utilizo los siguientes reemplazos
> TIP35, TIP36, BD139 y BD140
> el problema es que conseguí un trafo nuevo y llegué a 37v rectificados pero al conectar inmediatamente se frieron los BD139 y 140 (los más cercanos a los TIP) que pudo haber pasado ?según el datashet aguantan 80v


Transistores con capacidad de tensión de 80V para trabajar con 74V es como jugar a la ruleta rusa   

Además, también existe la posibilidad de que fueran componente *falsificados *


----------



## shaman_uni

Fogonazo dijo:


> Transistores con capacidad de tensión de 80V para trabajar con 74V es como jugar a la ruleta rusa
> 
> Además, también existe la posibilidad de que fueran componente *falsificados *


 Creia que 5v serían suficiente.
Cual seria un rango en voltios para tener seguridad de trabajo?


----------



## Fogonazo

shaman_uni dijo:


> Creia que 5v serían suficiente.
> Cual seria un rango en voltios para tener seguridad de trabajo?


Un *+20%* sería mas *"Sano"*


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, he montado  el preamplificador de mnicolau (gracias) y he preparado una pequeña fuente con el lm7812 y 7912, la idea es utilizarlo en este amplificador que estoy montandohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/amplificadores-darlington-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4.96597/page-6,
La pregunta es si me recomiendan alimentar el preamplificador  con la misma tensión del mismo amplificador (+-42 dc) teniendo en cuenta que habría que bajar dicha tensión con una resistencia, zener o algo así, antes de alimentar los LM...
 ¿O mejor montar un pequeño trasnformador de unos +-12ac para dicha función?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020





__





						Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4
					

14.0




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, he montado  el preamplificador de mnicolau (gracias) y he preparado una pequeña fuente con el lm7812 y 7912, la idea es utilizarlo en este amplificador que estoy montandohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/amplificadores-darlington-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4.96597/page-6,
> La pregunta es si me recomiendan alimentar el preamplificador  con la misma tensión del mismo amplificador (+-42 dc) teniendo en cuenta que habría que bajar dicha tensión con una resistencia, zener o algo así, antes de alimentar los LM...
> ¿O mejor montar un pequeño trasnformador de unos +-12ac para dicha función?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4
> 
> 
> 14.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Se puede alimentar todo desde el mismo transformador-fuente, siempre y cuando aisles la posible interacción de la etapa de potencia sobre el previo a través de la fuente.
Nada imposible para un filtro *π *bien dimensionado sobre cada rail


----------



## rulfo

Y el tema para alimentar los lm7812 y lm7912, ya que no le puedo meter directamente los 42dc, como me recomendáis de bajar esa tensión en un  valor seguro para la alimentación de  los lm..
¿Puede valer por ejemplo  con unos diodo zener?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , directamente resistencia limitadora , zener y pequeño capacitor , sin 7812 ni 7912


----------



## meteoro2028

mnicolau dijo:


> Para los transistores no hace falta disipador. La entrada es V1 y V2 como decís y la salida son las ramas de la derecha, donde están las resistencias de carga R3 y R4. Podés ver en las "probe" que tenés aprox +-15[V] en ambas ramas, respecto a masa.
> 
> Saludos
> Mariano


Tengo una duda, en el circuito esquemático el preamplificador es alimentado con +/- 18V, pero en los posteos se habla de +/-15V. 
Estoy por armar un amplificador que utiliza un transformador 15+15V 3A y entrega 20Vcc rectificado y filtrado. Se puede realizar en la salida del transformador otra conexión con reguladores 7815 y 7915 para alimentar el preamplificador? Adjunto una imagen de como quedaría. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dado el bajo consumo del pre , podrías usar dos simples zeners + resistencia limitadora


----------

